# Race to sub-X on a 3x3 -- 25+



## FireCuber (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello,

I am starting this thread for cubers that are 35sec and over. You can race to sub 35,40,45,50,55, and 1:00,etc. I will post the results and new scrambles every Sunday.

EDIT: I have decided to change this one to "Race to Sub 25+ on a 3x3" race since there are no other ones active. And I will post to results and new scrambles every Monday.

If you want to do OH please use this thread: Race to Sub-X on 3x3OH 

Please list:
Round
Cube
What your Racing too
Method
Ao12
Time list

When you get under your goal 3 times in a row then you graduate.

*Round 1 - *(ends April 29)

1. R' D2 L' U2 L F2 U2 L2 R' D2 U R2 U2 B U' F2 U R' F' D'
2. U R' D L2 D' B L U B' F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U'
3. B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U L2 B D2 U' R' D' F' U2 B' L' U
4. D' R2 U R2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 L F' D' L D B' R2 B2 R U'
5. U' D2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 D' F2 L B F2 L2 D' F2
6. U R' F U' L D F2 U' L F' D' F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 L2
7. F2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 F L D2 U F2 L' U B L U
8. F R2 B2 R2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' L U2 B' R D2 F' D2 F' R'
9. D' B2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L B R U L F D' B U'
10. F' U' D' B' D R' B2 L F' D' R' L2 U2 F2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 L B2
11. R2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 D2 L2 F' R' F L2 F2 U L B F' L2
12. F2 D2 U2 R' B2 L2 R D2 B2 L2 U L F' R' D B2 D2 B U' L2

I will be racing to Sub-40!

Good Luck!


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 23, 2017)

*Round 1*
Cube: MF3RS
Race to sub 40
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 36.89 [1/3]
*
1. 34.75 
2. 37.79 
3. 35.78 
4. 34.47 
5. 36.87 
6. 34.74 
7. 40.06 
8. 34.59 
9. 41.34 
10. 38.47 
11. (41.45) 
12. (33.01) 

This is great!! My best average ever!


----------



## Theo Leinad (Apr 25, 2017)

*Round 1*
Cube: Weilong GTS
Race to sub 40
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: *_39.55_ [1/3]

*12:* 48.80 
*11:* 33.59 
*10:* 41.36 
*9:* 45.89 
*8:* 42.28 
*7:* (29.69)
*6:* 36.17 
*5:* (DNF)
*4:* 33.26 
*3:* 42.89 
*2:* 38.71 
*1:* 32.58


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 30, 2017)

Sorry for being late! I didn't see that is was April 30 already 

Next round up soon!


----------



## FireCuber (May 1, 2017)

*Round 1 Results:*
FireCuber *- 36.89 [1/3]*
Theo Leinad *- 39.55 [1/3]*
*
Round 2: *(ends May 6)

1. R' F' R F D L' U' F2 D F2 D2 R L2 D2 L F2 R' U2 L' F' 
2. R2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' D2 F D2 U' F2 D B L' R 
3. U B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 D F2 L2 B F L R2 U' B2 U B F2 U2 
4. R B' U2 F U2 L2 F L2 R2 U2 B U' L F' U R' D L R2 
5. D' R2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 F' R' B2 D B U B L B' U 
6. R' U' R F D2 L D B' U' D2 L' B2 R D2 L U2 L' U2 F2 
7. U2 L' D2 L' R' D2 U2 L' B' R D U B2 U R D2 R F' 
8. F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 U' F2 D2 B' L2 U R' F' R2 B' D F U2 
9. D' R2 U R2 F2 D U' L2 U2 B' F L F' D' F2 L2 R B U 
10. L' D F R2 D' F' B' D' L' U' L2 U B2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 
11. R' D R2 U B D2 B D' F' L F2 U L2 D F2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 B2 
12. L2 B U2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 B' D2 B L' B2 R' D' R2 U' L B U2 F

Thank you @Theo Leinad for competing!

Good luck for this round!


----------



## FireCuber (May 6, 2017)

*Round 2*
Cube: MF3RS
Race to sub 40
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 37.56 [2/3]
*
1. 38.53 
2. 40.13 
3. 32.80 
4. 37.77 
5. 36.24 
6. 39.98 
7. 38.48 
8. 36.90 
9. 36.21 
10. (26.13) 
11. 38.51 
12. (44.82) 

Yay! I got under 40 sec again!

Next round up soon!


----------



## Jackrum1220 (May 7, 2017)

Cube: QiYi thunderclap v1
Race to sub 35
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 33.823
*
1: 34.353
2: 33.971
3: 34.030
4: 34.307
5: 33.576
6: 31.777
7: 34.351
8: 31.113
9: 35.091
10: 36.180
11: 31.242
12: 35.534


----------



## FireCuber (May 7, 2017)

*Round 2 Results:*
FireCuber *- 37.56 [2/3]*
Jackrum1220 *- 33.82 [1/3]*
*
Round 3: *(ends May 13)

1. U' L' F' B U2 B R F' U2 D F2 D' B2 U F2 L2 F2 B2 
2. D2 L2 F R2 D2 B2 F R2 B' R' B2 F R' B R2 F2 D' B R2 
3. B L U' B2 L' B2 U D' L' D2 R2 F' U2 D2 B R2 F2 B L2 F 
4. B2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 L' B U2 F2 L D2 F' R F U' 
5. D' R' B2 U2 B U L' F2 U2 F' B2 D' R2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 
6. B' L2 F' R' D2 F' L2 U B R' B2 U L2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D B2 D 
7. U' D2 L2 B2 F2 R B2 L' F2 L U2 L2 U B U' B2 D U2 B2 R' U' 
8. R' B2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 R D2 R2 D' F D2 B L2 U2 F D' 
9. R U2 R' L' F D' R' B R U2 B2 D F2 B2 L2 D' L2 R' 
10.D' B2 F2 U L2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F D' L' D L R F L2 F L 
11. F R2 B R2 U2 F' R2 F L2 R2 B2 D B' U' L' D2 B' L' B' U' B 
12. U' F2 D' U2 B2 D2 U' L2 U B D2 R D B' F2 U' L B F2

Thank you so much for competing @Jackrum1220!

Good luck!


----------



## FireCuber (May 14, 2017)

*Round 3*
Cube: MF3RS
Race to sub 40
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 38.80 [3/3]*

1. 38.77 
2. 37.48 
3. 40.34 
4. 40.22 
5. 39.17 
6. (40.72) 
7. 38.26 
8. 37.48 
9. 37.11 
10. (36.25) 
11. 39.83 
12. 39.31

Next round up soon!


----------



## FireCuber (May 14, 2017)

*Round 3 Results:*
FireCuber *- 38.80 [3/3]

Round 4: *(May 20)

1. R2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 B' L2 D' U L2 U2 B' U2 R F'
2. U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 F2 R' B' L' D B R2 D' F U' F
3. L2 D' U2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 F' D2 F L2 D' L' B2 D' U F2
4. B R2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F U' B' U' R2 B L U' B R2 F'
5. B' U' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D B' L' R' B D2 L D' B
6. D' B R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F R2 U2 L2 R B' F2 R' U' B' F L
7. U F2 R2 D2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 L' F D' R' F' U F2 U2 B D2
8. R2 B2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 R D' U' B' F2 L U2 B' U2 R2
9. B2 R2 F' D2 F2 D' B L' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U D2 R2 F'
10. B' R' U2 L2 B R' F2 L2 U' R F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 R' F2
11. B L2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 D B F R' D' B L' F' D R
12. R L2 B2 D F B' R' B2 D L B2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' D2 L2 F2 U'

Good job for graduating @FireCuber (me). Next I am going to Race to sub 37.

Good luck for this round!


----------



## Theo Leinad (May 19, 2017)

Sorry I've been busy... does this count as graduated?:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2016CUEV04


----------



## FireCuber (May 19, 2017)

Theo Leinad said:


> Sorry I've been busy... does this count as graduated?:
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2016CUEV04



Great job but you have to do the right scrambles. Sorry. But keep up the good work!


----------



## Theo Leinad (May 19, 2017)

Damn, I'll try to catch up this weekend


----------



## FireCuber (May 19, 2017)

Theo Leinad said:


> Damn, I'll try to catch up this weekend



Ok, Great! Now I have someone thats is going to do it! Last time I was the only one doing it


----------



## Theo Leinad (May 19, 2017)

Yes!!!
Then race to sub 30, need to be sub 30 for next comp in July 20th


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 20, 2017)

Good luck every1.


----------



## FireCuber (May 21, 2017)

Next round up soon!


----------



## FireCuber (May 27, 2017)

*Round 4 Results:
------

Round 5: *ends-(May 27)

1. L' D2 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 D' B' F' R B' D L D L B'
2. D' F2 L2 D' U' F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 L' R' U F D2 L U2 L D F
3. B U2 L2 F' L' F L2 U F R2 L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U R2 U'
4. U' F2 D' L2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 U L' B' F R2 U2 R F' D' B F
5. R2 U F2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D F L F2 D' B2 L' R' F2 D'
6. R2 D B2 D F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 L R2 U F' R' D' R' D2
7. R F' D2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' U' B' D U' R2 F' R' U2 L'
8. F U2 B' D2 F R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 B' D L F2 D2 L'
9. B' L2 D2 U2 F D2 L2 B L2 B F2 L F R B F U' L2 D' R' B
10. U' D' R D2 B' L' B2 D F L U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2
11. U F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' F R' B U' L D2 R' B2 D'
12. R' D2 L2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 B' R' D2 L U' B' D B U


So sorry for being 2 weeks late! I have been so busy! I hope everybody can understand.

Good luck for this round. It will end tonight since I skipped 2 weeks.


----------



## FireCuber (May 27, 2017)

*Round 5*
Cube: MF3RS
Race to sub 37
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 38.17*

1. (32.41) 
2. 34.63 
3. 34.87 
4. 39.88 
5. 40.52 
6. 40.75 
7. 41.33 
8. 36.97 
9. (42.63) 
10. 36.38 
11. 40.49 
12. 35.85 

Now I am racing to sub 37! I just didn't make it. It ends to night because I skipped two weeks so you better do the race soon


----------



## FireCuber (May 28, 2017)

*Round 5 Results:*
FireCuber *- 38.17*

*Round 6: *(ends - June 3)

1. D F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 B' D' L D' B' L2 D L F R' 
2. F' L D F2 D' L F' U F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 L B2 U 
3. R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 L B2 L F2 D2 F' D2 R' F D' F2 R2 B D2 
4. B2 U2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 D' F2 R2 L F L' R U2 B D2 L2 B2 
5. F2 L' B L2 F' D' R' B2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U R2 B 
6. F L2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 F L D L R' D U' F' D' R2 D' 
7. F' D2 R2 B2 R' B' D B R' L' D' F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' D2 B2 D L2 
8. U' F' L' B D R2 F' D R2 U' B2 R' B2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 D2 
9. D2 F2 D R2 F2 U' L2 D R2 U' L' U' B2 D U' F' R2 B R B2 
10. B D R2 D2 L' B' L2 F U F2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 B U2 F' 
11. D2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 L' R' B2 D' R' U B' U2 L' R2 B' R' U 
12. U B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D2 R' D' F' L' B D' U' R D

Great..now I am all caught up! 

Good luck for this round!


----------



## CrystallineCuber (May 28, 2017)

Round: 6
Cube: Rubik's brand (I knoooowwww don't tell me)
What your Racing too: 1:00
Method: CB2O2P (what I call my mashup of CFOP and beginner's)
Ao12: TBD
Time list: TBD

I'm new so let's see what I can do! My Ao12 is recently around 1:30 though cause I took a break from cubing for a while.


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 4, 2017)

Next round up soon!


----------



## Dawid (Jun 5, 2017)

Lubing up for round 7! Will give it a shot during the weekend if you'll be ready with scrumbles.


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 6, 2017)

*Round 6 Results:*
----------
*Round 7: *(ends - June 10)

1. D F' L2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' L' B2 U' B' D2 F L F' U 
2. B R2 D2 B D2 B' D2 U2 B L' U2 F2 D R2 U2 L' R U' F 
3. L2 R2 U F2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 B' L R' F2 R F' D' L' R2 F 
4. R' B' U L' D' R' F' U' F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 R' F2 
5. B2 R2 D F2 D L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R D R2 B F R' F L' B 
6. R L' U' L B2 R2 F L' B D2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 F 
7. F' D2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' R B L' U' F' D R' B2 L' B2 
8. D2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 B' F2 D2 R' U B U' L2 D2 F' U' F2 L' 
9. F D2 R2 B' F2 R2 B D2 B' L2 U2 D' F L2 B2 R' B L' U2 F L' 
10. R2 B' D2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 F2 U' L D B2 R D' F' R' D2 F' 
11. L2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L' R' D' L R' F' L U2 F R2 
12. U L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 F' R D R' B L2 D' R2 B U'

@CrystallineCuber The reason I did not put you is that you didn't put up your times or your average, but that is the part I need the most. 

@Dawid Good luck! I hope you have fun!

I have been kind of busy this week so that is why I am late and why I didn't do it this time. But I will try to start doing it more.

Good luck in this round everyone!


----------



## Dawid (Jun 6, 2017)

Don't know if will have enough time until 10th - work work and little more work, but will try to squeeze some on Saturday! Good luck for all!


----------



## Dawid (Jun 10, 2017)

I know I can do better then that, just had a nightmare week and couldn't focus enough, but there it is my attempt, originally was going to race to 45 but just didn't happened, so I've given myself a bit of relaxed target.


Round 7

Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS with dual adjustment system
Race to sub 50
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 50.61*

1. 52.393
2. 50.126
3. 48.576
4. 49.523
5. 49.644
6. 49.107
7. 53.978
8. 50.445
9. 52.943
10. 48.089
11. 50.411
12. 52.142

That was fun  wish I was better.. never mind will see next time!


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 11, 2017)

*Round 7 Results:*
Dawid: 50.61

*Round 8: *(ends - June 17)

1. R' D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 L D2 F U R2 B' R' U2 L D' U B
2. F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 L' D F R B2 R U2 R D2 U2
3. D' B' L' B' D2 R' F R2 B L' F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 D F2 L2
4. B2 F2 L2 U2 L B2 L F2 L2 F2 L B' U2 R U L' R' B L' R'
5. U' D2 B' L' F' R U' F2 B' U' F B' D2 L2 F' R2 L2 B R2 B2
6. R' L2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' F U F L2 B2 L D2 F' D U
7. R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 R F2 D L2 U2 R' F2 U F' D2 B' D'
8. F' U2 F' U' D B U2 R D R2 B2 D2 R' L2 U2 L B2 R2 F2
9. U' B2 U2 F2 D L2 U R2 U L2 B2 F D' F' U F D' R' B' F
10. U2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 R U' B' L2 B2 F' L D2 F' U'
11. U2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L R' D' L2 R B F U F D'
12. L' F2 R' L' D F' L F' B' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 U'

Keep up the good work @Dawid! You can do it!

Good luck for this round!


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jun 14, 2017)

*Round 8:*

*Cube:* Rubik's brand
*Goal:* 1:15
*Method:* CMOP

*Ao12: *1:28.43 or 1:27.72 without timer mistake
*Times:*
1: 1:22.69
2: 1:44.81 (major mistake in OLL made me have to do a white corner over)
3. 1:23 ish (messed up on the timer stop, official is 1:25.00)
4. 1:05.55 (PB!!)
5. 1:33.29 (OLL mistake, but a minor one this time)
6. 1:38.62 (disaster of a solve)
7. 1:33.36
8. 1:25.65 (figured out what that OLL mistake I kept making was and fixed it!)
9. 1:23.61
10. 1:22.78 (think I may have used the wrong scramble here but not sure)
11. 1:31.23 (after doing this solve I'm pretty sure I used 11 on 10 but I messed up here so whatevs)
12. 1:28.06

Not too bad for not solving for a week, but not the goal. My cross is getting better tho, and I did hit a PB!


----------



## Dawid (Jun 15, 2017)

Well done CristallineCuber! 

I'll try to get my 12s done sometime on Saturday- time permited. 

FireCuber if you could next time extend time until Sundays that would help gain some family time, so my mrs wont throw my cubes away lol!


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 15, 2017)

Dawid said:


> Well done CristallineCuber!
> 
> I'll try to get my 12s done sometime on Saturday- time permited.
> 
> FireCuber if you could next time extend time until Sundays that would help gain some family time, so my mrs wont throw my cubes away lol!



Sure..Ok. So it will end and start now on sundays. I will start that next time.


----------



## Dawid (Jun 17, 2017)

Round 8

Cube: GAN 356 AIR green springs
Race to sub 45
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 45.008*

1. 45.094
2. 42.125
3. 46.394
4. 42.937
5. 40.926
6. 42.077
7. 43.060
8. 45.075
9. 48.443
10. 47.553
11. 46.227
12. 50.187

No bad at all! 

Happy cubing guys!


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 17, 2017)

Next round up soon!


----------



## AMCuber (Jun 21, 2017)

Aw... I can't compete. I'm close tho. My average is 30 secs.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jun 21, 2017)

AMCuber said:


> Aw... I can't compete. I'm close tho. My average is 30 secs.


There are other threads for sub-35s


----------



## AMCuber (Jun 21, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> There are other threads for sub-35s


Oh! Thanks! Gotta go searching!


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 24, 2017)

*Round 8 Results:*
CrystallineCuber: 1:27.72
Dawid: 45.00

*Round 9: *(ends - July 2 )

1. R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 L2 B2 F D' B D2 F L' F R D2
2. U2 F2 D' B2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' B' L' D2 B U2 R' F' D L U
3. D2 F U' D2 L B2 R' B R2 D2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 L' F2
4. U2 B' U' F2 B L F' R' D' R B2 D' F2 D' B2 U' R2 U R2 F2
5. R' D R2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U' F' L' F2 U F' L2 F U L'
6. D' F' U R2 D L' U2 F D F2 L F2 R U2 L' U2 R D2 B2
7. B' U R2 D2 B D' B' U F' R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 L2 B2 D
8. D2 R' F L U' D' B' L D' R2 F L2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 F' B2 R2
9. F2 L' R F2 L D2 L2 B' F' U' R' D' F R' U2 F' D'
10. R2 B2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 D B' U' L2 R B2 L2 U' L' F' D2
11. F2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 R2 U2 R F2 D' L2 R F' L2 D F' R2 F' U2
12. D2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F U2 B D L2 U B L' B U2 R B2 F

@CrystallineCuber Keep up the great work!

@Dawid Nice job!

Sorry for being so late. I was really busy.

Good luck for this round.


----------



## Dawid (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi guys sorry for delay. 

Just done my 12s

Race to sub 45
Cube: weilong gts

Here is scr shot from my app: 
1st is 53.942 and so on... 

And got my PB! 35.942 (lucky pll skip). ;-)


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 1, 2017)

I've been meaning to do this all week, I'll get my times up as soon as I can get to it...


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 3, 2017)

*Cube: *MoYu AoLong V2
*Goal:* 1:15
*Method:* CFOP 2-look
*Ao12:* 1:19.02 (because of those disaster solves in the beginning, otherwise it was a miracle average)
*Times:*
1. 1:48.28 (disaster of a solve and quite embarrassing [being watched XD])
2. 1:56.61 (yet another disaster, mistake on the same step. Gotta learn full PLL if I'm going to keep messing up the headlights)
3. 1:58.36 +2 (why can't I solve properly today? i overinspected too...)
4. 1:21.03 (that's more like it)
5. 1:10.41 (yes!)
6. 1:17.99 (realized something in intuitive F2L that should make it faster in the future, +1 for me!)
7. 1:02 something, messed up timer so 1:04.00 (PB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! uber excited)
8. 1:16.44
9. 1:20.07
10. 49.63 +2 for misplaced side is 51.63 (OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
11. 49.15 (I think that F2L strategy is like some kind of miracle cure..., but OELL skip so...)
12. 1:03.77 (PELL skip here)

Well, walked away with 4 times below my PB, a new F2L strategy, and my best Ao12 ever. Good day. Sorry so late!


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 3, 2017)

Next round up soon!!


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 7, 2017)

*Round 9 Results:*
Dawid: 48.75
CrystallineCuber: 1:19.02

*Round 10: *(ends - July 9 )

1. D' R2 D F2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 F' L' R F2 D' F D' U F' D 
2. B2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L R U' F' L2 U R' B R D 
3. U' B2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U L R U' B' D B2 L B2 U 
4. B R2 L U' D2 R' B U L2 U2 F2 B L2 F R2 B' R2 F R2 
5. F' L' U' F' D L' B D F2 U2 L' D2 B2 R2 F2 L' U2 L2 D' 
6. R D R2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R' F' L' B' L2 R' U F' U2 
7. F2 L2 D B2 D R2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 L D2 L F' L R2 U L' D F' 
8. U2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 F D2 B' D2 B' R D' F2 U2 R B2 F' U2 B' U' 
9. F2 D2 R D2 R' U D L' D' B R2 B' R2 B U2 L2 U2 F' L2 
10. F' R' B' L2 U B U' D B' U2 B2 U2 R' U2 B2 R2 L' B2 D2 L2 
11. F2 U2 R' B2 L B2 F2 L' U2 L' U' R F2 U2 R' F' L2 D F2 L' 
12. B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U R' D2 L2 B' D U2 B' D2 F2 L

So sorry for being so late to post the results! 

I will try to be on time from now on. I hope everyone can understand.

Good luck!


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 7, 2017)

*Cube:* MoYu AoLong V2
*Goal:* 1:15.00
*Average:* 1:15.27 (argh so close...)
*Times:*
1. 1:17.10
2. 1:12.73
3. 1:28.40 (not a very fortuitous F2L here...)
4. 1:29.82
5. 2:15.43 (had an OLL disaster that caused me to start over twice)
6. 1:07.49
7. 1:21.06 (fortuitous cross, but OLL mistake)
8. 1:11.97
9. 1:05.99
10. 1:08.26
11. 1:09.91
12. 46.44 (excellent F2L, PCLL skip)

Without that disaster solve I would have made it! It's three times before you move on, right?


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 7, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> *Cube:* MoYu AoLong V2
> *Goal:* 1:15.00
> *Average:* 1:15.27 (argh so close...)
> *Times:*
> ...



Yes, It is three times before you move on.


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 9, 2017)

Next round up soon!


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 10, 2017)

*Round 10 Results:*
CrystallineCuber: 1:15.27

*Round 11: *(ends - July 16 )

1. B' L2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 F2 L' U B F D' L D L' R2
2. F U2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F2 D2 F L U' F2 L' F L' B' R2 D'
3. F L2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U R B' R' B F2 R F L' F
4. B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 L' U2 B2 L U2 L D R' U2 B2 U2 L' U' F R2
5. R B D2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 U F' L' D2 L B
6. R' D2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 U' B U B2 R' B' L2 U' R2 F2
7. B R D R2 B' L' U B R2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R' B
8. R2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L' B D' L2 F L2 B U L F
9. L' D2 L F2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 F U F' D2 L2 B' D F' U2 F2
10. B' F2 L2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U F U' R D F2 D' F2 D2
11. L' F2 U F2 U R2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 D' R' B2 D R' U' B2 R' B F
12. B R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 R' U2 F' U L' R' U B D B

I am right on time this week!  What do you think of that? I will try to post the results on time every time!

@CrystallineCuber You are so close! Good job! Keep up the good work and you should get under 1:15!

Good luck for this round!


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 10, 2017)

*Cube:* MoYu AoLong V2
*Method:* CFOP
*Goal:* 1:15
*Average:* 1:12.46 official (1:12.13 without timer mistake) Yay!
*Times:*
1. 1:12.50
2. 1:08.95 (corner twist, so that's a pretty good time)
3. 1:15.79 (some F2L confusion occurred)
4. 1:32.78 (some intense cross confusion XP)
5. 1:15.31
6. 58.80 (PELL skip)
7. 1:30.54 (don't even ask me what happened durng that cross...)
8. 1:02.15 (PELL skip)
9. 1:02.41
10. 1:05 something +2 = 1:07 something(1:10.34 official, messed up the timer)
11. 1:22.16 (some cross confusion)
12: 1:04.51

I did it!!!!


----------



## Dawid (Jul 11, 2017)

Lads, 

I'll be back soon, just implementing improvements in F2L and PLL, noticed small slow down as muscle memory kiks in whilst appling changes... but it's all about the progress! 

Sorry for OT, I'll get my 12s sometime before 16th! 

And congrats to CrystallineCuber! Finally getting some competition here ;-) 
PS. How come You've gone 4 times bellow your PB? Lol


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 11, 2017)

Dawid said:


> And congrats to CrystallineCuber! Finally getting some competition here ;-)
> PS. How come You've gone 4 times bellow your PB? Lol


Idk, either it's my new F2L strategy or getting used to the AoLong.  Yep I am on your tail, fly @Dawid, or ye shall be overtaken!


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 17, 2017)

*Round 11 Results:*
CrystallineCuber: 1:12.46 *[1/3]*

*Round 12: *(ends - July 23)

1. R2 B2 R' D2 F' U2 B U L' B D2 B2 R2 U2 D' B2 U R2 L2 U B2 
2. F2 D' R F U2 L2 U L B D2 F2 R' B2 R L2 F2 D2 L' B2 D2 
3. U' R2 B L F2 D R2 F L D' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D R2 L2 
4. R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' L2 F R2 B2 D2 U L' B U2 R2 D L U2 B2 
5. F' R' B D2 R' D' F R L2 F L2 B R2 U2 F D2 B L2 F U' 
6. D2 R2 D L2 U L2 U L2 U' B2 L' F L' B2 R' B' U' B' D B' 
7. D2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 B2 F2 R2 D' B' F2 L F U' B R' D L 
8. L' D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R B2 L D2 L' U' F2 D2 F L' B R F2 U R' 
9. L' D' F2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 D' B2 R' D2 R F2 D' R2 B' U F' 
10. F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F' R' F U F2 L U2 B2 L' D2 
11. F2 U' R' B2 U' F B2 L U2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B D2 B R 
12. D2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U B2 U R2 U' B L D2 B2 L2 R' D R' F R

@CrystallineCuber: Good job! You just have to make it under 1:15 two more times and then you graduate! Keep it up! 

Good luck for all!


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 17, 2017)

I'll be at camp this week so it'll be a while until I can do this (did I mention I have a StackMat now?).


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 17, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> I'll be at camp this week so it'll be a while until I can do this (did I mention I have a StackMat now?).



Ok...I can understand.


----------



## asdfghjklohhnhn (Jul 20, 2017)

Round 12:
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS2M
Goal: Sub-45
Method: Beginner's Method
Ao12: 43.0518
Times:
38.271
43.506
53.615
52.175
35.253
59.253
40.135
38.123
43.903
43.476
39.124
38.19


----------



## Dawid (Jul 22, 2017)

Round 12

Cube GTS 2

CFOP

Race to sub 40

Ao12 37.27!!!! (Best ever)

1. 41.431
2. 40.909 etc.



Most happy with 11th solve!! What a great time, advanced cross with 1st f2l solved at the same time, and pll skip!! ;-) one lucky boy today!!!! 

Happy cubing for all!


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 24, 2017)

*Round 12
Cube:* MoYu AoLong V2
*Method:* CFOP (2-look)
*Goal:* 1:15
*Average:* 1:06.71 (!)
*Times:*
1. 1:12.99 (idk what happened in PLL but good time so)
2. 49.17 (OCLL skip, PELL skip)
3. 1:22.03 (some F2L confusion)
4. 45.65 (PB! Really nice F2L here.)
5 .1:26.19 (was going to be a record time until my phone went off and broke my concentration [by telling me to work instead of cube])
6. 1:21.11 +2 (forgot about the inspection timer)
7. 1:09.78
8. 1:09.54
9. 1:14.57
10. 53.31
11. 1:03.75 (OCLL skip)
12. 50.89

One more time!


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 24, 2017)

*Round 12 Results:*
asdfghjklohhnhn: 43.05 *[1/3]*
Dawid: 37.27 *[1/3]*
CrystallineCuber: 1:12.46 *[2/3]*

*Round 13: *(ends - July 30)

1. R U2 R D2 R' F2 L F2 R D2 F2 D L F' L' F2 D F' D 
2. R B2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R' F2 U2 D F' D2 F' D L' U R2 U 
3. L2 U L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 B R2 U2 R B D' L2 B' L 
4. D2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 U F L' U2 L2 B' D R F' 
5. U D R B' D R2 F' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 B' R2 D2 F' 
6. B F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 U' F2 U' B' D2 L D2 F L2 F2 D2 L 
7. F2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D R B R' D' L2 D2 F' L2 U R 
8. U2 B2 L B2 D2 L' U2 R2 F2 L U2 B' U R2 D2 R' F' U' L R' 
9. U' D L B' U' R' B2 R U' F' D2 F2 L2 U2 D' R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 
10. B2 L2 D U2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 F U2 R2 D' U' B2 L R2 U' L 
11. D2 B2 D B2 U R2 D B2 D B2 U B' U' R D2 R F' R D' U R2 
12. D2 U F' U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' U' R' D R' B U2 R2 F U2

Wow! Everyone got under there goal! Good job everybody!

@asdfghjklohhnhn: Welcome and thanks for joining!

Good luck for this week!


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 31, 2017)

Next round up soon!!


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Aug 1, 2017)

@FireCuber Wait up! I'll do that Ao12 today, I promise! I would have done it yesterday but things happened...


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Aug 1, 2017)

*Round 13
Cube:* MoYu AoLong V2
*Goal:* 1:15
*Method:* CFOP (2-look)
*Average:* 1:07.89 (yay!)
*Times:*
1. 1:01.94
2. 1:11.40
3. 1:05.27
4. 1:05.22
5. 57.84 (lovely cross, convenient F2L)
6. 51.46 (PLL skip)
7. 58.75
8. 1:25.97 (irdk what happened there)
9. 58.41
10. 1:19.32
11. 1:31.85 (disaster)
12. 1:14.78


----------



## FireCuber (Aug 2, 2017)

*Round 13 Results:*
CrystallineCuber: 1:07.89 *[3/3]*

*Round 14: *(ends - August 6)

1. B' L2 D2 R B2 D2 R D2 R U2 B2 R U B2 F2 R' F' D2 R D' F'
2. B2 R' D L' B' U B' R L2 F2 L2 B D2 F' L2 F' B U2 D'
3. D2 B2 D' R2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F' R' U R' D2 F' D' R D F2
4. U' F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 U F U L2 D2 U2 B2 F L B R'
5. L' U' F2 L' U' F' B D B' L U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L' F2 L U2 L
6. F R2 B R2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 L F L' U B' D' U' L' B2 F
7. U2 L B' U F L D R' D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' U
8. L2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U' B D L2 F D B D2 L D F'
9. F' D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 D B2 U' F U' F' R2 F2 L' U2 B R
10. D2 B' R' F2 B2 D R' L' U D2 B2 R2 L2 F R2 F' U2 B D2 F' D
11. U2 F2 R2 B D2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 R' U' B2 D2 R D2 B' R B' D
12. F2 D2 L2 F L2 F U2 B' L2 R' D L' F D U' F' D L'

@CrystallineCuber: Good job for graduating! I wonder what you are going to "race to" now?

Good luck for all!


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 2, 2017)

Wait... why do y'all need Weilong GTS2M s and Aolongs if y'all are not even sub-20?


----------



## FireCuber (Aug 2, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Wait... why do y'all need Weilong GTS2M s and Aolongs if y'all are not even sub-20?



I guess I will leave the anwser up to the guys who have them.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Aug 5, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Wait... why do y'all need Weilong GTS2M s and Aolongs if y'all are not even sub-20?


The AoLong cut 20s off of my times and let me learn to fingertrick smoother. I wanted a new cube, and I got one. I upgraded from a Rubik's brand, and I don't buy cubes often, so I wanted to make sure my first speedcube was one I'd use for a long time. Really the kind of cube you have doesn't matter at all, as long as it's the one you want. When I get faster and a little richer I might move to a Gans or something...


----------



## FireCuber (Aug 7, 2017)

Next round up soon!


----------



## Dawid (Aug 12, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Wait... why do y'all need Weilong GTS2M s and Aolongs if y'all are not even sub-20?



So you're saying if I'm not exceeding speed on the road I can have fast car? 

I'd consider myself as a intermidiet solver and got in my collection all sorts of top class cubes and all pro lubes just because it's my hobby and I really enjoing solving on good quality puzzles even as you say 'slowly'. There is no need for this sort of comments. It's free world so stop hating, and let's get over this OT.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 12, 2017)

Dawid said:


> So you're saying if I'm not exceeding speed on the road I can have fast car?
> 
> I'd consider myself as a intermidiet solver and got in my collection all sorts of top class cubes and all pro lubes just because it's my hobby and I really enjoing solving on good quality puzzles even as you say 'slowly'. There is no need for this sort of comments. It's free world so stop hating, and let's get over this OT.



Okay... Sorry. I didn't mean to hate or insult you.


----------



## FireCuber (Aug 13, 2017)

*Round 14 Results:*
----????----????

*Round 15: *(ends - August 27)

1. F2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 R2 U L D R2 B' D2 B2 D' R U2
2. F L D2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 L2 D2 U F' D U L U' L B2 F
3. D B2 D L2 D' B2 D R2 U' R2 L' B' F D B' U L D' B'
4. U R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U L' F' L' U' B2 D' L' B L2 R
5. L U2 B2 U B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 D R2 B' U2 L B' U' L2 U R' U
6. U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 F D B2 R' U L2 D' L F R2
7. U2 F R2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B' D L' B2 D' U F' U2 R D U
8. B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R U2 F2 L2 R F2 U R B' D' U2 L' F2 D' F'
9. B' L2 B' D2 L2 F2 L2 B L2 F R2 L' D' U F' U2 F2 L U R' F'
10. D L B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D L' R2 F' B L2 F' L2 U2 B L2 B2
11. U' F' B U R' D' F2 B L U' L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' R'
12. B' D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 U2 R' D' B' L D2 F2 R' U2 F'

Too bad  I guess nobody did it this week 

Good luck!


----------



## Dawid (Aug 16, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> *Round 14 Results:*
> ----????----????
> 
> *(...)*
> ...



Sorry mate! 

Got my hands on X-man megaminx, goes without saying what new puzzles does to you...

I'll try to get my 12s this weekend;-) 

Best of luck for all competitors;-)


----------



## FireCuber (Aug 23, 2017)

It looks like no one wants to do this race any more  I haven't had any competitors for the last to weeks??!!?? :confused: 

What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## Nencaran (Aug 23, 2017)

I got my first sub-35 avg since I've started practicing again yesterday, so I've decided I should start this race to keep me motivated.
I guess there is no one above 35 anymore, but I did it anyway 
And it was not as good as yesterday 

Round : 15
Cube : Weilong GTS2
What your Racing too : Sub-35
Method : CFOP with 2-look OLL
Ao12 : 37.19 :/
Time list : (from 1 to 12)
33.17, 37.71, 42.56, 43.34, 36.93, 38.97, 32.24, 37.04, 34.43, 39.20, 28.00, 39.63

Hope there will be more people to compete against soon.


----------



## FireCuber (Aug 27, 2017)

Next round up soon!


----------



## FireCuber (Aug 28, 2017)

*Round 15 Results:*
Nencaran: 37.19

*Round 16: *(ends - September 3 )

1. B' L2 B' L2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D' B' L' B' U' L' B' L' 
2. F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' L' F' U F' D2 R2 B' L F' D' 
3. D R2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U R2 U2 R U2 B R F' D' B R' U' L' U2 
4. B U' B L2 U R2 B' R U2 B2 U' L2 D L2 U2 F2 B2 D' R2 
5. R F2 R2 B L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 F U' R2 B2 L' D2 F R B' 
6. R D' R' F' L2 D B' L' U R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 L' 
7. B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 D' L' U' L' B' R2 U2 L' 
8. R F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 U2 B' L2 F D' B' U2 L D2 B F 
9. L' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 L B2 D' B' R2 B L2 D' 
10. B R2 D2 R D2 B2 L' F2 D2 R2 U2 D L' B L D2 B' R' U' B2 
11. D' L2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' L' D L' R' F R B' R' F' L 
12. F2 U2 F' D L2 U' R D L U2 B2 R U2 R' B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D

@Nencaran: Welcome and thanks for competing! 

Good luck for all!


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Aug 28, 2017)

Sorry @FireCuber! I completely forgot about this entire website! I'll do my 12 this week, I promise!


----------



## FireCuber (Aug 28, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> Sorry @FireCuber! I completely forgot about this entire website! I'll do my 12 this week, I promise!



Ok..I understand


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 3, 2017)

Next round up soon!

I wonder if anyone is going to do it anymore?


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Sep 3, 2017)

*Round 16
Cube:* MoYu AoLong V2
*Goal:* 1:00
*Method:* CFOP
*Average:* DNF (but my average of the 10 times I managed to do is 59.33 so that's good!)
*Times:*
1. 56.34
2. 1:01.01
3. 1:04.58 (corner twist, I'm not used to the cube anymore, got to remember how to be gentle and fast at the same time)
4. 59.68 (beautiful cross!)
5. 1:03.51 (bad F2L, two corner twists)
6. 1:02.95
7. DNF (completely wrecked my OLL and made a mess)
8. 49.41
9. DNF (another OLL disaster, I can't figure out why the fish just won't stick in my head)
10. 49.15
11. 1:09.97 (idk what happened there)
12. 56.68


----------



## Nencaran (Sep 4, 2017)

Sorry I'm laaaate :/

Round : 16
Cube : Weilong GTS2
What your Racing too : Sub-35
Method : CFOP with 2-look OLL
Ao12 : 36.60 (still not sub-35 but a bit better than last week ^^)
Time list : (from 1 to 12)
37.52, 32.43, 32.97, *41.16*, 39.60, 36.70, 39.97, 39.46, 36.76, *30.44*, 34.08, 36.54


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 6, 2017)

*Round 16 Results:*
CrystallineCuber: DNF
Nencaran: 36.60

*Round 17: *(*ENDS* - September 10)

1. L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 B D2 B2 D2 L B D B D' R D B' U' 
2. D2 B' U2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 B R2 F' D' R' D' F' U2 R' F2 D' L2 B 
3. L2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 D2 F' D' R' B D F' L' U2 B L2 D2 
4. L2 U2 R' L U R' U2 B L' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 
5. B2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U B' L' R2 U' F2 U B' U F U2 
6. F D F2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R' B U' L' U' L' R' D2 B 
7. F' L U B D L2 U2 B U' L D2 F2 L D2 R F2 U2 B2 R' U2 
8. L2 B2 U L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 D' R2 F L U F' R' D2 F' U' B D 
9. D R U2 L' B2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' F D U R F2 R2 B2 
10. D' B2 F2 D R2 D L2 D2 R2 U2 B' D F2 R F U' L R' F' 
11. F D R F' R F2 B' L' R2 U B2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 U D2 R2 F' 
12. L2 D' F2 D B2 U F2 D' B2 D' F D R' D' U' B R B U B'

Sorry...I will try to post the results sooner on next weeks round.

Good luck!


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 11, 2017)

NEXT ROUND UP SOON!!!! 

I will wait to post the results until tomorrow incase someone is still going to do it.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 12, 2017)

Round 17
Cube MF3RS 
Sub 50
Cfop 4 look LL
1. 55.879
2. 45.041
3. 56.882
4. 52.990
5. 49.592
6. 55.507
7. 42.007
8. (58.831)
9. 49.721
10. (40.234)
11. 53.008
12. 52.537
Average- 51.3164 Close!
It would be great if you kept this up. Just found out about this. If nobody uses it then I understand closing it. I will try to do this every week. Thanks


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 13, 2017)

*Round 17 Results:*
Duncan Bannon: 51.31

*Round 18: *(*ENDS* - September 17)

1. R F' L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F D2 F' R2 L' U2 R2 D' R2 B' F' R' D2 
2. L2 U R2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 L2 F' L R2 D' U2 B2 D' L' D R' 
3. R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B' U R F L B U2 F D2 B' 
4. L2 U2 L' U2 R B2 F2 R U2 F2 R F L2 D B' R D2 L2 F R 
5. U2 B2 R F2 R' U2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 R' D B U2 L R' D F 
6. L B' D2 R2 F2 D2 B D2 F L B L2 D L F2 D F L2 
7. D F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 F2 R D' F2 D L2 B' U2 L D 
8. D' B D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' L' U R' F2 D U L' B' U2 
9. B' L' D B' U L' F2 R' D' F2 B2 D2 R2 L' F2 B2 D2 F2 U2 
10. B2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 L U' L2 F D2 B2 L' B2 F2 R2 
11. U2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' F2 U2 R' D' R2 F R' 
12. B' D' L2 R2 U B2 U' L2 D2 U' R U F2 D' F D' B' F D'

@Duncan Bannon: Your really close to sub 50! Good job! 

Good luck for all!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 13, 2017)

Round 18 
Mf3s 
CFOP-4 look LL
Sub 50
Average-49.387 (1/3) Wow super close.
1. (41.266)
2. 45.017
3. 49.095
4. 46.391
5. 51.496
6. 57.986(forgot which color cross I did lol)
7. 44.242
8. (1.01.718)
9. 49.276
10. 59.172
11. 44.632
12. 46.563
FireCuber, what do you average on 3x3?


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 13, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Round 18
> Mf3s
> CFOP-4 look LL
> Sub 50
> ...



I am sub 37


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 14, 2017)

Why dont you participant in this then?


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 14, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Why dont you participant in this then?



I have been really busy over the past few weeks, but I will try to start doing it again.


----------



## Nencaran (Sep 17, 2017)

Last day again... 
Sorry for session 17, I was in holidays, but on the plus side I've attended a competition and I had a sub-35 avg (34.98 but that still counts  )
Unfortunately it seems I get more nervous at home than in comps ^^

Round : 18
Cube : Weilong GTS2
What your Racing too : Sub-35
Method : CFOP with 2-look OLL
Ao12 : 36.19 (still improving ^^)
Time list : (from 1 to 12)
33.18, 35.50, 40.79, 38.60, 33.76, 36.79, 36.98, *29.10*, 35.78, *47.30*, 37.37, 33.15


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Sep 18, 2017)

*Round 18
Cube:* MoYu AoLong V2
*Goal:* 1:00
*Method:* CFOP 2-look LL
*Average:* 1:02.31 (gahhh)
*Times:*
1. 1:09.67 (brain fart during F2L, looked pretty silly for a moment there )
2. 1:09.49 (second guessed my cross, turned out I was right the first time, was distracted for the rest of the solve)
3. 56.66 (back in the game!)
4. 57.98 (a month later i'm still messing up these fish... at least it's not a start-over disaster anymore...)
5. 1:16.00 (okay so this one was interrupted by bodily functions...)
6. 1:02.35 (thinking about the ramifications of sneezing etc. during solves...)
7. 51.45 (OCLL skip!)
8. 1:03.82 (ok super distracted lol)
9. 1:01.73
10. 1:09.54 (*headdesk*)
11. 54.07
12. 55.83

Welp, this session showed me that I need to work on focus during solves (something ADHD isn't likely to help with XD).


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 18, 2017)

Next Round up soon!


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 18, 2017)

*Round 18 Results:*
Duncan Bannon: 49.38 *[1/3]*
Nencaran: 36.19
CrystallineCuber: 1:02.31

*Round 19: *(*ENDS* - September 24)

1. D B D F U2 L U B2 R' L2 F' U2 F' L2 F' U2 D2 L2 B R2 D
2. R' B2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 R' B' F L D R B R D2
3. R' D2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 B2 F U2 B2 D R B2 R2 U' F' U L' R2
4. D2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 U2 F2 D' F' L' U B D F' R F2 R'
5. B2 L2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 F D' F2 R' U' B' F R2 F2 R' D2
6. F D' B2 L2 U D2 R D' F R2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 D'
7. B' D2 F2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 D F U2 F' U' F' R D2 U2
8. B' D2 B D2 U2 B D2 F D2 U' R2 B' D' F U' L2 D2 L' U2
9. U2 B2 F2 U2 L D2 U2 L F2 U' F' D2 R2 B' L2 B L' B' F
10. L R2 D2 L U2 B2 R F2 U2 B2 R' B' R' F' D2 R' U' R' F' L' D
11. D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 L F' R' U' B L2 U F2
12. B' U' F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' R U2 F R D2 F U2 R' F2

@Duncan Bannon: Good job. Just make it under 50 two more times!

Thanks everybody for competing! 

Good luck for all!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 18, 2017)

Round 19
Cube- Weilong gts v2
Method-cfop 4 LLL
Sub 50
Average- 49.3406 (2/3)
1. 58.213
2. 45.727
3. (36.911)
4. 49.403
5. (DNF)
6. 45.337
7. 47.674
8. 42.003
9. 53.879
10. 43.310
11. 46.912
12. 1.00.888


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 18, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> *Round 18
> Cube:* MoYu AoLong V2
> *Goal:* 1:00
> *Method:* CFOP 2-look LL
> ...


You say 2 look last layer. Do you know full OLL and PLL? If so, sweet!


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Sep 19, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> You say 2 look last layer. Do you know full OLL and PLL? If so, sweet!


Nah, I say that to differentiate between what I do and full CFOP. Not the best way to do it, I admit.


----------



## Lux (Sep 22, 2017)

ROUND 19
Cube- YJ
Method- cfop 4LLL
Sub 40
1. 43.13
2. 48.46
3. 41.45
4. 39.76
5. 47.04
6. 45.59
7. 43.30
8. 47.98
9. 31.96
10. 40.95
11. 46.20
12. 44.85
I think epic fail...


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 24, 2017)

Lux said:


> ROUND 19
> Cube- YJ
> Method- cfop 4LLL
> Sub 40
> ...



Could I have your average please?


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 24, 2017)

Next round up soon!!!!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 24, 2017)

Okay, I'm ready, on a road trip!


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 25, 2017)

*Round 19 Results:*
Duncan Bannon: 49.34 *[2/3]*
Lux: 44.02
*
Round 20: *(*ENDS* - October 1)

1. U2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 L' B' U2 B D L2 D2 L D2
2. U F2 D2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L' R' B2 F' D2 L F' D' F' U B'
3. D2 F' L2 B' U' R2 U F' R' U' F2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 L
4. L2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F L2 R' D' R2 U2 L B U R' F' D2
5. R D2 F R2 B R U D' R' L D2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 R F'
6. F2 U' R B D L F2 R2 D' R2 F' B2 D2 F' L2 B R2
7. U' F2 U2 B' F2 D2 B' R2 B R2 U2 R B' L F D2 B D R B2
8. B R2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 R U2 B2 F2 L' U' L' D' L B' L R U2 F'
9. B2 L B U B' L' U2 D R' U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 D L2 B2 D2 F2
10. L' B D2 F U2 R2 F L2 F' L2 B' L2 U' F2 L' B2 D' F2 D L R
11. R' D2 L' F2 L D2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 D F L2 U2 B2 L F' D' R'
12. L2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 F' U L D2 R' B2 L B2 U' L2

@Lux: Welcome! Also, please put your average next time. It makes it easier for me 

Good Luck!


----------



## Lux (Sep 25, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> Could I have your average please?


Oh sorry, sure! The average was 44s. I did it without the worst and the best.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 25, 2017)

Round 20
Weilong gts2
Sub 50
Average- Made a lot of improvement 34.6994 (3/3)
1.33.391
2. 48.867
3. 50.272
4. (54.266)
5.30.190
6. 36.813
7. 33.607
8. (30.001)
9. 40.226
10. 37.915
11. 48.458
12. 32.255


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 25, 2017)

Also, why didn't you put me in round 19? I entered.


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 25, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Also, why didn't you put me in round 19? I entered.



Oh! So sorry! I will do it right now.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 25, 2017)

No problem just wondered. Excited for next round. Thinking sub 35.


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 25, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> No problem just wondered. Excited for next round. Thinking sub 35.



Good job!


----------



## Lux (Sep 30, 2017)

Guys sorry I have a question. Is this race with inspection time? Because I forgot to put it and thought that maybe my first race wouldn't have been valid.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 30, 2017)

Yes, up to 15 seconds of inspection then your X solve. So if the solve was a 36.66 your time would be 36.66 not 36.66 + inspection.


----------



## Lux (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks! I'll redo it then


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 30, 2017)

You could just wait until the next round. What is your goal for 3x3 now? We could race to sub 35 if you wanted. Just for fun.


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 30, 2017)

Lux said:


> Guys sorry I have a question. Is this race with inspection time? Because I forgot to put it and thought that maybe my first race wouldn't have been valid.





Duncan Bannon said:


> Yes, up to 15 seconds of inspection then your X solve. So if the solve was a 36.66 your time would be 36.66 not 36.66 + inspection.



This race doesn't count inspection time. You have 15 seconds of inspection time, then start the timer and do your solve.


----------



## Lux (Oct 1, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> You could just wait until the next round. What is your goal for 3x3 now? We could race to sub 35 if you wanted. Just for fun.


Yes maybe I'll the next one. My goal for now is to be sub 35 and then sub 30.I did my new record as single this week of 23.37. I can't still figure out what my real average is, though. :confused:
Sorry for the rambling XD


----------



## Lux (Oct 1, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> You could just wait until the next round. What is your goal for 3x3 now? We could race to sub 35 if you wanted. Just for fun.


And we could of course!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 1, 2017)

K sounds good! Sub 35 3 times. I broke my 3x3 Pb just the other day it was 23 something too. My goal was 35 also. There should be a new round today or tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## Lux (Oct 2, 2017)

Good


Duncan Bannon said:


> K sounds good! Sub 35 3 times. I broke my 3x3 Pb just the other day it was 23 something too. My goal was 35 also. There should be a new round today or tomorrow. Good luck!


 Good luck to you, too! Ps I'm improving my f2l, because it takes me lot of time doing it, to get better. What do you do to improve? I'm looking for advices, as well and I thought that we could share!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 2, 2017)

Lux said:


> Good
> Good luck to you, too! Ps I'm improving my f2l, because it takes me lot of time doing it, to get better. What do you do to improve? I'm looking for advices, as well and I thought that we could share!


Sure! I am learning complete 2 look PLL. And improving my current algs. Also working on lookahead.


----------



## FireCuber (Oct 2, 2017)

Sorry for not posting the results yesterday. I was at a comp all day.

They should be up later today.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 2, 2017)

No problem, How did you do?


----------



## FireCuber (Oct 2, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> No problem, How did you do?



Great!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 3, 2017)

@Lux
I just broke 3x3 ao5 and ao12. Ao5-30.945 and Ao- 32.756...... Mabye I should try Sub 30 on a different thread..... Idk.... A new round should be up soon. If I get a sub 35 on that. Ill go to Sub 30. To make sure it isn't luck.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 3, 2017)

Ill just enter the sub 30 now. Thanks Fire cuber for doing this. Ive gotten from 50 to about 35 through here. Thanks!


----------



## FireCuber (Oct 4, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Ill just enter the sub 30 now. Thanks Fire cuber for doing this. Ive gotten from 50 to about 35 through here. Thanks!



Np


----------



## FireCuber (Oct 4, 2017)

*Round 20 Results:*
Duncan Bannon: 34.69 *[3/3]*

*Round 21: *(*ENDS* - October 8)

1. B2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D B2 R2 B' R2 D' U' F' R D' L U' R' 
2. L' U' R' D2 R2 U' D' L2 F U L2 D L2 B2 D B2 R2 L2 U L2 
3. R B L2 D2 F U2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 D F' R D' U' L' U F2 R 
4. D U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F U' L' F R U B D2 B' U 
5. F' R' B2 R L' F' B R' F U' F2 L B2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 
6. R' U R2 D L2 F2 D U B2 R2 U F2 L' F' D2 U B2 F' D2 R' U' 
7. D2 B2 F2 L U2 F2 U2 L' F2 L2 F' D' L' R' D B2 L2 R2 U B 
8. B2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 F U2 F2 R2 D B' D' L B' R' B F U' 
9. R' F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' B L2 D U' B' L' D R D' 
10. F' U2 R2 F U2 R2 F' L2 B R2 U2 R' F' L B' L D2 U L' B2 D 
11. D2 B L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F R' D R' F' U' L' R B' F' L2 
12. U2 R F2 L2 D2 R D2 R U2 R D2 B' L R' B2 L' U' R' D2 B2 D'

@Duncan Bannon: Great job for graduating! I hope you have fun in the Sub-30 race!

Good luck


----------



## AkitoCubing (Oct 7, 2017)

*Round 21*
Cube: DaYan ZhanChi 55mm
Race to sub 35
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 37.21 [0/3]*

1. 41.42
2. 37.54
3. 34.73
4. 29.26
5. 42.21
6. 41.92
7. (44.48)
8. (28.69)
9. 34.81
10. 36.90
11. 35.81
12. 38.76


----------



## FireCuber (Oct 7, 2017)

AkitoCubing said:


> *Round 1*
> Cube: DaYan ZhanChi 55mm
> Race to sub 35
> Method: CFOP
> ...




@AkitoCubing Were on round 20 not 1....Also, you have to compete 3 weeks to graduate (and get under you goal 3 times in a row).


----------



## AkitoCubing (Oct 8, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> @AkitoCubing Were on round 20 not 1....Also, you have to compete 3 weeks to graduate (and get under you goal 3 times in a row).


Sorry, I meant round 21! So the [x/3] means the number of weeks I've got under my goal in a row?


----------



## FireCuber (Oct 8, 2017)

AkitoCubing said:


> Sorry, I meant round 21! So the [x/3] means the number of weeks I've got under my goal in a row?



Thats ok.

Yes thats right.


----------



## Lux (Oct 9, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> @Lux
> I just broke 3x3 ao5 and ao12. Ao5-30.945 and Ao- 32.756...... Mabye I should try Sub 30 on a different thread..... Idk.... A new round should be up soon. If I get a sub 35 on that. Ill go to Sub 30. To make sure it isn't luck.


@Duncan Bannon
Hi Duncan so sorry I didn't replay soon, but I wasn't at home last week. So happy to hear you made it! 
I'm almost there, too 36.46 ao12 and 34.31 ao5 from last night. Hope we'll see in under 30 sooner!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 9, 2017)

*Yes! Good job. I recently have been practicing a lot more and have gotten a 25 Ao5 and 28 or something Ao12 and a 19.935 single. Hope to see you soon.*


----------



## Lux (Oct 9, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> @Lux
> I just broke 3x3 ao5 and ao12. Ao5-30.945 and Ao- 32.756...... Mabye I should try Sub 30 on a different thread..... Idk.... A new round should be up soon. If I get a sub 35 on that. Ill go to Sub 30. To make sure it isn't luck.


Also, what did you do to improve?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 9, 2017)

Slow solves(to gain lookahead), Learning some more LL algs, and just doing solves to get better, recognize cases better.


----------



## Lux (Oct 9, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Slow solves(to gain lookahead), Learning some more LL algs, and just doing solves to get better, recognize cases better.


Cool we did the same things my solves improved, too. Plus I'm waiting for the new cube because mine locks up a lot.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 9, 2017)

Sweet, what did you get, I just bought a Warrior W and put magnets into it. It’s my new main as well.


----------



## Lux (Oct 9, 2017)

I ordered a Thunderclap v2, I hope it's gonna work for me I've herd good and bad things about it. Do you do other puzzles other than 3x3?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 9, 2017)

I do have several different kinds, but mainly 3x3, 2x2, and Pyra.


----------



## rz303 (Oct 13, 2017)

*Round 21*
Cube: Gan Air SM
Race to sub 60
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 57.42 (1/3)*

1. 55.22
2. 1:13.54
3. 1:00.74
4. 57.10
5. 55.59
6. (1:16.88)
7. 50.47
8. 57.00
9. (46.21)
10. 1:00.88
11. 47.38
12. 56.23

I know its late but this was the latest so thought i just start with it.


----------



## FireCuber (Oct 16, 2017)

Next round up soon!


----------



## FireCuber (Oct 22, 2017)

Next round up today!


----------



## FireCuber (Oct 23, 2017)

*Round 21 Results:*
AkitoCubing: 37.21
rz303: 57.42 *[1/3]*

*Round 22: *(*ENDS* - October 29) I promise!

1. D R2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B' L' R' D' B L' U2 F L2 B' 
2. U' B2 U F U D2 R' F' B2 L2 U2 R B2 U2 D2 R' F2 R2 L U' 
3. D' U B2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 R B L D B2 L2 D U' R2 
4. F D' L B' R F2 D L U R' B2 L2 U2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 F2 L 
5. D R2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' F D2 R' F2 R2 F' R2 D2 R' U' 
6. F2 D2 L F2 L2 B2 L D2 L' F2 R2 B U' B' U2 F L' F2 D2 F R2 
7. B2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' L F' R' D2 F' D2 L2 D2 R' U 
8. R L F2 U' B2 U D2 F U2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' D2 L2 U' R2 
9. F2 D2 L F2 U2 L2 R D2 L' F2 R' D' B' R D B' L2 U L2 
10. B2 U' D2 F' R D B L F' R2 U' F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R' 
11. B' R2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 L2 U L' D R2 F' R' U R B' R 
12. U2 L2 B U2 B D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' D' B F R' U2 B' L2 B D' U'

@AkitoCubing and @rz303: Welcome and good job! 

So sorry for not posting the results on time. I had a few big events. I will try to do it on time now.

Good luck!


----------



## Zorrm (Oct 25, 2017)

*Round 22*
Cube: Valk 3
Race to sub 1:10
Method: Beginners

*Ao12: 1:16.8 (0/3)*

1. 1:07.63
2. 1:28.44
3. (1:29.69)
4. 1:11.74
5. 1:26.18
6. 1:08.55
7. (1:01.20)
8. 1:26.79
9. 1:10.59
10. 1:07.10
11. 1:22.89
12. 1:18.37


----------



## rz303 (Oct 26, 2017)

*Round 22*
Cube: Gan Air SM
Race to sub 60
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 50.90 (2/3)*

1. 40.66
2. 1:12.52
3. 55.52
4. 52.62
5. 1:00.10
6. 45.22
7. 44.06
8. 45.25
9. 44.66
10. 51.54
11. 55.84
12. 54.14

Really happy with this, not only did i get a better time than last week i have all so switched to being colour neutral since i posted those results. Looks like i picked the wright time to make the switch, i thought my times would be much worse.


----------



## FireCuber (Oct 29, 2017)

Next round up tonight!


----------



## FireCuber (Oct 30, 2017)

*Round 21 Results:*
Zorrm: 1:16.80
rz303: 57.42 *[2/3]*

*Round 22: *(*ENDS* - November 5th)

1. F R2 F' D2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B U R B U B L' F2 L2 F U
2. U2 D R' U' D' F' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 U
3. U2 B R F' R D' L U2 L' F U2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 B
4. D R2 U L2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 R F' U R2 D2 B2 D' L' R'
5. R2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 F' R' F' D2 U2 L' R' U' F' L B
6. B2 U2 F B' L U R2 B D B L2 U2 B U2 B' U2 R2 D2
7. R2 B' F2 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 F D' R2 D2 L F' L' R U' R F
8. L2 F2 D2 L' B U D R2 B' F2 L2 U' D2 L2 U' R2 L2 U F2 L2
9. U' R2 F2 B' R' F L' U' B D2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 R' B2 L'
10. U2 L' D B D B' U' L B2 U L2 U2 B2 U F2 U L2 D2 B'
11. L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 U L D U B' R U2 F' R' D2 L2 R
12. D F' B U R' U' F' R' U' B' D2 B L2 B D2 B L2 F' D2 B

@Zorrm Welcome and thank you for joining!
@rz303 Keep up the good work!

Good luck!


----------



## Riley smith (Oct 30, 2017)

I hope I do good doing it right 
Now hope everyone has a good Halloween


----------



## Zorrm (Oct 30, 2017)

@FireCuber thanks! I think this will help be a good motivation for me to get me to where I ultimately want to be.

This week I'll learning 4LLL so we shall see how it goes.


----------



## Riley smith (Oct 30, 2017)

yay i got my goal. I got an average of 37.89 and a single of 52.97


----------



## rz303 (Nov 1, 2017)

*Round 23*

Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS2M
Race to sub 60
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 52.22 (3/3)*

1. 47.84
2. 49.84
3. 50.47+
4. 59.99
5. 43.98
6. 57.21
7. 46.26
8. (DNF)
9. (1:06.20)
10. 47.74
11. 52.63
12. 43.37

Finished, Now to try sub 50. have gone back to my GTS2 didn't really like the SM

*Edit - forgot to remove the timer scramble text, I did use the correct scrambles


----------



## Zorrm (Nov 3, 2017)

*Round 22:
Cube: *Valk 3
*Race to sub 1:10
Method: *Beginners
*Average*: 1:07.42 *[1/3]*

1. 1:04.57
2. ((1:17.46))
3. 1:10.16
4. 1:08.26
5. 1:15.89
6. 1:06.06
7. 1:04.45
8. 1:01.30
9. 1:07.85
10. ((45:41 (PLL skip, PB)))
11. 1:14.72
12. 1:03.63

I'm working on learning 4LLL, and it's definitely helping. Once I have that all nailed down, I'll work on F2L. I hear that's quite the adventure =P


----------



## Nencaran (Nov 5, 2017)

*Round : 22* (missed a few ^^)
Cube : Weilong GTS2
What your Racing too : Sub-35
Method : CFOP with 2-look OLL (starting to learn full OLL)
*Ao12 : 31.10 !!*
Time list : (from 1 to 12)
34.21, 30.01, 29.83, *36.42*, 29.61, 27.91, 36.21, *27.15*, 28.48, 33.73, 28.02, 33.03

I don't know what happened at UK Championships  My times there were terrible but since I got back, they dropped


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 5, 2017)

Next round up tonight!


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 6, 2017)

*Round 22 Results:*
rz303: 52.22 *[3/3]*
Zorrm: 1:07.42 *[1/3]*
Nencaran 31:10 *[1/3]

Round 23: *(*ENDS* - November 12th)

1. L U D' F U' L B2 R2 U' F' D2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 D2
2. L2 D' R2 F2 L2 U L2 U' R2 U' R2 L' F2 D R' B F2 D' U2 R2 B
3. F' L' F U2 F D2 R' L U D2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F R2 B U2 R2
4. R2 F D2 L F2 U F R2 U' B U B2 R2 D F2 L2 U' R2 U2 D'
5. L' B U' R2 D B' U' F R' U2 F' R2 F' B L2 B' R2 D2 R2 B
6. R' D R U D F2 L' B' R F2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U2
7. U2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' D L' R2 U' B2 D' L2 R'
8. L B2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 F' U R' F D' B R U' L
9. U' R2 B2 D F2 D2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 U L2 U F2 R U B' D'
10. L U' B2 L F' L' B2 D R' F2 R2 B' U2 F B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B'
11. B' U2 R2 F' L2 B F U2 L2 R2 B L U' R' U2 B' U F' R' B2 U'
12. F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 B' F2 D' B R F D2 L' B U2 F'

@rz303 Great job for graduating!  What are you going to race to next?

Good job everyone! I hope all of you graduate like rz303 did.

Good luck!


----------



## Dancing Jules (Nov 7, 2017)

*Round 23:
Cube: *GTS2M
*Race to *sub 45*
Method: *CFOP 4LLL
*Average*: 43.87* [1/3]*

1. 47.51
2. 44.10
3. 41.97
4. 39.53
5. 1:01.47
6. 41.04
7. 44.77
8. 41.05
9. 37.06
10. 1:15.16
11. 38.25
12. 38.98

In the 10th solve I forgot my cross color mid-F2L. And then I messed up my Y perm after 3 moves.


----------



## Zorrm (Nov 9, 2017)

*Round 23:
Cube: *Valk 3
*Race to sub 1:10
Method: *Beginners CFOP
*Average*: 56.76 *[2/3]*

1. 59.72
2. 53.82
3. 1:03.92
4. 54.61
5. ((48.61))
6. 48.78
7. 56.27
8. 1:01.69
9. ((1:04.32))
10. 59.37
11. 52.76
12. 56.61

What a massive improvement. I've got 4LLL almost all of the way down at this point, and have started practicing (not implementing thus far) F2L and that has taught me to keep much better track of pieces as I'm moving around.


----------



## Nencaran (Nov 11, 2017)

*Round : 23* 
Cube : Weilong GTS2
What your Racing too : Sub-35
Method : CFOP with 2-look OLL (starting to learn full OLL)
*Ao12 : 33.18 [2/3]*
Time list : (from 1 to 12)
30.67, 33.88, 32.47, *39.04*, 31.36, 31.76, 35.06, *25.35*, 34.39, 32.55, 38.31, 31.39

Not as impressive as last week but still sub-35


----------



## rz303 (Nov 12, 2017)

*Round 23*

Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS2M
Race to sub 50
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 50.41*

1. 53.89
2. 51.14
3. 43.88
4. 51.63
5. 52.02
6. 40.64
7. (58.21)
8. 47.17
9. 40.03
10. 56.08
11. 49.44
12. (DNF)

Was close but no cigar.
i messed up my OLL alg on last scrambled but even if i hadn't made that mistake i wouldn't of got sub 50

better luck next week


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 12, 2017)

Next round up tonight!


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 13, 2017)

*Round 23 Results:*
Dancing Jules: 43.87 *[1/3]*
Zorrm: 56. 76 *[2/3]*
Nencaran 33.18 *[2/3]*
rz303: 50.41
*
Round 24: *(*ENDS* - November 19th)

1. F U2 B2 L' B2 R2 U' F B2 D2 L F2 L2 B2 R' F2 B2 R2 F2 U
2. L2 D2 L2 D' B2 D B2 D' B2 L2 B' F' U' F2 L' D U R' D' B
3. R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B2 D' U2 R2 B U B2 L' B2 L' B F D' F'
4. R2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 U R' B2 F' U' B2 U L' F' D U F
5. D2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 B' L B' F' D L' R D F D'
6. R2 B' R' F L F2 D L2 F' R D2 R2 L' D2 F2 L2 D2 L' U2 D2
7. U F2 D L2 D2 U B2 U' L2 F2 R2 F U2 R D' R2 F' L2 B' R F2
8. R' B' L' B' R F' L2 D2 L F2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 L
9. B2 D2 F D2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 L' B D2 F' D F D R D' B2
10. D2 R D2 B' L B2 U' L F' D' B2 D R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2
11. F U2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 B' D L' F L D L D B'
12. R2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 B L2 U2 F2 U' F D2 B' L B2 R B2 U B

Great job everyone!

Good luck for all!


----------



## Nencaran (Nov 19, 2017)

*Round : 24*
Cube : Weilong GTS2
What your Racing too : Sub-35
Method : CFOP with 2-look OLL (starting to learn full OLL)
*Ao12 : 31.70 [3/3]*
Time list : (from 1 to 12)
31.90, 32.84, 30.19, 32.83, *36.42*, 28.85, 34.57, 30.83, 30.65, 30.28, *25.04*, 34.10

I'm still having some massive fails from time to time but it seems that I'm officially sub-35 now 
I'll see what I'll do at my next comp


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 19, 2017)

Next round up today!


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 22, 2017)

*Round 24 Results:*
@Nencaran 31.70 *[3/3]*

*
Round 25: *(*ENDS* - November 26th)

1. D2 L2 D2 B' U2 F D2 L2 D2 B' U' B L R D F L2 F' D B' 
2. F2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 U' F U2 B D F' L' D2 B' R' B2 
3. L2 D R L2 D' R2 L U' L' F B D2 B R2 L2 U2 B' R2 B2 
4. D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' U B' L' F' L' B2 U B' R D2 U2 
5. R' U2 B U2 B2 L2 B2 F L2 F' U2 L2 D' B2 F' L U R U 
6. F2 L2 D2 U R2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' F' D' U' B2 R' F D L2 U' 
7. L2 U F' U F B' L B F2 R' D2 L F2 R D2 R' B2 L2 F2 B 
8. U B D2 L2 U2 F U2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 L U' L2 B2 F L F2 
9. B2 D R2 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 F' D' U' F D' F' D L B2 U 
10. U2 R' B2 D2 L U2 L' B2 U2 L2 D' U R' U' B L' R F' D' R 
11. U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U B U2 R B2 F L2 U R' B2 D 
12. F2 L2 R B2 L' R2 U2 B2 R' F2 D B2 L2 R' F' L B2 F R'

Sorry for not posting on time. I thought I had posted the results all ready but then I saw that I didn't.

Also, @Nencaran Great job for graduating! What are you racing to next?

Good luck!


----------



## Nencaran (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks! I'll probably race to sub-30 next, that seems logical 
However I'm much more focused on blind at the moment.

Good luck to all the sub-35+ racers !


----------



## michaelcmelton (Nov 22, 2017)

*Round: 25
Cube: Gans 356 Air SM
Racing to: Sub-35
Method: CFOP with 2-Look OLL

Ao12: 34.25
Time List: *(from 1 to 12)
33.30, 42.65, *27.13*, 27.21, 32.57, 31.14, 38.30, 31.91, 28.55, *1:42.04*, 32.93, 43.90

Been a long time since I've cubed. Been trying to get back down to sub-30. Hoping this will help. Major goof on that minute and 42 solve. Apparently my fingers forgot how to execute an R(a) Perm. Multiple times. But happy for first Ao12 in a while.


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 27, 2017)

Next round up today!!


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Nov 28, 2017)

Agh, forgot about this whole website...


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 28, 2017)

*Round 25 Results:*
michaelcmelton 34.25 *[1/3]

Round 26: (ENDS - December 3rd)
*
1. U R2 D2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 B D' F' L F' L' D2 U' L F' D'
2. F U2 R U2 L2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 R D' U' F' L' D2 R' F' L R2 F2
3. U' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U R2 F2 U B' U' L' R' B2 U R2 D R' F'
4. L F2 L B' R D' R U R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R D2 R' B2 R D2 B'
5. B' U2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 D U L D' U2 F L R' D2 F2 R'
6. B' U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D R2 D2 R' B R' B R' D2 U L F2
7. L2 D2 L2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 R U2 R B' D U R' U2 B2 D2 F U2 B'
8. B' U L2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U R' B' L2 D' F' D R' B2 L2
9. D2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D F2 U' L U2 B' F D' L' R B F' U R2
10. L' F2 L2 R' D2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 U F2 R' U R2 B2 F' D2 L'
11. R B D2 R' D' L' F2 U L F R2 U2 D2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 F' B'
12. B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 U F2 U R U' B L U' B' D' U' R2 U'

@michaelcmelton Welcome to this thread!

Good luck!
*
*


----------



## michaelcmelton (Nov 29, 2017)

*Round: 26
Cube: Gans 356 Air SM
Racing to: Sub-35
Method: CFOP with 2-Look OLL

Ao12: 32.42
Time List: *(from 1 to 12)
27.31, 29.24, 30.59, *39.73*, 37.45, 36.66, 27.38, 28.86, 39.03, 28.30, *22.59*, 39.40

Improvement from last week. Apparently working with ZZ for a week or so has helped lookahead???????


----------



## Bart Van Eynde (Nov 30, 2017)

*Round: 26
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Racing to: sub 35
Method: CFOP (mostly 2-look OLL)

Ao12: 36.53 (PB)
times:*
1. 34.68
2. 35.53
3. 35.66
4. 41.28
5. (42.12)
6. (28.95)
7. 36.04
8. 36.84 
9. 35.58
10. 36.85
11. 37.70
12. 35.14

First time entering this competition ... Did good, but still making some sloppy mistakes ...


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Dec 2, 2017)

Round 26
Cube: Rubik's Brand 
Racing to: sub-55
Method: CFOP (4LLL), beginner f2l

*ao12: 55.851 *(dang it!, so close, if only I didn't mess up so many times)
1. 1:10.345 (ugh, messed up cross)
2. 1:03.872 (dang it, cross again.)
3. 49.323 (yay!)
4. 49.094
5. 1:02.143 (messed up F2L)
6. 46.350 
7. 1:01.205
8. 47.322 (forgot an OLL, did beginner's method, could have been better)
9. 46.817
10. 51.289
11. 47.028
12. 1:15.425 (messed up an OLL)

So inconsistent lol


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 6, 2017)

*Round 26 Results:*
@michaelcmelton 32.42 *[2/3]*
@Bart Van Eynde 36.53 
@dnguyen2204 55.85
*
Round 27: (ENDS - December 10th)*

1. F' D' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D F2 D F2 U' R F' D2 L2 F L2 R2 U' L' 
2. U F D2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 F2 D R' B R' U' L2 R' D F2 
3. B F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 F2 B R' U' L' B2 R F2 U' B2 
4. F2 D R2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 B' L2 U2 R' B L' U B2 U 
5. F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 L' U F2 L' D' L2 F R2 U' L' 
6. F D2 B' U D R2 B R' D' R2 L2 D F2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F 
7. D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 F' L2 B R U2 B' U F L' U2 L' B2 D' 
8. L2 F D2 F2 D R' F2 D' R2 U2 R' U2 L D2 L F2 R D2 R2 D' 
9. B2 R B U R2 U F L' R2 B R2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 F D2 R2 
10. B' U2 L' R U2 R' D2 L' F2 D2 U' B D R B2 U' L' B2 L' 
11. D R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F L' U' B F' D' R' D2 L2 U2 
12. B L2 F' R2 F2 U2 F D2 F D2 F2 R' F' D2 U' F2 L' B' D' R2 F2

Welcome @Bart Van Eynde and @dnguyen2204!

Also, if I am late again sometime then please tell me. I don't like being late on posting the results.

Good luck!! 

*
*


----------



## Bart Van Eynde (Dec 7, 2017)

Round 27
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Racing to: sub-35
Method: CFOP (mostly 2LOLL) full PLL

avg of 12: 36.79

Lijst met tijden:
1. 39.67 
2. (42.08) 
3. (30.60) 
4. 31.39 
5. 37.91 
6. 41.32 
7. 32.03
8. 35.77 
9. 39.37 
10. 36.92 
11. 41.66 
12. 31.82 

Early in the morning without warm-up ... :/ 
Still not to bad


----------



## Lux (Dec 8, 2017)

Cube: Thunderclap V2
Racing to: sub-35
Method: CFOP 2LOLL and full PLL
ao 12: 32.77
1. 36.73
2. 29.70
3. 29.94
4. 33.29
5. 28.12
6. 29.33
7. 35.70
8. 38.83
9. 27.49
10. 39.75
11. 26.72
12. 38.55

There was a lot of fumbling during F2L in solves n. 8,10 and 12, hence the times. It could have gone better, but I'm still satisfied.


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 11, 2017)

Next round up tomorrow!


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 11, 2017)

*Round 27 Results:*
@Bart Van Eynde 36.79
@Lux 32.77 *[1/3]*
*
Round 28: (ENDS - December 17)*

1. R U2 L2 D2 R U2 B2 L' U2 L' B2 U B R2 F U2 F' L U2 L 
2. L2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 D B2 L2 R B D2 L' R D L2 R' B' D 
3. R U2 F L2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' D' U' L' B' D L' R2 F2 
4. D R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U' B' U F R D B2 U' R2 U' R' 
5. U2 L2 F' D2 F L2 D2 B' U2 D R' U' R2 D L D L' B2 R2 
6. F2 R' L2 F D' L2 B' U2 R' F B' U2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 
7. L' F2 U' L2 R2 D' U' L2 D R2 L B D F L R' B2 F R 
8. U2 B D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B L F U B' L' U2 R' D F' U' 
9. D' B2 U R D' B' D' L2 F' U2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 B2 L' U 
10. U L R B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L U2 B R2 F R U' R D2 L' 
11. D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 U L2 U' L B' R' F L' F D' U' L2 U2 F' 
12. R F' R2 B U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' U' F' U' F D L F2 L F'

Thank you everyone for doing this race! 

Hope you all do well in this round!

Good luck! 

*
*


----------



## Lux (Dec 16, 2017)

Cube: Thunderclap V2
Racing to: sub-35
Method: CFOP 2LOLL and full PLL
ao 12: 30.87
1. 27.59
2. 28.71
3. 37.66
4. 46.70
5. 30.45
6. 34.00
7. 29.76
8. 30.49
9. 28.13
10. 33.45
11. 28.49
12. 27.18


----------



## Bart Van Eynde (Dec 16, 2017)

Lux said:


> Cube: Thunderclap V2
> Racing to: sub-35
> Method: CFOP 2LOLL and full PLL
> ao 12: 30.87
> ...


U should go for sub 30


----------



## Bart Van Eynde (Dec 16, 2017)

Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Racing to: sub-35
Method: CFOP (mostly) 2LOLL and full PLL
avg of 12: 34.54

Lijst met tijden:
1. 33.98 
2. 32.30 
3. 44.34 
4. 24.87 (PB single)
5. 28.88 
6. 38.60 
7. 38.01
8. 32.19 
9. 38.69 
10. 34.88 
11. 33.40 
12. 34.47 

Close ... but finally went sub 35  Hope i can keep this up


----------



## Lux (Dec 17, 2017)

Bart Van Eynde said:


> Cube: Moyu Tanglong
> Racing to: sub-35
> Method: CFOP (mostly) 2LOLL and full PLL
> avg of 12: 34.54
> ...


I'm sure you'll succeed


----------



## Lux (Dec 17, 2017)

Bart Van Eynde said:


> U should go for sub 30


Thanks dude! I don't know that was actually my first pb average oa 5 and ao 12. I'll do the 3rd round and then I'll try sub 30.


----------



## Lux (Dec 18, 2017)

Hey guys I wanted to wish you happy holidays. I very probably won't be able to do the next round cause I'm leaving for a enough long musical tournee. 
I'll be back in January, see you! And good luck!


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 18, 2017)

Lux said:


> Hey guys I wanted to wish you happy holidays. I very probably won't be able to do the next round cause I'm leaving for a enough long musical tournee.
> I'll be back in January, see you! And good luck!



Thank you!!! @Lux 

I will be posting the results tomorrow guys. Just to let you know


----------



## Bart Van Eynde (Dec 18, 2017)

Lux said:


> Hey guys I wanted to wish you happy holidays. I very probably won't be able to do the next round cause I'm leaving for a enough long musical tournee.
> I'll be back in January, see you! And good luck!


Have fun man ... and don't worry ... now i might win the next round


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 19, 2017)

*Round 28 Results:*
@Lux 30.87 *[2/3]*
@Bart Van Eynde 34.54 *[1/3]*

*
Round 29: (ENDS - December 24)
*
1. F' B2 L' F' R B U2 D' L' U' F2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 
2. U' F2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 D F2 B' U2 F L2 D B2 U2 F L B' 
3. L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' R F' U B D L' U L' F' R2 
4. L2 U B2 U' L2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F R2 B' U2 R D2 B' U2 R U 
5. D2 R2 U L2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U' B2 F R U B R' F U R2 D' F' 
6. B2 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 F' R' F L D F' U' F R U2 F' 
7. D' F' U R' F' R' D R2 B R L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 
8. R2 D2 L U R' D2 F U B D F' B U2 B R2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 
9. F2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 B R' B D L' F D U2 B' L2 U 
10. D R2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 F R2 F' R F2 L' F' L B' F2 L2 U' 
11. F2 R D2 L2 R' D2 F2 L2 B U L' B2 U B R' U2 F' 
12. R' U B2 D R2 U R2 U L2 D2 F U F2 L' U' B' L2 R B

There you go guys  I am a little late though....I hope you don't mind.

Also, If I make any mistakes in time entering, scrambles, ect then please tell me. It would be great.

Good luck!!!


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 24, 2017)

Next round up Tuesday do to Christmas. So that gives you time to do the race.

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Dec 26, 2017)

Is there an exact time when these races end?


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 26, 2017)

dnguyen2204 said:


> Is there an exact time when these races end?



Sunday night....8.30pm (I post the results around that time).

I didn't post last weeks results yet because Christmas reasons...I will tomorrow, so that gives you time to do it.

Enjoy!


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Dec 26, 2017)

Round 29
Race to sub-50
Cube: Qiyi Thunderclap v1
Method: CFOP 4LLL

1. 59.447
2. 43.461
3. 45.007
4. 40.759
5. 48.153
6. 46.234
7. 45.553
8. 1:12.523
9. 49.609
10. 52.987
11. 40.749
12. 45.252

= 47.646 ao12


----------



## Bart Van Eynde (Dec 26, 2017)

Round 29
Race to sub-35
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Method: CFOP 2LOLL full PLL

1. 36.87
2. 38.059
3. 46.135
4. 44.952
5. 35.095
6. 41.848
7. 48.670
8. 45.534
9. 42.115
10. 43.000
11. 40.066
12. 40.126

= 41.802 ao12


----------



## Lux (Dec 28, 2017)

Bart Van Eynde said:


> Have fun man ... and don't worry ... now i might win the next round


Ahahah I'm sure you will!!


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 28, 2017)

*Round 29 Results:*
@dnguyen2204 47.64 *[1/3]*
@Bart Van Eynde 41.80

*Round 30: (ENDS - December 31)*

1. B' R L2 U2 D B L2 F U R2 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 F
2. L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D U' L2 R2 F2 R' F' R B2 L' F L2 U B U
3. L2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' L U B L' U B' L2 R B2 U
4. B' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 F L' U L2 F' R' U2 L' U B'
5. D2 B D2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 R' F2 U' L B D F U L R'
6. U2 R2 D2 B U2 L' F' U' F R U B2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U L2
7. D R2 U2 F2 L' R B2 D2 R' D2 R2 U2 B U' B' D2 U' R' D' B'
8. R L2 F2 D B2 D B2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 B' D L2 R' B' F L'
9. U L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D U2 F2 U' L D2 B' F2 R2 B2 U' R' U2 F
10. B2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 R B D U' B2 L' R2 U B2 U2
11. L' U' R F U2 R D2 F R F2 B2 R D2 R' D2 R' F2 R'
12. R' B L2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' R' U R B L' B L2 B2 D L'

@dnguyen2204 Welcome to my race and thanks for competing!! 

Good luck! 


*
*


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Dec 31, 2017)

Round 30
Race to sub-50
Cube: Thunderclap v1
Method: CFOP 4LLL

1. 42.750
2. 45.862
3. 33.265
4. 40.343
5. 39.412
6. 43.313
7. 40.789
8. 58.605 (messed up badly on F2L, thought I was comfortable with yellow cross, apparently not)
9. 41.550 (yellow cross, ok...)
10. 38.671
11. 39.795
12. 44.830

= 41.731 (Wow! Didn't really expect sub-45 since the only thing I learned last week was partial dual color neutrality.)


----------



## Bart Van Eynde (Jan 1, 2018)

Round 30
Race to sub-35
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Method: CFOP mostly 2LOLL full PLL

avg of 12
Actuele: 35.41 (σ = 3.83)

1. 31.72 
2. 30.11 
3. 37.81 
4. 36.00 
5. 40.68 
6. 38.36 
7. 30.66 
8. 30.38 
9. 35.96 
10. 39.91 
11. 32.65 
12. 41.07 

Damn close one ... last one might have spoiled it :/


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 1, 2018)

Next round up today!

Happy New Year!!


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 2, 2018)

*Round 30 Results:*
@dnguyen2204 41.73 *[2/3]*
@Bart Van Eynde 35.41

*Round 31: (ENDS - December January 7)
*
1. U B2 L2 B L2 R2 B R2 F' U' B2 F' L D' L R' B' U' 
2. R F2 B D' F R2 F2 D R' D R2 L2 D R2 F2 B2 U' D2 F2 D 
3. B2 D F2 D U' F2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 F L' B2 R2 D U R' F D R' 
4. L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D L2 F' D' F L' B2 R2 F D B D 
5. R2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 L' U R' B R' D F2 D R' 
6. U2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B' D' L' B2 R' U B L 
7. D L F2 R U2 L' U2 R F2 U2 B2 R' F' U L R' F U' L' F' 
8. L F' L' U' B2 R' U' D F U L2 U2 B2 R2 B U2 F R2 F U2 B2 
9. R F2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 F' R U R' D R2 B' U2 R' U' 
10. U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 L' B2 R2 D F2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 R2 
11. D2 L2 F2 U2 B' D2 B D2 L' F' D2 L U' R' D2 B D' L' 
12. D' L B' D' B2 U2 L2 B' R L2 U L2 F2 U2 D' F2 U L2 D2 L2 

Sorry guys. Been really busy with New Year and everything. Also as I said before, please tell me if I don't post the results on time  I really don't want to be late.

Hope you enjoy this round!

Good luck!


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 6, 2018)

I just decided that I am going to be doing this race until I am sub-35. How does that sound guys? Have any tips from you sub-35ers out there? I would like some help


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 6, 2018)

You use CFOP?


----------



## Bart Van Eynde (Jan 6, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> I just decided that I am going to be doing this race until I am sub-35. How does that sound guys? Have any tips from you sub-35ers out there? I would like some help


Nice ... Still working on the sub 35 times myself. I mostly do slow solves now and practice lookahead (very slow btw). And started to practice the cross blinded so i can improve that too.


----------



## Bart Van Eynde (Jan 6, 2018)

Round 31
Race to sub-35
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Method: CFOP mostly 2LOLL full PLL

avg of 12
Actuele: 38.74 (σ = 2.36)

1. 39.96 
2. 39.44 
3. 41.75 
4. 35.09 
5. 39.46 
6. 36.46 
7. 35.04 
8. 41.87 
9. 34.44 
10. 39.38 
11. 40.08 
12. 40.75 

Doing lots of 4x4 practice lately ... seems to have slowed me down a little  But not to bad though ...


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 6, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> You use CFOP?



Yes.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 6, 2018)

Exactly how much of CFOP do you know?


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 6, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Exactly how much of CFOP do you know?



2 Look OLL and 2 Look PLL.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 6, 2018)

What kind of cube?


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 6, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> What kind of cube?



MF3RS2


----------



## Bart Van Eynde (Jan 6, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> 2 Look OLL and 2 Look PLL.


Maybe try to learn full PLL. It's not really hard and pretty easy to practice. I even could do it 
I started with all PLL except for the G-perms. I used A and U-perms when i got a G-perm


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 7, 2018)

Bart Van Eynde said:


> Maybe try to learn full PLL. It's not really hard and pretty easy to practice. I even could do it
> I started with all PLL except for the G-perms. I used A and U-perms when i got a G-perm



Ok...


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jan 7, 2018)

Round 31:
Qiyi Thunderclap v1
CFOP 4LLL dual-CN
Race to sub-50

1. 36.28
2. (30.71)
3. 38.50
4. (41.91)
5. 36.04
6. 36.38
7. 31.60
8. 40.21
9. 34.25
10. 40.40 (I really need to work on my left hand dexterity)
11. 41.77
12. 41.47

= *37.69 *

Wow! Sub-40! I should try for that next week!


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 7, 2018)

dnguyen2204 said:


> Round 31:
> Qiyi Thunderclap v1
> CFOP 4LLL dual-CN
> Race to sub-50
> ...



Yeah you should. Those are some really good times! Good job!


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 7, 2018)

Next round up soon!


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jan 8, 2018)

*Round 31
Cube:* MoYu AoLong V2
*Goal:* 60.00
*Average:* 66.95
*Times:*
1. 70.64
2. 77.06
3. 59.03
4. 69.35
5. 74.34
6. 75.23
7. 65.04
8. 58.50
9. 63.46
10. 68.81
11. 56.16
12. 65.13

Considering this is my first average in a while and my fingers are so cold they're numb, pretty good. lol


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 9, 2018)

*Round 31*
Cube: MF3RS2
Race to sub 35
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: *35.39  I just didn't make it.

1. 38.38 
2. 28.74 
3. 39.99 
4. 37.67 
5. 36.39 
6. (43.52) 
7. 38.09 
8. (26.51) 
9. 37.56 
10. 31.30 
11. 36.85 
12. 28.94 

As I said, I will do this race from now on until I reach sub-35 

The results will be up tonight. I didn't have time to do my race before, so I waited until I could to it to post the results.

Can't wait to continue doing this!


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 10, 2018)

*Round 31 Results:*
@Bart Van Eynde 38.74
@dnguyen2204 37.69 *[3/3]*
@CrystallineCuber 1:06.95
@FireCuber 35.39

*Round 32: (ENDS - January 14)
*
1. F D R2 U' L2 R2 U R2 U B2 R2 U' B' D U L' R2 B U' F2
2. L2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 L F' D' L B2 U B' R2 U F'
3. U B2 L2 R2 D R2 D B2 U L2 U2 R B2 F' L2 D' B U' R D'
4. D2 B D2 B' R2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 F' R' B2 U F R F D' R2 U'
5. L' D2 R2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 L U2 B2 D' R2 F D B L2 F' L' U L
6. U2 R2 F L2 B' U2 L2 F D2 L2 B2 D' B' U2 B' U' F R' U
7. B L2 U2 F L2 F' L2 R2 U2 L U' L' B D B' R D' L' U'
8. L' D' L' B' U B2 R' F' D' F U' B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2
9. L2 U B2 D B2 U F2 L2 D L2 F2 B R F L U' L' D2 L U2 F
10. D' L2 U2 R2 U L2 U F2 U' R' B' L2 D L R2 B D2 U2 F2
11. L' R2 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 R B2 U R' U' R F' R D R2 B R'
12. R F2 L B2 L B2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' U' B D' L' B2 D U L F2 D

Congratulations to @dnguyen2204 for graduating Sub-50!! What are you racing to next?

Good luck!


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jan 11, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Congratulations to @dnguyen2204 for graduating!! What are you racing to next?
> 
> Good luck!



Probably sub-40 (current ao100: 39.10).
I'll probably do the race on saturday.


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jan 13, 2018)

Round 32
Race to sub-40
Thunderclap v1
CFOP 4LLL (starting 3LLL)

1. 32.678
2. 29.648
3. 30.125
4. 27.206
5. 28.093 
6. 37.153 (I suck at Z perms)
7. 26.819 (wow 2 26's in one week (other is weekly comp, almost PB)
8. 37.560 (ow rotations hurt)
9. 30.185
10. 36.826
11. 33.283
12. 29.573

= 31.477 PB!

(Wow, lookahead and planning cross in inspection really helps.)


----------



## sloshycomic123 (Jan 13, 2018)

Round 32
Race to sub-40
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS2
Method: CFOP (4LLL, I just need 10 more PLL's to be 3LLL!)

1. 31.79 
2. 38.16
3. 32.44
4. 36.24
5. 39.39 
6. 36.17
7. 37.15
8. 39.09
9. 38.66
10.38.75
11. 36.54
12. 29.75
Ao12=36.17
(Comments: LETS GO SUB-40!)


----------



## Lux (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey guys I'm back! Happy new year! I'll take the round for the next week since I'm still suffering the jet lag ( I might probably fall asleep on the cube) and I need to practice 'cause I couldn't do it so much during the tournee. Good luck to everybody!


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 14, 2018)

Next round up today or tomorrow.


----------



## Bart Van Eynde (Jan 15, 2018)

Round 32
Race to sub-35
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Method: CFOP (mostly 2LOLL, full PLL)

avg of 12
Actuele: 37.27

1. 46.18 
2. 36.85 
3. 35.67 
4. 44.51 
5. 32.05 
6. 43.51 
7. 35.31 
8. 35.63 
9. 39.62 
10. 32.76 
11. 36.43 
12. 32.44 

Just in time i guess but didn't reached sub 35 :/ Seems like I'm a bit stuck at 37 - 38 sec.


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 19, 2018)

*Round 32 Results:*
@dnguyen2204 31.47 *[1/3]*
@sloshycomic123 36.17 *[1/3]*
@Bart Van Eynde 38.74 37.27
*
Round 33: (ENDS - January 21)
*
1. D' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 U' B L' F' D' B2 R' U' L F' D 
2. F2 D' L2 D B2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U L' B2 L F' R' F2 D R B R 
3. B U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 R' U2 B F2 U' L D L2 D 
4. R' U2 L' B2 D2 F2 U2 L R' B' U B2 D' F' L2 D L F 
5. L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 U B2 R2 U2 B' R' U B2 L' F2 U' L R 
6. U2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 F D F2 D2 L2 U' R' U L D' L2 
7. U2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 L' D L2 B D L F2 D' F' R' 
8. U2 L U2 F2 R D2 F2 L' B2 R2 U2 D' L' U' R' U2 B' L' F' D2 U2 
9. R D2 L2 F' R2 D' R U' F L F2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 U F2 U 
10. D R U L2 B2 R U L F' D2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L 
11. B L' U' R2 B' R U' R' L U2 R2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U R2 U2 
12. F2 B' R2 B U D' L D' L B2 D2 L F2 L F2 L2 B2 L' F' 

Sorry guys. I wasn't able to compete this week  

@sloshycomic123 Welcome and thanks for competing! 

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jan 20, 2018)

Round 33
Race to sub-40 (with some color neutrality implementation)
Thunderclap v1
CFOP 4LLL (starting 3LLL)

1. 33.709 (I think W/Y)
2. 32.808 (orange)
3. (26.592) (white)
3. 36.444 (yellow)
5. 28.074 (yellow)
6. 35.414 (orange)
7. 43.576 (blue, ugh fail, inserted an f2l wrong)
8. 43.133 +2 (white, failed, paused too long)
9.(1:10.105) (orange, messed up cross, didn't realize until 2 pairs in)
10. 28.701(white, yay a good solve!)
11. 27.718 (yellow)
12. 38.792 (blue)

= 35.036 ao12

Wow, my improvement rate is pretty good. I'm expecting sub-35 next week.


----------



## Mustapha (Jan 20, 2018)

Round 33
Race to sub-40 
CFOP
*Ao12 = 38.10*
1. 44.88
2. (31.22)
3. 46.85
4. 37.55
5. 39.57
6. 37.73
7. 40.01
8. (52.69)
9. 32.00
10. (37.02)
11. 36.02
12. 43.42


----------



## Lux (Jan 21, 2018)

Round 33
Race to sub-35
CFOP
Thunderclap v2
Ao12: 31.40
1. 35.61 
2. 27.64 
3. 35.14 
4. 30.71 
5. 29.47 
6. 31.70 
7. 38.42 
8. 28.89 
9. 28.39 
10. 30.50 
11. 27.82 
12. 35.75 
I did better at my last race, but I didn't practise for a month and I started learning new algorithms for OH and two handed solving, so I'm satisfied!
Have a great week everybody!


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 25, 2018)

*Round 33 Results:*
@dnguyen2204 35.03 *[2/3]*
@Mustapha 38.10 *[1/3]*
@Lux 31.40 *[3/3]*

*Round 34: (ENDS - January 28)
*
1. L U B2 U F2 L2 D' U' L2 U' L2 B' L D U2 L2 D' L2 F U2
2. B2 L2 R2 D R2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 R2 B' F' R F' D2 L' F' R' U2 R2
3. B U2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 U R' D L2 B L U B2 U
4. D2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U' F' D2 L2 B' R F2 L' D' B R'
5. D2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 F R2 F U' L D2 B R2 U' B D' B2 R
6. F' L2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 B2 D L F2 R B2 F D2 L' B2
7. B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U F2 U L' U' R' B2 L D' R2 B' D R
8. D2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U' F2 B' D2 L' U B F2 D' F' R D2
9. U2 B U2 L2 B U2 L2 B L2 F R2 U B2 L' R B L' R F2 L' F2
10. U2 F2 L' U2 L2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 B' D' F' L R2 F R2 U' L2
11. F U2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 B' F' D2 F' R' B2 L U B2 U2 L2 R'
12. L' F' R2 F U L2 F L2 D F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U R

@Lux Congratulations! You have graduated sub-35! Thanks for competing in my race! Have fun in the sub 30 race!

@Mustapha Welcome and thanks for competing!

So sorry guys! I thought I posted the results last Sunday, but I just noticed that I did not 

Good luck for this round!!


----------



## Lux (Jan 25, 2018)

@FireCuber Don't worry man you always do a great job! I wanted to ask you, wouldn't it be my third time or have to make it in three times without pauses?


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 26, 2018)

Lux said:


> @FireCuber Don't worry man you always do a great job! I wanted to ask you, wouldn't it be my third time or have to make it in three times without pauses?



Thanks man! I really appreciate that. Sorry, I forgot to track how many times you got under sub-35.

Fixed, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 26, 2018)

@Lux Are you going to be doing the sub-30 race now?


----------



## Lux (Jan 26, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Thanks man! I really appreciate that. Sorry, I forgot to track how many times you got under sub-35.
> 
> Fixed, thanks for letting me know!


There's no problem at all! And yes I think I'm going to race to sub 30. It was a great pleasure race with you guys! I'm sure we're gonna see each other soon at the sub 30 race! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 26, 2018)

Lux said:


> There's no problem at all! And yes I think I'm going to race to sub 30. It was a great pleasure race with you guys! I'm sure we're gonna see each other soon at the sub 30 race! Good luck to everyone!



That's nice! I hope to see you there too!

Too bad that your leaving my race  It was fun when you competed. But I hope you have a good time in the sb-30 one.


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jan 27, 2018)

Round 34
Race to sub-40 CN (hoping for sub-35 though, I'm inconsistent sub 35)

1. 39.929 (yellow)
2. 32.990 (white)
3. 40.385 (orange)
4. (25.515) (white)
5. 30.177 (white)
6. 31.033 (white)
7. (52.310) (green)
8. 31.017 (white)
9. 31.221 (yellow)
10. 43.905 (orange)
11. 44.242 (orange)
12. 31.408 (white)


= 35.630 avg
Ok I suck at CN, next week just W/Y


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 28, 2018)

*Round 34 Results:*
@dnguyen2204 35.63 *[2/3]*

*Round 35: (ENDS - January February 4)*

1. B' R' B2 R F2 B R' L2 F2 D L2 U F2 U2 D' R2 U' B2
2. B D R2 U2 R2 D F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D B' U2 L' F' U F2 U2 R
3. R' D2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 L2 F D2 L' B F' U' F' L2 B R'
4. U2 D' R' U' B2 R' B D U2 L2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 R2 L' D2 B2 U
5. L2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 R2 D B2 L F2 L2 D L2 R2 B' F2 U R
6. R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U R2 L F' R2 U2 L D' R' F' D2 F2
7. B2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 U F D R' D2 B2 U F D2 U L'
8. R L2 U' F' U2 L' B R' B D' U2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 F'
9. R2 U2 F2 L B2 F2 R' B2 L B2 F2 D F2 L' U B2 D2 F D L
10. U B2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U L2 U' L' U' R U L B' L2 D2 R'
11. B R U' F2 D2 L2 B' U D L R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D
12. U2 R2 F D2 B' L2 B' D2 B' L2 B' U' B2 L2 R' U2 R2 U F' D'

It looks like only one of you competed this week. But there's always next time. 

Good luck for this round!!


----------



## Bemis (Jan 31, 2018)

*Round:* 35
*Goal:* Sub-35
*Cube:* Weilong GTS2
*Method:* CFOP

*Average:* 38.415

1. 36.344
2. 37.110
3. 39.186
4. 39.031
5. (30.341)
6. 36.312
7. 37.874
8. 40.094
9. 41.453
10. 37.665
11. (42.027)
12. 39.080

My first comp. Really motivating and really fun.


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Feb 4, 2018)

Round 35
Sub 35

1. 32.665
2. (23.004) (wow! smooth F2L, CPLL skip)
3. 32.524
4. 27.713
5. 23.488 (accidental xcross lol) (x2 y R' U' R' F D' R' D2)
6. 27.888
7. 30.836
8. 30.712
9. 30.585
10. 33.389 (yay, used an N perm, still dont know full 1PLL still)
11. 34.276 (how'd I still get sub 35 with inefficient cross?)
12. (34.802) (inefficient F2L, did pair into wrong slot)

= 30.407 !!!
(Also a pure sub-35 ao12)


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 4, 2018)

dnguyen2204 said:


> Round 35
> Sub 35
> 
> 1. 32.665
> ...



@dnguyen2204 Didn't you graduate sub-35 already? Shouldn't you be going to sub-30 0n the other race?


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Feb 4, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> @dnguyen2204 Didn't you graduate sub-35 already? Shouldn't you be going to sub-30 0n the other race?


No, I haven't graduated sub-35 yet. (My previous result was 35.63.) I believe you're confusing me with Lux. 
Also, I'm not sure that I can get sub-30 just yet. (My ao100 and ao50 are both 32s.)


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 4, 2018)

dnguyen2204 said:


> No, I haven't graduated sub-35 yet. (My previous result was 35.63.) I believe you're confusing me with Lux.
> Also, I'm not sure that I can get sub-30 just yet. (My ao100 and ao50 are both 32s.)



Ok...Yes I did get confused. I thought you were "*[3/3]", *but you were still *"[2/3]" *last week. Thanks!


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 4, 2018)

*Round 35 Results:*
@Bemis 38.41
@dnguyen2204 30.40 *[1/3]

Round 36: (ENDS - January February 11)
*
1. B' U F2 B' R D' R B' L' F2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 F2
2. F2 R2 U F2 D' U2 L2 F2 R2 F D2 B' F' R' D' B' L2 D F
3. L2 B F D2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L' B R2 U' F' D' U L' U' F
4. R U2 F2 L' B2 U2 B' D' L' U D2 R2 F B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B D2
5. L2 B2 R2 F R2 D2 U2 B' R2 D2 B2 D L R' U2 F' D U2 F2 L2 B'
6. R2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 L D F L2 B' D2 L B' L F
7. U' B2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 D B2 F D2 U F2 U2 F' U' L2 D'
8. R U B2 L2 U2 R F' B' U2 F2 L D2 F2 R B2 L' F2 R' B2 U
9. L' U R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U B' R2 U' F' D' R2 U R2
10. D' B U2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 U2 F L' F R U B' L D' L' D F
11. B2 F2 R' D2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 B2 L2 B D2 L F' D' F2 U' B2 L' D'
12. L2 U B' U D2 R D R' F' D L U2 F2 L F2 L U2 L B2 D2

@Bemis Welcome and thanks for joining! 

Good luck!


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Feb 4, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Ok...Yes I did get confused. I thought you were "*[3/3]", *but you were still *"[2/3]" *last week. Thanks!


Actually, I looked through the thread history, and it seems like I graduated from sub-*40 *last week. (Round 34)
Round 32 = *[1/3]* 31.47
Round 33 = *[2/3] *35.03
Round 34 = *[3/3]* 35.63

So, this week (Round 35) should actually be *[1/3]* 30.40 for sub-*35.*


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 6, 2018)

dnguyen2204 said:


> Actually, I looked through the thread history, and it seems like I graduated from sub-*40 *last week. (Round 34)
> Round 32 = *[1/3]* 31.47
> Round 33 = *[2/3] *35.03
> Round 34 = *[3/3]* 35.63
> ...



Ok..Thanks for the info. Fixed


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 9, 2018)

*Round 36*
Cube: MF3RS2
Race to: Sub 35
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: *34.62 *[1/3]*!!  Yes! I made it sub-35!!

1. 37.11 
2. 30.14 
3. 28.20 
4. 35.02 
5. (27.31) 
6. (43.30) 
7. 30.33 
8. 35.64 
9. 36.97 
10. 37.60 
11. 36.75 
12. 38.41 

I guess I am improving!!!


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Feb 9, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> *Round 36*
> Cube: MF3RS2
> Race to: Sub 35
> Method: CFOP
> ...


Nice! Have you been practicing anything specific lately, or is this just random improvement? Also, are you CN, and do you know full PLL?


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 9, 2018)

dnguyen2204 said:


> Nice! Have you been practicing anything specific lately, or is this just random improvement? Also, are you CN, and do you know full PLL?



A lot of 3x3 and pyra. I think it is partly random improvement though. No.I am not CN. Yes full PLL I think.


----------



## Bemis (Feb 9, 2018)

*Round 36*
Cube: WeiLong GTS2 with Magnets
Race to: Sub 35
Method: CFOP

*Ao12:* 33.79 *[1/3]*

1. (40.75)
2. 32.66
3. 28.20
4. 34.48
5. 32.42
6. (25.15)
7. 32.59
8. 37.46
9. 35.97
10. 36.07
11. 38.29
12. 29.77

I'm all over the place! Haha.


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Feb 10, 2018)

Round 36
Race to sub-35
CFOP DCN 3.8LLL
Thunderclap

1. 28.843
2. 27.967
3. 33.926 (long 3s pause on last pair)
4. 34.486 (terribly inefficient last pair)
5. (20.270) (CPLL skip, nice F2L, PB from 21.07!)
6. 29.783
7. 25.171
8. 31.689
9. 24.448
10. 35.869 (dang it, wanted a pure sub35 ao12)
11. (46.671) (ok, that was just horrible, did cross wrong, all my pairs were ineffiecient)
12. 28.459

= 30.064 *[2/3]* (Wow, so close to sub-30 for the second week in a row)


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 12, 2018)

Next round up today!!


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Feb 13, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Next round up today!!


Can't wait to graduate sub-35 this round! (Hey, that rhymed!)


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 13, 2018)

*Round 36 Results:*
@FireCuber 34.62 *[1/3]*
@Bemis 33.79 *[1/3]*
@dnguyen2204 30.06 *[2/3]

Round 37: (ENDS - February 18)
*
1. B2 L2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U F2 U2 F' L' B' R' D' B' R U' L F2 R 
2. F' U F R' B2 U2 F2 B' R' D F2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D' F2 U F2 
3. R U L U2 B' R D' F B D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 D2 B2 U' B2 
4. R D F2 B U2 L B' D2 L F2 R2 U B2 U B2 L2 U' D' R2 D 
5. U B2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 L' U2 L F' U' L U R' F2 D' U F 
6. B L F' U2 L2 D' F D' F R2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 
7. F' D2 B2 R' F2 R D2 B2 F2 L U2 D B2 F R U2 R2 D' R' U2 
8. F D' F2 L B U' R B' D' L' D2 F' D2 F' L2 F' B' D2 F' D2 
9. R' B L B R' L2 B2 D' U2 F' B2 R2 B' U2 D2 R2 U2 F 
10. U F2 L2 R2 B' R2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L' R' U B U2 L2 B L' F' 
11. D2 F D B R' L' B D' R U2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 F R2 
12. L' B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D L R' U R2 B D' L F2 U 

We all got under 35 seconds this week!!  

Good luck to all!!


----------



## Merp (Feb 14, 2018)

Round 37
Race to sub-35
CFOP
Gan Air SM


1. (20.080)
2. 32.510
3. 33.020
4. 26.520
5. (43.600)
6. 32.440
7. 41.040
8. 27.760
9. 35.300
10. 30.580
11. 28.090
12. 29.650

= 31.691
[1/3]


----------



## Bemis (Feb 16, 2018)

*Round 37*
Cube: MF3RS2 w/Magnets
Race to: Sub 35
Method: CFOP

*Ao12*: 33.42 *[2/3]*

Time List:
1. 35.47
2. (36.30)
3. 35.77
4. 36.25
5. 33.49
6. 33.29
7. 33.09
8. 30.97
9. 35.60
10. (27.60)
11. 28.77
12. 31.55

Not a huge improvement, but a step in the right direction!


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Feb 17, 2018)

Round 37
CFOP 3.2LLL (just need to get G perms down)

1. 27.012
2. 31.139
3. (35.609) (ugh)
4. 28.274
5. 25.672
6. 30.028 (wrong PLL)
7. 26.254
8. 27.389
9. 26.272
10. (24.961)
11. 34.613 (bad F2L)
12. 29.416

= *28.606!!! *On my way to sub 30! I just need the G perms and more consistent times.


----------



## -Joseph (Feb 17, 2018)

*Round 37*
Cube: Yuxin Little Magic
Race to: Sub 40
Method: Roux

*AO12*: 37.77 *[1/3]*

1. 42.19 
2. 34.31 
3. 46.43 (missed a U2 at the beginning of CMLL)
4. (47.74) (Wrong CMLL) 
5. 41.58
6. (29.76)
7. 35.66
8. 32.77
9. 39.29
10. 35.54 
11. 34.53
12. 35.36 

I had been averaging mid 40s with my dry thunderclap2 before getting the little magic.


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 18, 2018)

Next round up today or tomorrow.


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 20, 2018)

*Round 37 Results:*
@Prem The Cuber 31.69 *[1/3]*
@Bemis 33.42 *[2/3]*
@dnguyen2204 28.60 *[3/3]*
@-Joseph 37.77 *[1/3]

Round 38: (ENDS - February 25th)
*
1. B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 R F D B' F2 R' F' L2 U' F2
2. L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U L' B D B' U F D L U2 B'
3. R B L2 U' R' D L B U' F' L' U2 R U2 L' F2 R2 B2 R' U2 R2
4. F' R2 L U' L2 D2 F' D B' U B2 R L2 F2 L' B2 D2 L' F2 U2 R
5. B2 U2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' R2 B U2 F R' U' B' D2 B' L R
6. D2 R2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F R2 D B L' F R'
7. U F2 L D2 U2 F2 R F2 L B2 R F2 B L U L' U F' D F' R2
8. D2 R' U2 L B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L' U' B' D2 B' F U R' D F2
9. F2 D R' U2 F' R D R2 B D B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 D L2 U L2
10. U F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F D2 R2 L' B F L U B' R' D' L'
11. U2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 D R2 D2 U' R' U' R2 U' B U' F2 R' B
12. R' U' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R' U' L' B' U' F2 R2 B2 R

@dnguyen2204 Congratulations for graduating sub-35! Have fun at " Race to Sub 30"!! 

@Prem The Cuber and @-Joseph Welcome and thanks for competing! 

Also, I couldn't compete this week because I have been really tired and had to get this weeks results out. But I will next week 

Good luck for all!!


----------



## Merp (Feb 21, 2018)

Round 38
Race to Sub-35
CFOP
Gan Air SM
Ao12: 27.563

Time list:
25.91, 26.81, 32.48, (37.14), 27.78, 25.30, 31.90, (24.17), 25.86, 24.69, 28.11, 26.79

[2/3]
Woah! PB Ao12! I feel like those scrambles are easy or I have improved much.
Thanks @FireCuber btw


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 25, 2018)

Next round will be up today!


----------



## Bemis (Feb 25, 2018)

*Round 38*
Cube: Valk 3 with Magnets
Race to: Sub 35
Method: CFOP

*Ao12:* 31.93
1. 29.57
2. 35.75
3. (39.44)
4. 28.99
5. (27.47)
6. 32.90
7. 30.10
8. 31.68
9. 35.23
10. 28.70
11. 31.19
12. 35.21

Hopefully got this in time. Cutting it close. haha


----------



## -Joseph (Feb 25, 2018)

*Round 38*

Race to: Sub 40

*AO12*: 37.51 *[2/3]*


1. (44.71)
2. 41.01
3. 46.32 
4. 38.15 
5. 35.85
6. 36.86 
7. 33.43 
8. (32.64) 
9. 40.70
10. 33.72 
11. 35.61 
12. 35.05


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 26, 2018)

*Round 37 Results:*
@Prem The Cuber 27.56 *[2/3]*
@Bemis 31.93 *[3/3]*
@-Joseph 37.51 *[2/3]

Round 38: (ENDS - March 4th)*

1. L2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' U R2 L' B L U L' B2 U L R U2
2. D2 L U2 L2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R F' L' D2 U B2 F2 L' B R2
3. R D2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 L2 B' R2 F L U' L2 B2 D2 B' R2 D2 R'
4. L2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 F U2 B L' B' R2 D' U L F' U L R
5. L B L2 D' B' L' D F' L U' R' U2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 R F2 U2
6. L2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F R B' F D' B' D' R B U' F2
7. L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 U' L' U B U' R2 U R' D2 U2 F
8. R' D2 L2 R2 B L2 B D2 B2 F D2 F' L U F L' R B2 D R B'
9. R L' F' B' L F D B2 L F2 R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D'
10. F2 L2 B2 L B2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 R D' B L' R2 D L' D2 F' L
11. R2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' U R2 U2 R B' R2 D' F2 U F' L' B D2
12. R' U2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 L D' B' R F2 L' R' U2 B

Congratulations to @Bemis for graduating!  Are you going to be moving on to the "Race to sub-30" one next?

Thanks everyone for competing!

Good luck!


----------



## Merp (Feb 26, 2018)

Round 39
Race to sub-35
CFOP
Gan Air SM

Ao12: 31.316 (Pretty bad this time)

Time list: 
33.60, 27.64, 30.89, 33.21, (44.35), (27.04), 29.38, 32.78, 32.34, 32.99, 30.28, 30.05

[3/3]
I finally graduated. Can I go to race to sub-30 without waiting for next week?


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 26, 2018)

Prem The Cuber said:


> Round 39
> Race to sub-35
> CFOP
> Gan Air SM
> ...



Sure, you can go to it as long as you graduated  (which I know you did). Good job!


----------



## Merp (Feb 27, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Sure, you can go to it as long as you graduated  (which I know you did). Good job!


Oh thanks!!!


----------



## Bemis (Feb 27, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> *Round 37 Results:*
> 
> Congratulations to @Bemis for graduating!  Are you going to be moving on to the "Race to sub-30" one next?



I am surprised at how quickly this went. I guess practice does pay. Yes, I'll be heading to the sub-30. I may be there awhile.  Thanks so much for putting this one on. I've had a blast!


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 27, 2018)

Bemis said:


> I am surprised at how quickly this went. I guess practice does pay. Yes, I'll be heading to the sub-30. I may be there awhile.  Thanks so much for putting this one on. I've had a blast!



Np  I am glad you enjoyed this race and I hope to be joining you soon at sub-30.

BTW: To everyone else. When I graduate this race, don't think I am ending it, because I am NOT ending this one.


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Feb 27, 2018)

Bemis said:


> I am surprised at how quickly this went. I guess practice does pay. Yes, I'll be heading to the sub-30. I may be there awhile.  Thanks so much for putting this one on. I've had a blast!


Lol yeah, sub 30 seems like it will take a while longer than anything before that.


----------



## -Joseph (Mar 2, 2018)

*Round 39*

Race to: Sub 40

*AO12*: 33.92 *[3/3] *



1. 34.66
2. 31.54
3. 37.11
4. 32.62' 
5. 40.07 
6. 33.54 
7. (48.64) Forgot CMLL
8. (24.91)
9. 34.06 
10. 32.72
11. 34.33
12. 28.50


----------



## Ayush rajotia (Mar 3, 2018)

What is meant by 3/3
It is my first time plz give instructions how to take part in this

My timing is sub 30


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 3, 2018)

Ayush rajotia said:


> What is meant by 3/3
> It is my first time plz give instructions how to take part in this
> 
> My timing is sub 30



Ok, so this is how it works. First you pick what you want your goal to be, the choses are from sub 35, sub 40, sub 45, and so on. Also, it can be anything between those numbers. 3/3 means how many successes you got under your goal. So if this is your first time competing and you make it under your goal, then you would put "[1/3]" next to your average. For your second week if you make it under your goal then you would put "[2/3]" and so on until you get under your goal 3 times IN A ROW. And after that you would graduate from what ever your goal was.

Hope this helps! 

What do you average?


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 4, 2018)

Next round up today guys!


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 5, 2018)

*Round 37 Results:*
@Prem The Cuber 31.31 *[3/3]*
@-Joseph 33.92 *[3/3]

Round 38: (ENDS - March 11th)
*
1. U R2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 B' F2 L2 B U2 R F L D2 B F2 U' B'
2. F' R2 B U2 B R2 B' R2 F L2 B R U' R D' F D L' D U F
3. R2 D2 U2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 B F2 L' F D U' L2 U2 L' B R B
4. L B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B L U R F U2 L2 D2
5. B2 U R2 U F2 D F2 U F2 D2 R2 B' D' L2 F2 U B F' R D2 F
6. F B2 R U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L F2 L' U2 B D' F2 U B' F' U R' D'
7. D L2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 L' F' L2 B U2 F2 U' L F R'
8. B2 F2 D L2 D B2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 F' R U L D R F2 L' D2 B2
9. D2 B' L2 B2 F U2 B L2 R2 B U F' R' B' L2 B' R2 U L' B
10. U2 B2 U D' F D2 L' F2 B R' F2 U F2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2
11. U2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B U2 F' R' F2 U' L B' R' U'
12. B2 D2 B' U B2 R' F' R' D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 D F2 U' B2 F

Great job to @Prem The Cuber and @-Joseph for graduating sub-35!!  I really hope you have fun at the Sub-30 race and I also hope to be joining you there soon!!

Good luck to anyone who is going to start competing!


----------



## Aprylart (Mar 8, 2018)

*My first round of competition. 

Round 38*
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Race to sub 1:00
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 1:02.08 [0/3]*

1. 59.83
2. 1:04.85
3. 1:01.44
4. 1:03.34
5. 55.18
6. 52.92
7. 1:09.51
8. 1:09.88
9. 1:03.06
10. (1:12.90)
11. (50.46)
12. 1:00.77


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 12, 2018)

Next round up TODAY!


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 13, 2018)

*Round 38 Results:*
@Aprylart 1:02.08
*
Round 39: (ENDS - March 18th)*

1. R2 D R2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 R D F' L2 D' L' D2 U L2 B 
2. L' U2 L' B2 L' D2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 U L' B' F R' U2 F' D F' R' 
3. B2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' F' R D B U' B F' L' B2 R B2 
4. F2 U B2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 U B' U2 R B' U B2 R2 F' D' U' L 
5. R2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U R' D2 L F R' U L' U B' 
6. B D L2 F2 D R2 U B2 D2 F2 D R D B F' L2 D B' R2 F2 
7. B' U2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 B L U L F' U' B R B' D2 B' 
8. D' F2 D' U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 F' L' U F' R' D' L' B' F' L2 
9. F U2 F' L2 B D2 B' U2 B L2 B L R' D' F U2 L' B' R' B F2 
10. B' R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 D B2 R2 B' D' R' B' U B' L2 B U' 
11. D2 B D2 U2 R2 F L2 B U2 F2 L2 R U2 L' B' L2 U2 F' D' L2 
12. D' L B2 D2 U2 R B2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 D' B' U2 L2 F R U' B' F' 

Welcome and thank you @Aprylart for competing!! 

Good luck to all!


----------



## Aprylart (Mar 14, 2018)

*I did it! I've made some big improvements with my F2L the last few days!

Round 39*
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Race to sub 1:00
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 56.68 [1/3]*

1. 1:00.86
2. 58.08
3. (1:13.61)
4. 38.72
5. 57.18
6. 59.65
7. 1:03.13
8. (35.98)
9. 49.78
10. 1:08.28
11. 43.01
12. 1:08.13


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Mar 14, 2018)

Aprylart said:


> *I did it! I've made some big improvements with my F2L the last few days!
> 
> Round 39*
> Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
> ...


Nice 35.98, was it a skip?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 14, 2018)

Aprylart said:


> *I did it! I've made some big improvements with my F2L the last few days!
> 
> Round 39*
> Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
> ...



Good Work!


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 14, 2018)

Aprylart said:


> *I did it! I've made some big improvements with my F2L the last few days!
> 
> Round 39*
> Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
> ...



Awesome job! Thats a great single too!


----------



## Aprylart (Mar 18, 2018)

dnguyen2204 said:


> Nice 35.98, was it a skip?


Yes, I believe so.


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 18, 2018)

Next round up today!!


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 18, 2018)

*Round 39 Results:*
@Aprylart 56.68 *[1/3]*
*
Round 40: (ENDS - March 25th)*

1. F' L2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 L F2 L2 D' B2 D' R B R2 
2. R D' R U D2 L' F R D L2 F U2 F' R2 U2 L2 B L2 D2 B' 
3. R B' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U B D2 R' F' U L R2 U 
4. D' L2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 L R2 D2 L' F' R' F L2 F' D' U2 R' 
5. F' L' B' L2 D' L F D2 B R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 B2 L2 
6. D' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 U L2 F' R' U R' D R2 B' U F U2 
7. R U2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 R D' B R' B2 D2 B' R B R2 B 
8. D' R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 B U' B L2 U B' L R D2 R2 
9. L' D L D B2 R2 F R' D2 R2 F U2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 F' L 
10. L2 U2 B' U2 B D2 F2 R2 F D2 F2 U R2 U L2 B L2 U' L B' F 
11. B2 U2 L' R2 F2 R B2 D2 R2 B2 F' R' D' L' U' F' D2 L D2 F' 
12. B R' L F D' R F' U2 R F2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 R2 B 

Thank you @Aprylart for competing and great job getting sub-1:00!

Good luck to all!


----------



## Aprylart (Mar 23, 2018)

Not my best times, but not so bad considering how tired I was.

*Round 40*
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Race to sub 1:00
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 59.67 [2/3]*

1. 50.59
2. 1:01.94
3. (47.25)
4. 1:01.12
5. (1:31.16)
6. 53.31
7. 50.93
8. 58.07
9. 1:05.92
10. 1:06.08
11. 1:01.28
12. 1:07.51

* Edited to add: I am hoping for much better things next round. I did 12 solves in the morning when my mind was fresh and my F2L was vastly better. My Ao12 was 47.89! After I pass the 1 minute comp I'll make my next goal sub 45 or 50.


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 25, 2018)

Just a quick side note. I was thinking of changing the ending time to Monday instead of Sunday. I am always busy Sunday, forget, and end up posting the results on Monday. 

Do you guys think this is a good idea?


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 26, 2018)

Next round up today!!


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 28, 2018)

*Round 40 Results:*
@Aprylart 59.67 *[2/3]*
*
Round 41: (ENDS - April 2nd)*

1. F2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 B F' L2 U2 F' R' U' B R' F L' F' L2 F2 
2. D2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 F D2 L2 U L' U' F2 D L F' L' B U' 
3. L R2 D L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U F' L' U2 F D2 U2 F' L' 
4. F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 L F2 L2 R' B' U' L U' R' D B D2 F 
5. R' F2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 B L2 D2 L2 U F' U2 R F2 U' F' D' R 
6. R2 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 B U2 B D2 L2 R' F L U F L' D' B F2 U' 
7. B U2 B R2 B' F2 R2 F' L2 F' D' U L D2 U B' D2 L2 U' 
8. U2 F D' R' D L2 D F' U R2 F' L2 B L2 F2 U2 F D2 F U2 
9. R' D' B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' U' B R F' L B' U2 L' U2 B 
10. R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L D2 R' F2 L2 B2 F' U' F2 D R' B' U' F' D2 
11. D F2 D B2 D2 F2 U R2 U F2 R2 B' D' B L' B2 U' B2 D' B D2 
12. B R2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 D2 R' D' U2 R F' D B2 R' F D2 

A little late this week.

Thanks for competing!


----------



## Aprylart (Mar 31, 2018)

*Round 41*
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Race to sub 1:00
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 50.96 [3/3]*

1. 49.99
2. (34.43)
3. 43.28
4. 56.84
5. 42.19
6. 52.32
7. 59.41
8. 49.42
9. (1:07.30)
10. 49.42
11. 58.68
12. 48.02

I think I'll go for sub 50 the next round.


----------



## Aprylart (Mar 31, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Just a quick side note. I was thinking of changing the ending time to Monday instead of Sunday. I am always busy Sunday, forget, and end up posting the results on Monday.
> 
> Do you guys think this is a good idea?


Fine with me!


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 3, 2018)

*Round 41 Results:*
@Aprylart 50.96 *[3/3]

Round 42: (ENDS - April 9th)*

1. L2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 B D' U2 F D U2 F L' R' F' D'
2. R2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 D U' L' D' F' R2 U2 R' B' R U' R'
3. D2 R2 D2 B2 F D2 F U2 D' L R2 U2 R2 B R' D U' F2
4. F D' F L' F B D F U F2 U2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 R' F2 R'
5. L F R2 U' R2 B2 U2 D B U' D2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D' L2
6. D B2 R' B U2 F L U' R F R2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 B
7. L U' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F L R' F R U2 R2 D2 U
8. U' L2 F' B2 L U F D2 L' B' R U2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 L U2 B2 R
9. B2 U2 L2 B R2 U2 F U2 B' F' L2 D R D2 L' D B2 R U' R'
10. B2 D F' L D' F' U2 R L' U2 R2 F2 R2 B' R2 B R2 U2
11. R U' D2 B' L F2 B' D2 L F2 D' R2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 B2
12. B2 D2 F' R2 B F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' D R2 D' R' D' F2 U' F' R

@Aprylart Congratulations for graduating sub-1:00!!  So are you going to move on to sub-55 or sub-50 next?

Good luck!

Edit: I just saw that on your last post @Aprylart that you said you are going for sub-50 next, so never mind on my question.


----------



## Aprylart (Apr 7, 2018)

*Round 42*
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Race to sub-50
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 48.96 [1/3]*

1. (34.78)
2. (1:05.91)
3. 45.12
4. 1:05.61
5. 40.11
6. 1:00.35
7. 59.10
8. 43.61
9. 37.68
10. 49.70
11. 45.92
12. 42.41

I messed up on a few solves, so there's definitely room for improvement.


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 7, 2018)

Aprylart said:


> *Round 42*
> Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
> Race to sub-50
> Method: CFOP
> ...



Still got sub-50 though! Great job!


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 9, 2018)

Next round up today!!


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 10, 2018)

*Round 42 Results:*
@Aprylart 48.96 *[1/3]

Round 43: (ENDS - April 16th)*

1. L2 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 F L2 B' R2 F' U' R' F D2 R F' R' B D' U' 
2. U2 F2 L2 D2 R F2 D2 U2 L' U2 L F' R2 B L' U R2 B' D B' 
3. R' U2 F D R2 B' U' D' L' D R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 D' F2 U2 F2 R 
4. R D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' B L2 U' F L2 B2 L D2 
5. F' D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F R2 F' L2 U2 L' U2 F' L2 B' F2 D' L' D2 R' 
6. D2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' R' U B2 D' R' D2 B L B' 
7. D F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U' R' D' L R D' R2 F R B2 F2 
8. D2 L2 R F2 R D2 L B2 D2 L U F R' F2 L D U B' D2 B2 
9. B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 F' L2 F' U2 R F D' U L' B2 D L' U2 
10. U R D B' R U2 D' L' U L2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U B2 L' 
11. R D L B R F' L' F R' U2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' B2 U2 R2 B' 
12. R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' B R2 F2 U2 R B2 U2 L2 F' R 

In a bit of a rush this week.

But still, good luck to all!!!


----------



## Aprylart (Apr 16, 2018)

*Round 43*
Cube: $3 "Puzzle cube" from 5 Below (see profile pic)
Race to sub-50
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 46.35 [2/3]*

1. (58.52)
2. 56.68
3. 45.09
4. 43.55
5. 42.06
6. 50.98
7. (34.47)
8. 44.92
9. 56.05
10. 47.66
11. 39.76
12. 36.73

I let a guest play with my Thunderclap yesterday, and can't find where she put it. I hope she didn't take it. It took some practice to get a feel for my other ($3 cheap) cube. I thought I might not even participate this round, but I got some good times in the end.


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 16, 2018)

*Round 43 Results:*
@Aprylart 46.35 *[2/3]

Round 44: (ENDS - April 23rd)*

1. D2 F2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 R' D2 L U2 F' D R B' L2 D' R B' D L'
2. F U' F2 L2 B2 U R2 D U F U' F' L2 R F' L B R2
3. B2 D L2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D2 L' D2 B' D U B2 R' D2 L2 B2
4. U2 B F L2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 D2 F2 D' L U2 R B2 L D' U' F L
5. B L2 U2 F' R2 B L2 B D2 B2 F' U' R' D2 L' D2 U R B D F2
6. L F2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F L2 R' B2 D' U' F D2 B2 U2 R
7. B2 U R U' L' D F' B2 L' B2 U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 B2 L
8. B2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 F2 R U B2 R D2 B' L B D F2
9. D F2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' B2 R D' B' F' U' B R B2 F' L'
10. D L2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 L U' F2 L' R2 D' B' D B2 F'
11. U F2 B2 R2 B' L D F B' L2 D R2 B2 U' D' L2 U' B2 D2 B2
12. L' F R D L2 U R2 D L D2 R2 U2 R' D2 R D2 R' U2 L B'

@Aprylart that is a funny story!  I really hope that you get your Thunderclap cube back though!!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Aprylart (Apr 22, 2018)

*Round 44*
Cube: $3 "Puzzle cube" from 5 Below (see profile pic)
Race to sub-50
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 48.93 [3/3]*

1. 1:04.49
2. 42.13
3. 1:00.88
4. 44.42
5. 45.63
6. 41.45
7. 47.57
8. (41.34)
9. 48.99
10. 46.77
11. 47.02
12. (1:09.82)

My Thunderclap has not reappeared. I'm really missing it, but using this experience to slow down and focus on F2L. I also need to work on consistency in my last two layers. I messed up an algorithm with my last solve. Still, I met my goal of sub-50. I think I will make my next goal sub-45, knowing that it may take me a while.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 23, 2018)

Aprylart said:


> *Round 44*
> Cube: $3 "Puzzle cube" from 5 Below (see profile pic)
> Race to sub-50
> Method: CFOP
> ...



F2L is very important (if you choose to continue with CFOP, which is up to you). Good to see your missing cube used for benefit. I love your signature too!


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 23, 2018)

Next round up TODAY!


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 24, 2018)

*Round 44 Results:*
@Aprylart 48.93 *[3/3]

Round 45: (ENDS - April 30th)*

1. L' B' D2 B' L2 R2 U2 F D2 F R2 L' U B' D' F' R' B2 D' U2 
2. U D B D' F' U2 D' L' F2 D B2 L2 F L2 F U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L2 
3. F' L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F D2 B L2 F2 R' U2 B L2 F2 U' L B' F2 
4. F2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 D R2 F' U2 R' B F' D' L' R U B 
5. R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U F' D L U B2 F' R2 U L2 R2 
6. D2 L2 B2 U L2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' B L2 B2 D R' U2 F2 U' L' 
7. F2 U' D2 B U R D L F' R2 B R2 F' R2 B2 U2 D2 R2 B' D' 
8. F' B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U B2 F2 U L B2 R' D U L' D2 R F' 
9. D2 B' L2 R2 F U2 B U2 R2 F2 U' B' R2 B' R' D R2 F L' 
10. R2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 R' D' L B2 U B2 F' L' R' U' 
11. L2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 D L' F' D2 U2 R D' L2 B' F D' 
12. B2 U' L2 U L2 R2 U' L2 U F2 D R' U2 B' U2 L B D2 U F D' 

Congratulations to @Aprylart for graduating sub-50!! Good luck on sub-45!

Have fun!


----------



## Aprylart (Apr 30, 2018)

*Round 45*
Cube: $3 "Puzzle cube" from 5 Below (see profile pic)
Race to sub-45
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 44.72 [1/3]*

1. 47.22
2. 36.58
3. 45.25
4. 49.01
5. (1:16.93)
6. 41.26
7. 41.41
8. 44.24
9. (32.93)
10. 42.57
11. 43.03
12. 56.60

So I put no pressure on myself, and I actually got sub-45! I have not found my Thunderclap, but I have a new speed cube coming in the mail today. This time I'm trying out a MF3RS2.


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 30, 2018)

Aprylart said:


> *Round 45*
> Cube: $3 "Puzzle cube" from 5 Below (see profile pic)
> Race to sub-45
> Method: CFOP
> ...



Nice average!

Yeah, the MF3RS2 _is_ a awesome cube!! You made a good choice on that one  Once it comes it would be great if you could tell me how you like it.


----------



## FireCuber (May 2, 2018)

*Round 45 Results:*
@Aprylart 44.72 *[1/3]

Round 46: (ENDS - May 7th)*

1. D L2 F2 U' F2 U L2 R2 F2 U B2 F R D2 U R D' R' F2 R U2
2. L U L2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U F2 R' D F L' B' D R U'
3. U L2 F' B R F U' B2 R U2 L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U
4. F2 D' B2 R2 D2 U L2 U L2 B2 R F' U B' L F' D F' U' L
5. F' R2 B' U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B U2 R D' F' L' F2 R2 D B' U' R
6. B' U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 U R2 U' B2 L' F' D B' D' L' U2 L2 D2
7. L U2 R2 D2 L2 B F2 U2 R2 B L2 B' D B' R' F2 R2 U F L' U2
8. L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U' B R' D' B2 R' U2 R D L'
9. U' F' L2 B2 L' U2 R U F R2 U R2 U' R2 U D2
10. L' B R2 L' B' D' R' F' L2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 B2 R2
11. B' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D' F L' U' B2 F2 L2 B' R' B2
12. B U2 L2 D2 F D2 B U2 L2 D F' L' U2 L' B L D2 U F2

Sorry, I forgot again  In the future if I don't post the results by Monday night then please let me know, I don't like being late.

Good luck at @Aprylart on Sub-45!!


----------



## FireCuber (May 7, 2018)

Next round up tonight!


----------



## Aprylart (May 7, 2018)

*Round 46*
Cube: JiaoShi MF3RS
Race to sub-45
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 41.69 [2/3]*

1. 45.59
2. 41.03
3. 49.03
4. 37.89
5. 34.71
6. 46.01
7. 34.18
8. 42.18
9. 37.72
10. (34.08)
11. 48.58
12. (1:13.94)

So I got a MF3RS, not a MF3RS2. It was on sale, so I went for it. With my speeds, I think it will serve me well. I haven't done many solves on it, so I'm still getting used to it. My times are still improving! I even got 3 solves that were sub-35!


----------



## FireCuber (May 8, 2018)

*Round 46 Results:*
@Aprylart 41.69 *[2/3]

Round 47: (ENDS - May 14th)*

1. B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U R2 D F2 L2 F R B2 L' B F' L' D' F2 U 
2. B F D2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 R2 U' L' D2 R U2 R' F R2 U' 
3. D R2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U R2 F' U' B2 L R2 U' B' U L' D' 
4. B2 U R U L' U2 R2 D2 F L2 U R2 L2 U L2 U2 D' R2 U2 D' R 
5. D' L2 D U2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L' F U F2 L' B' R' B' F' D 
6. U L' D L F' R L' D' L2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R 
7. R U2 F' B U2 R U2 B U' L' D2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U D R2 B2 
8. F R2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D U F U F D' F' L' B2 L' D2 
9. B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 R' D' L' R2 F2 D B' F 
10. B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L F' D2 L U' B' L F L' D2 
11. F U2 B R2 B2 D2 F R2 B U2 F D' F' R' D2 U' B' R' D' F 
12. L2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' L2 B' R U' B' R' F R D' L2 R' 

Wow, awesome job @Aprylart!! You are really getting fast! 

Good luck!


----------



## Aprylart (May 14, 2018)

*Round 47*
Cube: JiaoShi MF3RS
Race to sub-45
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 47.03 [2/3]*

1. 46.86
2. 45.09
3. (36.74)
4. 45.32
5. 50.01
6. (53.15)
7. 48.98
8. 52.22
9. 42.96
10. 46.64
11.42.93
12. 49.27

I didn't make it this week.  I'll just blame it on the rain and a cube that kept locking up. Still, I feel like I'm making progress.  The scrambles weren't so easy this time. Practice, practice, practice!


----------



## Claudio Garanzini (May 15, 2018)

Hi all!
Claudio here.
Since I'm new in this kind of competitions, I'm starting from scratch.
Racing sub 6 minutes
Cube: Rubics Touch cube
for blind, not the normal touch cube. I specify it because they have the same name but mine is that created for blind people with embossed shapes! 
Method: layer by layer (beginner method);
I'm totally blind, that's why I'll racing in a sub time so high..
Let's try it.
What round have I to start with?
I mean, this is my first round, what are the scrambles to use in this thread?
thanks a lot


----------



## FireCuber (May 15, 2018)

Claudio Garanzini said:


> Hi all!
> Claudio here.
> Since I'm new in this kind of competitions, I'm starting from scratch.
> Racing sub 6 minutes
> ...



Hello @Claudio Garanzini and thanks for joining!

Ok, so this is how it works. First you pick what you want your goal to be, the choses are from sub 35, sub 40, sub 45, and so on. Also, it can be anything between those numbers. 3/3 means how many successes you got under your goal. So if this is your first time competing and you make it under your goal, then you would put "[1/3]" next to your average. For your second week if you make it under your goal then you would put "[2/3]" and so on until you get under your goal 3 times IN A ROW. If you get one average over your goal you go back to "[0/3]. And after that you would graduate from what ever your goal was.

Hope this helps! 

Just a quick side note, but how do you cube when you are blind?


----------



## FireCuber (May 15, 2018)

Claudio Garanzini said:


> 1. 5.20.86
> 2. 5.14.85
> 3. 6.18.45
> 4. 4.21.62



Just so you know you have to do 12 solves. This is week 47 and I will be posting the results today.

The scrambles are under "round 47". If you scroll up a bit you will see them.

So please "edit" you last post and do 8 more solves (and add them). Did you use the scrambles above?


----------



## Claudio Garanzini (May 15, 2018)

Hi all!
Yes I used the scrambles you gave us. 
I saw i have to send you also the ao12, do I? Because then i have to find a good stopwatch ither on pc or on my android phone that can give me this result using your scrambles. 
I'd like to use the timer there is on the page for the competitions but... For a blind it is not so accessible. 
Do you have any suggestions, please? 
Thanks a lot. 
I can simply cube using a Rubics touch cube with embossed shapes on each tile.
You can find more info on this page:
https://www.rubiks.com/store/puzzles/rubiks-touch-cube
Hope this helps.

Claudio!


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 15, 2018)

Claudio Garanzini said:


> Hi all!
> Yes I used the scrambles you gave us.
> I saw i have to send you also the ao12, do I? Because then i have to find a good stopwatch ither on pc or on my android phone that can give me this result using your scrambles.
> I'd like to use the timer there is on the page for the competitions but... For a blind it is not so accessible.
> ...


Hey Claudio, For online timers/stopwatches for timing your solves there are a few good options that most cubers use. The one that I use and really like is called CStimer.net and you can use that timer on your PC and Android phone. The other timers that I know some cubers use are qqtimer.com, and https://cubingtime.com/timer. 
All of these timers will have you total average from what ever amount of solves you do, so if you do a average of 5 or 12 it will have that on the screen. Please let me know if this does not help or if you have any additional questions.
Happy cubing!


----------



## FireCuber (May 15, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Hey Claudio, For online timers/stopwatches for timing your solves there are a few good options that most cubers use. The one that I use and really like is called CStimer.net and you can use that timer on your PC and Android phone. The other timers that I know some cubers use are qqtimer.com, and https://cubingtime.com/timer.
> All of these timers will have you total average from what ever amount of solves you do, so if you do a average of 5 or 12 it will have that on the screen. Please let me know if this does not help or if you have any additional questions.
> Happy cubing!



Thank you for explaining @cubeshepherd!


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 15, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Thank you for explaining @cubeshepherd!


You are welcome.


----------



## FireCuber (May 15, 2018)

Claudio Garanzini said:


> Hi all!
> Yes I used the scrambles you gave us.
> I saw i have to send you also the ao12, do I? Because then i have to find a good stopwatch ither on pc or on my android phone that can give me this result using your scrambles.
> I'd like to use the timer there is on the page for the competitions but... For a blind it is not so accessible.
> ...



Yes, you list your 12 solves and then out your ao12 under that. Does this make since?


----------



## FireCuber (May 15, 2018)

*Round 47 Results:*
@Aprylart 47.03
*
Round 48: (ENDS - May 21st)*

1. B2 L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R F2 D B' D' L U' B2 F U
2. B' R2 B' F' U2 R2 F' R2 F R2 D' F L2 D U2 L' F' R' F R'
3. U' B' R F B2 R' D' U2 L U2 L B2 R F2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D
4. D B2 L2 D2 F L2 D2 F L2 B D2 B R' D L' U' L D F' U2 B
5. U2 B2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 U' B D' L F2 D' B' L' D U B2
6. R2 B U2 L D2 L' D R' U R2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 L'
7. U F2 R F' B U F U' L D2 F2 B2 L2 D F2 B2 D R2 F2 D B
8. L2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R D2 U L2 B R' D' R' U2 R B U'
9. B U2 F R2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' L B2 D U' F' D' B D2 U'
10. B R F' B2 L2 D2 B U B R L' B2 R' D2 B2 R B2 R' B2 R'
11. L2 B L2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 B' U B R' U B2 U2 B2 L R F2
12. D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 R F' U2 F R' U' F2 L R' U

In a bit of a rush this week. Sorry @Aprylart for not getting sub-45, but there is always next time. 

@Claudio Garanzini thanks for joining. 

Good luck!


----------



## Aprylart (May 21, 2018)

*Round 48*
Cube: JiaoShi MF3RS
Race to sub-45
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 42.90 [3/3]*

1. 42.49
2. (32.78)
3. 47.42
4. 41.12
5. 44.46
6. 42.41
7. 49.31
8. 41.17
9. 37.82
10. 39.98
11. 42.79
12. (58.00)

I did some tension adjusting on my cube which helped with the lock-ups. I really messed up on the last solve. It could have been sub-40. I think my next goal will be sub-43. I'm not quite ready for sub-40.


----------



## FireCuber (May 21, 2018)

Next round up today!


----------



## Claudio Garanzini (May 21, 2018)

Hi all, guys! I received my first Mirror Cube today; i was thinking of using it for this kind of races, sometimes. It's a great cube, for a blind person! I have just to understand it but it's a great cube, in my opinion! So, using the scrambles of the rounds in this race, I could learn the cube and, maybe, an other solving method; I'm usign the LBL but there are other faster methods! Let's see!


----------



## FireCuber (May 21, 2018)

Claudio Garanzini said:


> Hi all, guys! I received my first Mirror Cube today; i was thinking of using it for this kind of races, sometimes. It's a great cube, for a blind person! I have just to understand it but it's a great cube, in my opinion! So, using the scrambles of the rounds in this race, I could learn the cube and, maybe, an other solving method; I'm usign the LBL but there are other faster methods! Let's see!



Sound like a great idea!

This week's round ends tonight, so if you want to compete this week you better do your ao12 before it ends.

Have fun!!


----------



## Aprylart (May 22, 2018)

Claudio Garanzini said:


> Hi all, guys! I received my first Mirror Cube today; i was thinking of using it for this kind of races, sometimes. It's a great cube, for a blind person! I have just to understand it but it's a great cube, in my opinion! So, using the scrambles of the rounds in this race, I could learn the cube and, maybe, an other solving method; I'm usign the LBL but there are other faster methods! Let's see!


I hope you figure out the mirror cube soon. It would be great to have another person competing on here with me!


----------



## FireCuber (May 22, 2018)

*Round 48 Results:*
@Aprylart 42.90 *[1/3]

Round 49: (ENDS - May 28th)
*
1. U' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 B2 R' U2 B' U L' B2 R B U' F
2. U R' B2 L2 F2 U2 R B2 R' U2 B2 R' U' B' F2 L' U F' D L2 U2
3. R' D' F2 D2 L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' L U2 B U' F R2 F R' B'
4. U' F2 R F2 L2 B' U D R' U B2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U F2
5. U' R2 F R2 F D2 L2 F L2 F U2 R2 L' F U B D B2 R D'
6. B2 R' B2 L' U2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 R F' U2 R2 F2 D2 F U' R F2 U2
7. D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 B' R D F U2 L F2 D2 B2 F'
8. L2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D R2 B2 D' L' R2 D R' F' R U' R' B2
9. L2 F2 D2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 U2 L2 B' L' U' R' U B L D' U2 B'
10. U F2 U2 F R2 F' B2 R' U' B2 D2 R2 L' D2 F2 B2 R D2 F2 U2
11. R D' F U2 B' R' L D F2 B2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 L' F
12. B2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 L R2 F2 L D L2 D' L U R F R' B' F2

@Aprylart Just so you know, you didn't graduate this week for sub-45. Remember last week, you jut didn't make it and you got 47.03 and didn't make under your sub sub-45 goal. You have to get under your goal three times in a _*row*_ to graduate. So I am sorry you have to go back to "*[0/3]*".  But since you got under your goal this week you are now at "*[1/3]*".

I really hope you graduate soon from sub-45!!! 

Good luck!


----------



## Aprylart (May 23, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> @Aprylart Just so you know, you didn't graduate this week for sub-45. Remember last week, you jut didn't make it and you got 47.03 and didn't make under your sub sub-45 goal. You have to get under your goal three times in a _*row*_ to graduate.


Oops! It's been a while since I read the directions. I didn't realize it had to be 3 in a row.


----------



## FireCuber (May 23, 2018)

Aprylart said:


> Oops! It's been a while since I read the directions. I didn't realize it had to be 3 in a row.



Thats ok, everyone makes mistakes once in a while


----------



## Aprylart (May 29, 2018)

*Round 49*
Cube: JiaoShi MF3RS
Race to sub-45
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 42.14 [2/3]*

1. 40.05
2. 45.32
3. 44.51
4. 42.99
5. (53.27)
6. 40.47
7. 38.00
8. 38.49
9. 46.86
10. 43.81
11. (37.40)
12. 40.89

One more week. I can do this!


----------



## FireCuber (May 29, 2018)

*Round 49 Results:*
@Aprylart 42.14 *[2/3]

Round 50: (ENDS - June 4th)*

1. D' L U2 L2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 R D2 R' F' U' R2 B L' U' B2 D' L 
2. B2 R D2 F' L F U2 D' B' D2 L2 U' F2 U' D2 B2 U' B2 
3. U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U R' B R' F L' U F D' B2 F' 
4. D B2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 U' B' L D F U' F2 L' F U R' 
5. D L2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 B F2 R B2 D L2 F D R' U2 
6. L2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 F R2 F' L2 F2 D' R B D2 L2 F2 R' B U B' 
7. R2 B2 D F2 D R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 F' U2 L' D B2 F' L2 B L2 U' 
8. D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 F' D2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 U F' L' R2 U' 
9. U B R2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 B' D R F' L' D B' U' R' D2 
10. U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' R2 B2 F D L2 R U R' B L R2 U2 
11. R B' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 D L F2 R2 B2 R' B' U2 
12. B2 L D2 L' U2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 R U' L' F' D B L2 D2 R B2 

@Aprylart Keep up the great work!! You can do this!! 

Good luck!


----------



## kubnintadni (Jun 2, 2018)

*Round 50*
Cube: Valk 3
Race to sub-60
Method: Roux

*ao12: 106.296 (0/3)*


153.49
86.08
(67.17)
(DNF)
156.41
82.05
93.70
105.87
78.81
117.28
88.11
101.16


4: Pop. I'm not sure if this is the right way to score a DNF, but I guess it doesn't matter too much since I'm not reaching my goal this week.
6: First decent time where there where no premade 1x1x2 blocks in the scramble. I don't know how to choose a starting block otherwise. (<x2,y> CN)
9: such a nice scramble!

This data indicates a sample standard deviation of 28.14, almost 30 seconds. Makes sense with my solves being all over the place and my first 1x2x2 taking up so much of each solve. (I had to get my average using a calculator because of the DNF, so I had some fun with the stats functions and re-learned the difference between sample and population standard deviation.)


----------



## Claudio Garanzini (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi guys! Being a blind person, I'm the LBL method but it's really slow. I'm trying to find an other method; the C H O P would be very interesting but there are many many cases to think of and for me it's a bit hard. Could you suggest other methods I could use? The problem is finding a good tutorial that can explain the method; there are good videos but they are... Videos!!! )). I'ld like having a written step by step document possibly without pictures. I know it's a hard question, sorry! Thanks for your help, guys!


----------



## kubnintadni (Jun 4, 2018)

Claudio Garanzini said:


> Hi guys! Being a blind person, I'm the LBL method but it's really slow. I'm trying to find an other method; the C H O P would be very interesting but there are many many cases to think of and for me it's a bit hard. Could you suggest other methods I could use? The problem is finding a good tutorial that can explain the method; there are good videos but they are... Videos!!! )). I'ld like having a written step by step document possibly without pictures. I know it's a hard question, sorry! Thanks for your help, guys!




This seems pretty good: http://www.rubiksplace.com/speedcubing/guide/ . It says it's a picture based guide, but there's quite a bit of description for each case, though you probably will need to execute the algorithm backwards (do the inverse) on a solved cube door each case, which will setup the starting position for the original algorithm. I'd recommend writing down any algorithm, no matter how simple, that you're going to have to read more than once in order to remember it using Braille so that you can easily read it backwards to set up the case, as well as referencing it while memorizing algorithms. This also lets you write descriptions of each case which make sense to you. I do the same thing with pen and paper.

I have to go to work now, and I've only looked at the F2L portion of the guide, so I don't know how it handles the algorithmic steps, but it looked promising. cubewhiz.com might also work for you, though you will have to definitely write down each algorithm and invert it on your cube to know which case it solves.


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 4, 2018)

Next round up tonight!


----------



## Aprylart (Jun 5, 2018)

*Round 50*
Cube: JiaoShi MF3RS
Race to sub-45
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 43.48 [3/3]*

1. 41.48
2. 46.76
3. 52.30
4. 40.29
5. (55.59)
6. 37.52
7. 46.34
8. 41.16
9. 38.01
10. (36.78)
11. 40.34
12. 50.63

I did it! I'm deciding between sub 43 or 42 for next time.


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 5, 2018)

Oops, sorry guys. I will get the next round up sometime today.


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 5, 2018)

*Round 50 Results:*
@kubnintadni 1:06.29
@Aprylart 43.48 *[3/3]

Round 51: (ENDS - June 11th)*

1. F2 U2 L U' F R' D L' D' R2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' B2 U 
2. R2 U' R2 D B2 D' L2 U F2 D2 F2 B R' D' R2 U B U' F' D2 L' 
3. U2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 B L2 B2 R' B D2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 
4. B L2 R2 F R2 F U2 B D2 B2 F' D B2 F' D' L' R2 F' U2 L R2 
5. U2 L D2 B' R2 U L U F U2 L2 F B' D2 F' U2 R2 D2 F U 
6. B2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 R D' U' B2 U' B R2 U L' F' 
7. D' B' D2 L2 R2 F R2 B' F2 R2 F U2 L R' D R' U2 L F2 L' 
8. L U L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 U L B' L B2 R B2 U B F2 
9. U R' D2 R' B' U2 F2 R F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 R B2 R2 B2 R2 
10. R2 F' D2 B2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 B' D' U' B' U' F' R F' L U B 
11. U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U F' L' F' R F U R' B2 D2 R' 
12. F U' F2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 D' U2 B F2 L' B R' F U' F2 D2 

Congratulations to @Aprylart for graudating sub-45!! 

Good luck for all!


----------



## kubnintadni (Jun 10, 2018)

*Round 51*
Cube: Valk 3
Race to sub-60
Method: ZZ

*ao12: 87.11 (0/3)*


(137.60)
64.73
109.05
83.12
83.05
93.61
105.04
83.38
(59.12)
96.61
90.60
61.95

2: Such a lucky solve. Yellow top, red front, and everything just came together.
3: Messed up EO somewhere and had to correct it during F2L. Otherwise pretty acceptable.
5: Messed up the U-perm and had to use some LSE to fix it. LSE is so handy for recovering from failed algs.
8: I am getting a lot of 83.xx.
12: Insane F2L skips.

So I switched to ZZ. I started out with LBL, then moved to Roux, then to ZZ, then back to Roux, and now I'm switching back to ZZ. I really should stick to a method, but there are so many interesting variations to ZZ. It's really hard to find variations on Roux that don't defeat the purpose of Roux by being basically Roux-with-more-moves. One thing I'm doing differently this time around with ZZ is that I'm using a 2-orientation CN: yellow top, with either Blue or Red front. Makes EO-Line harder, but not by as much as I had expected now that I'm getting more used to it.

On another note, I had my doubts as to whether it was practical to solve a mirror cube by feel alone, but I managed to do it (took me like 20 minutes, and I used LBL, but oh well) yesterday evening, and I think I may have changed my mind here. I'd love to hear Claudio Garanzini's thoughts on finding F2L pieces to pair up. I would find that the hardest part about CFOP, I think, but I'm not convinced it's impossible to learn to do at speed. Also, are there any mirror cubes with good corner-cutting? Mine (Z-cube) will cut a fraction of a cubie normal, and absolutely nothing reverse. Pretty smooth otherwise.

EDIT: Added in parentheses around best and worst times. The ao12 was already correct because I just copied it from my timer.


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 11, 2018)

Next round up today!


----------



## Aprylart (Jun 12, 2018)

*Round 51*
Cube: JiaoShi MF3RS
Race to sub-43
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 44.13 [0/3]*

1. 41.94
2. 41.53
3. 46.41
4. 45.19
5. 42.15
6. 49.25
7. 40.21
8. 45.98
9. (29.42)
10. 46.65
11. 42.00
12. (51.07)

Not so bad for doing this at 11:00 p.m. I even got my second best solve with the 29.42! Maybe I'll make my goal next time.


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 12, 2018)

*Round 51 Results:*
@kubnintadni 1:27.11
@Aprylart 44.13*

Round 21: (ENDS - June 18th)*

1. B' D2 B2 D B2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 U' L' F' L' B' R2 B' L U' B2 
2. U2 F2 L' F2 R2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 U B' F' U' L D2 U' F2 U2 L' 
3. L2 F' R' U2 L2 D L F' R L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 
4. D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 B L2 U L U2 F2 D U2 R U' F2 
5. B' L D2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 L2 F2 U2 L' F' U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R' 
6. L D2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 U2 B2 U L B' L' U2 R' U' F' D 
7. D F2 L' B2 U2 L2 B' U2 L' F' U F2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' 
8. U' R' F' B L' U D F U' B' U2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 
9. D U2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 B D F R2 U' R F U' B2 L 
10. L D' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 B' U2 R' D' F' D L' D F2 
11. B L2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 U F' L R2 U F' U2 
12. D R2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 D L2 U R D2 F U' B L' B' L2 R B 

Great job guys! Keep up the good work!


----------



## kubnintadni (Jun 18, 2018)

Round 52
Cube: Valk 3
Race to sub-60
Method: ZZ

ao12: 86.33 (0/3)

1:27.471
1:21.581
1:14.636
1:38.335
1:17.714
1:34.069
1:40.883
1:38.148
1:08.008
(2:25.403)
(1:00.870)
1:22.467


4: Messed up EO and had to correct during F2L.
5: Terrible F2L, but got a EPLL skip.
8: Bad time, but happy because I successfully mirrored a J-perm. (I've only learned one of them so far)

Not much to say. Glad I didn't worsen, but I didn't really improve either. Well, I'm going to keep on doing slow solves to work on my F2L (there is so much flailing around trying to set up a RUR' (or mirrors) insert right now. I really need to expand my repetoire of F2L cases. Even with my hackneyed LL, sub-60 should be easy if I just focus on F2L and EO-Line, though EO-Line is improving as I do more solves, so I'll save specific focus on that for later.

I'm still sticking to two orientations. I'd be curious to experiment with full <x2, y> CN, but the benefits for ZZ are so slim, I can't help but think that the far more experienced ZZ solvers than me are right about more than a little CN in ZZ being not worth it. If I ever get to the point where EO-Line is easy to plan out, I might play around with it some, though. I'd need a way to quickly decide between the 8 orientations, though. I get the impression that that's like the recog for the CP of the last 7 corners, though: great if you can recog it fast, but you're not going to recog it fast.


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 18, 2018)

Next round up tonight!


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 19, 2018)

*Round 52 Results:*
@kubnintadni 1:26.33*

Round 53: (ENDS - June 25th)*

1. L D2 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 L2 F' U F2 L' B' L' B2 D2 U' F' 
2. L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' B' U F R D2 U2 L' D2 F' L 
3. L2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 F R' B2 F L F D' L' U' R 
4. U' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 D2 F' U' B F2 D2 R' D L2 B L F 
5. F D2 U2 R' F2 R F2 D2 L' F2 D2 R' D B2 L' D U2 R F 
6. U' F R2 D2 B U' L2 D' R' U2 R2 L F2 B2 R U2 R' D2 F 
7. L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 B' D2 B' R2 L U' R' D B' L2 B' L B R' 
8. F' U' L2 D R2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D R2 L U' R' D F' U' B2 D2 U2 
9. D' R' U R' F D2 F' L' D2 B U F2 U R2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 
10. B2 R2 U F2 U B2 U' R2 D' L2 U' F' U2 B' R F2 L2 D2 U B D' 
11. D' L2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U R2 D2 L2 R' D B2 L' U F D2 R2 U2 
12. D' F2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B' D' B' L' B D2 U2 R U' 

There you go guys! 

@kubnintadni Great job and I hope you graduate sub-60 soon!

Have fun!


----------



## Foreright (Jun 20, 2018)

Round 53
Cube: Weilong GTS2m
Race to Sub-45
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 47.709

One of my first posts on here so go gently please!

Cubing in the office when no-one's watching so a couple of the times, notable the last, were interrupted resulting in mistakes! This incidentally contains my best Ao5 @ 40.392 and my second best Ao3 ever.

00:45.031
00:52.484
01:00.393
00:56.174
00:48.192
00:47.708
00:45.933
00:45.068
00:38.724
(00:35.021)
00:37.385
(01:01.463)

9-11: Very fast for me (ie. <3s) cross followed by easy F2L resulted in some good times.
12: A work colleague asked me a question just as I was transitioning to the last layer and I screwed up my OLL.

Trying to concentrate on not rotating the cube to look for F2L pairs - this was the difference in the fastest times above ie. zero rotations. It's really difficult to do when the timer's ticking though...

All in all I should have been closer to 45 seconds here if I learnt to slow down a bit and not panic!


----------



## asdfghjklohhnhn (Jun 22, 2018)

Round 53
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS2M
Race to Sub-40
Method: LbL

Ao12: 41.2564

33.616
(48.820)
47.186
45.122
43.196
45.545
38.556
47.861
(30.844)
32.441
39.902
39.139

Half of my solves were in my goal, but the other half were slower than the good half was fast!

9-12: I noticed I was not going to make it unless I stepped up my game and I did

10: it took me way too long to finish the f2l(~29), but luckily the third layer was just one algorithm away to solved so I ended up getting a good time

12: I messed up near the beginning and took a couple seconds to find my place again


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 27, 2018)

*Round 53 Results:*
@Foreright: 47.70
@asdfghjklohhnhn: 41.25

*Round 54: (ENDS - July 2nd)
*
1. U2 L2 D F B2 R' L' B U2 F U' L2 D' L2 D B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 
2. U B2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U' B' R U R2 D U2 R' F' L2 U2 
3. R' F L2 U2 F' U D2 L B2 R2 F2 B2 R2 U F2 B2 L2 B2 D' F 
4. R2 U2 R' D' B' L' D' B2 U' F' B2 D' B2 D F2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 
5. F' B' D2 F' R L F2 D' L' D' L2 B2 R2 L2 D L2 U B2 R2 
6. U F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 L D' F2 L2 U' L' F L' D2 
7. B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D L' B' U2 R F2 R2 D2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 R B' 
8. B U B D' F B' L' U B F2 L' D2 R' F2 R L2 D2 B2 D2 R 
9. L' D2 L D2 F2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' B F' D U2 F R' D F2 U2 
10. L2 B L2 B2 F' D2 F D2 L2 D2 F' L D2 U R' B2 F L' F' D R2 
11. R2 U2 B L2 U2 B' F' U2 F R2 F' R B' U' F R F' D' F L' D' 
12. D' B2 L B2 D2 B2 R B2 R2 D2 R B2 D' R F U L U' B F D2 

Sorry for being so late with posting the results 

Welome @Foreright and @asdfghjklohhnhn!

Good luck!


----------



## Foreright (Jun 28, 2018)

Round 54
Cube: GAN Air SM
Race to Sub-45
Method: CFOP (4LLL)

Ao12: 40.963

40.220
42.471
44.419
33.821
43.275
37.348
(52.243)
(32.732)
37.292
46.894
42.647
41.248

This is more in line with the averages I've been seeing recently... I've been practicing f2l and forcing myself to see both edge and corner before solving / inserting rather than inserting an edge and then looking for the corner and inserting that and it's starting to pay dividends. Had quite a few solves in the low 30s when everything flows. Actually this set of solves felt quite slow as I've changed my U and A-perms and it takes (what seems like!) an age to recognize them at the moment. Certainly at least 3 of these ended in a U-perm and I could easily have knocked 2-3 seconds off the above if I had them up to speed.

My current average of 100 is 42.06 so I'm pretty happy right now!


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 3, 2018)

*Round 54 Results:*
@Foreright 40.96 *[1/3]*

*Round 55: (ENDS - July 9th)*

1. L2 U' L2 D' L2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 D' B' U' F2 D B L D2 U2 R' 
2. L2 U2 L2 D F2 D B2 R2 B2 U L' R' B' L D' U' R U B2 F2 U2 
3. L D' R2 D' R2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 D R' F D' U' L' U2 L F' R' 
4. B R2 F U2 B' L2 D2 F L2 F' D2 U B2 U2 L B2 R' D2 F R' U' 
5. U2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 F D B' L2 U R2 D' U2 B2 L D2 
6. R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 U2 R2 U' R F2 D' R2 B' R U L D' F' 
7. F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 L' U' R' D' B' L' R' U' R' F' 
8. B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 B R2 D2 B L' U R' D2 U2 R2 B' L' F2 L 
9. L U2 B' L2 F U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D' F L' B' L2 B2 R2 D2 
10. R F' U2 B U2 B D2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 U F2 L' B' F2 D F' R' U' 
11. R U2 L2 F D2 B L2 F R2 U2 F D L' D L D B U F' D 
12. U2 B2 F2 R2 D R2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 F U L2 R B D R D' F2 R' 

Great job @Foreright! Just two more sub 45's and you got it!!

Hope you all have a great 4th!!

Happy cubing!


----------



## Foreright (Jul 3, 2018)

Round 55
Cube: GTS2m
Race to sub-45
Method: CFOP (3.1LLL)

Ao12: 38.516 (1/3)

00:37.9
00:38.5
00:34.1
(00:47.580)
00:39.9
(00:30.0)
00:42.9
00:33.8
00:31.254
00:41.1
00:42.3
00:43.4

I learnt 3 of the G perms (a,b,d) over the weekend and am working at assimilating those into solves - I had one G(a) perm in this list. Need to learn a better F perm than M'2 U M'2 (T-perm) M'2 U' M'2 also as it's horrifically slow albeit easy to remember! New U-perms are starting to feel a bit more natural now also. I need a better A(b) perm as I find my current one pretty tricky to execute. Goal for next week is to learn G(c) and as above, a better F and A(b) perm - that will then be full PLL.

Of the above:

1. Fumbled an A-perm badly - wasted at least 2 seconds as I practically dropped the cube
4. Slow but didn't really feel it - not really sure what happened although I struggled to find a couple of F2L pairs
5. Failed to recognize E-perm until I started doing Y+Z instead...
6. Tricky cross but saw all F2L pairs with no pauses. Felt very slow and smooth which I guess is the key!
7. Fumbled the Y PLL I was left with
9. Really simple / quick cross and almost no gaps in F2L
10. F-perms... I hate F-perms...


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 10, 2018)

*Round 55 Results:*
@Foreright 38.51 *[2/3]*

*Round 56: (ENDS - July 16th)
*
1. B2 U' L2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 D U R B' R2 U L' B R B' L' R' 
2. R2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 D R' D' L D B' R' U2 
3. U B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 R F2 U2 L' F' U' B' F D2 R' F' U' 
4. L' F2 D2 F R2 B U2 R2 B' R' B' R U' F' U2 L2 R2 
5. R2 U2 L2 B2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' F2 U' R' U L2 R' B' R F' D U' 
6. R' L2 B' U' R' F2 D R U' L2 B' L2 F2 D2 F' U2 R2 L2 B 
7. L' U' F' L2 B2 R2 U D2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 B2 R2 L' 
8. U F2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' L B F2 R' D' L2 R' B L' U' 
9. L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 F D B' D2 L2 R B' R' U2 L U 
10. B2 D2 L2 U L2 D L2 D' L2 U F R' D' B L' B D L2 B' L' 
11. D2 L' U F U L D R' B U L2 D R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 
12. U' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U F' U2 F R2 D F' R D' U L 

Good luck guys!


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 10, 2018)

Round 56
Cube: MF3RS2
Race to Sub-15
Method: Petrus

avg of 12: 14.08

Time List:
1. 13.56 
2. 13.92 
3. 14.48 
4. 14.99 
5. 11.99 
6. 14.02 
7. 13.43 
8. 14.26 
9. 14.77 
10. 15.34 
11. (17.99) 
12. (11.24)


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 10, 2018)

@Metallic Silver I think you have the wrong thread. This is a Race to Sub X on 3x3 -- 35+ race thread, not sub 15.

Just letting you know. 

I think there might be a Race to sub 15 on 3x3, but I am not sure. If not, maybe you could consider starting one.....??


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 10, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> @Metallic Silver I think you have the wrong thread. This is a Race to Sub X on 3x3 -- 35+ race thread, not sub 15.
> 
> Just letting you know.
> 
> I think there might be a Race to sub 15 on 3x3, but I am not sure. If not, maybe you could consider starting one.....??



oh crap.... i thought it means sub 35 and below, not above, sorry about that, dont count my results in


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 10, 2018)

Metallic Silver said:


> oh... i thought it means sub 35 and below, not above, sorry about that, dont count my results in



Ok, I understand.


----------



## Foreright (Jul 17, 2018)

Round 56
Cube: GTS2m
Race to Sub-45
Method: CFOP (3LLL)

Ao12: 37.19 [2/3]

Times:

40.46
34.51
(32.73)
45.06
39.39
34.12
34.86
38.46
36.29
(45.29)
32.92
35.86

Tough week - these are literally the only 12 solves I've managed to get in due to the birth of my twin boys on 4th July. We have had no sleep whatsoever as they are being fed every 3 hours days and night. Still, I'm pretty pleased with the times - a couple seemed to be quite easy scrambles, or rather I spotted the F2L pairs extremely quickly. This might be a bit late to make the cut-off for this week (?) but as I say, time has been rather sparse for cubing or getting online at all!!


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 17, 2018)

*Round 56 Results:*
@Foreright 37.19 *[3/3]*

*Round 57: (ENDS - July 23rd)*

1. B D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R' B2 U2 L U2 R B' L U' L U2 L D L' D 
2. D' B R F2 B' R' L2 B D F' B L2 B2 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 
3. B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 R B2 U' F' D B' R' U B' L2 
4. R2 B' F' L2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 F R F2 R B' L F' R2 D' F' 
5. R D F2 L' D' F' U' R' B U' B' D2 B' R2 D2 L2 F R2 L2 F' D2 
6. D2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U L2 R2 B' F2 D2 U L2 B U R F U' 
7. R2 L F' R' D2 R2 L' B D L' U R2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D R2 D2 L2 
8. B' R2 F2 U2 B' D2 U2 F L2 R' F2 D' R D' F2 U2 R' U B' 
9. B D R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 R' U' L F' U L F2 L D2 
10. B D2 U2 R2 B U2 F' R2 F D2 R2 U B' R' D U' R D2 B L B2 
11. L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' B' R' U2 B F2 U F D B 
12. R2 B' R2 U2 B L2 R2 B' D2 B2 D' F' U' L B2 D F' D B F 

Great job @Foreright for graduating! What are you going to race to next?

Congratulations on the twins! They must be cute.


----------



## Foreright (Jul 20, 2018)

Not sure I'm going to get a chance to do this round to be honest - back at work on Tuesday though so ironically I should get a little more time! Trust me, twins is hardcore - they need feeding every three hours day and night and don't seem to be on the same schedule so quite tiring 

I was going to be mega-ambitious and go for sub-35 but my Ao100 is hovering around 38 seconds - not sure if losing 3 seconds in a week is realistic


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 23, 2018)

Foreright said:


> Not sure I'm going to get a chance to do this round to be honest - back at work on Tuesday though so ironically I should get a little more time! Trust me, twins is hardcore - they need feeding every three hours day and night and don't seem to be on the same schedule so quite tiring
> 
> I was going to be mega-ambitious and go for sub-35 but my Ao100 is hovering around 38 seconds - not sure if losing 3 seconds in a week is realistic



Sure, not a problem!


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 23, 2018)

Next round up today!


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 24, 2018)

*Round 57 Results:*
-----------

*Round 58: (ENDS - July 30th)*

1. F' R2 B' D R2 U2 D2 F U R' D2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 R U2 D2 B2 
2. B D' L2 F D L2 D R' U' L' D2 B L2 D2 F U2 D2 L2 F' L2 B2 
3. R2 F' U2 B2 R2 B R2 F D2 R2 D L B2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 F2 
4. F2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 U' L' D R2 F L R D L B' L 
5. B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R D B' R U' B2 F R B R U2 
6. L' D2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 R U' R2 B R' D L R2 B 
7. U2 F' U2 L2 F L2 F' D2 L' U' L' R2 B L2 R U' R' F2 
8. B L' U' L F2 U' L2 D' F' L2 D F2 U' F2 B2 R2 U D2 R2 
9. D B' D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 F L2 R2 U B L B' U L B2 U 
10. D2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U' B' R F2 R2 U' L2 R U' B' L' 
11. U F' U' L U' R' B R L B' R2 F' B' U2 L2 U2 F R2 U2 R2 U 
12. U2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 U' B L' B2 L D' L2 U R' D' F' 

Guess no one did it this week. But I guess that is just how it goes sometime. 

Good luck!


----------



## Foreright (Jul 25, 2018)

Round 58
Cube: GTS2m
Race to Sub-35
Method: CFOP (3LLL)

Ao12: 33.320

Times:

12 37.213
11 37.259
10 34.074
09 31.030
08 29.313
07 36.645
06 31.572
05 29.575
04 (28.299)
03 31.028
02 (48.330)
01 35.492

I didn't think I was going to be able to do this but I've had a bit of a breakthrough overnight - mostly in terms of consistency more than anything else - but I'm suddenly able, and I have no idea why(!), to see the F2L pairs a LOT quicker which is making 3 or 4 seconds difference. This set of twelve contains both my best mean of 3 @ 29.634 and best average of 5 @ 30.153 which I'm very happy with.

The one outlier was caused by a work colleague asking me a question at the wrong time although that was quite a difficult scramble for me as I fumbled with the cross for far too long.

All in all, my Ao100 has come down by almost 3 seconds over the last 100 solves so I'm definitely on track to be well Sub-35 by the end of this cycle 

Incidentally, the following is a graph of all of my timed solves since I started this back on 15-Jun - it feels like I've done a lot more but this is the last 936 solves with the grey dots being times, the grey line being a rolling average of 12 and the red line being a rolling average of 100.


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 30, 2018)

Next round up today!


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 31, 2018)

*Round 58 Results:*
@Foreright: 33.32 *[1/3]*

*Round 59: (ENDS - August 6th)*

1. U B R' D' R' B' R U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 F' U2 D2 R2 U2 
2. R2 F' R B D' L' F D' F' U2 F2 B D2 B R2 D2 B U2 F U 
3. B2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 L F' R2 U2 R D R' D2 U L R 
4. L' R2 F2 U B2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 U L' D' L D2 B 
5. B' U F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 B' R' B F R' B2 L' B L 
6. F2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 L U' F R2 B2 U2 L R U 
7. B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D R' D2 B2 U B L F2 D F2 U2 
8. R2 D2 L D' R' L D2 L' F' U F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 B' 
9. R F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L B' U2 F D' L' U F' 
10. F D' R L2 B2 U B L F' B2 D' F2 L2 U D2 B2 U F2 R2 U B 
11. L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 D R2 F D L' R2 B' R' F' U2 L D 
12. U' R2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' B' L' R2 D F' R F2 U R2 F

Wow, great job @Foreright! This is cool.

I can't believe it is August already . That flew by fast!

Good luck!


----------



## Foreright (Aug 1, 2018)

Round 59
Cube: GTS2m
Race to Sub-35
Method: CFOP (3LLL)

Ao12: 34.436

Times (in reverse order):

32.008
34.672
33.777
38.256
37.242
34.915
32.830
(29.149)
29.733
(38.691)
34.230
36.700

Yuck - that was really horrible - the first couple of scrambles resulted in really difficult crosses for me. I was rescued this week by a couple of easy'ish scrambles in the middle which flowed really nicely and resulted in 1 look OLL and 1 look PLL. 34.436 is quite a bit above my current Ao200 which stands at 33.76 so it's a little disappointing. I also didn't warm up properly before attempting this which is a lesson learned


----------



## FireCuber (Aug 8, 2018)

*Round 59 Results:*
@Foreright: 34.43 *[2/3]*

*Round 60: (ENDS - August 13th)*

1. F2 D2 L' D' F R' D' L2 U L2 F2 R2 F U2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 B' R' 
2. L F' D2 B L2 U2 F' U2 B F2 L2 D F2 D F2 U' F L B' 
3. R2 B2 U R2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 D R' F2 D' L2 U F L' B' U R' 
4. L' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' U' R2 B D' B' F2 L R F' 
5. F L' F L B' D R D F' R2 D L2 D B2 U' B2 D R2 B2 
6. D2 L2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' R B2 D B' F' L B2 D U B2 F 
7. R' B D2 R F2 U D R' D F' U' D L2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 
8. U' B2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 B L' B2 U L R F D' U' B2 
9. U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 L2 R2 D' F U2 L B F' D U' B2 R' 
10. L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' R U2 R F2 B R U L F' D B' U' R2 D F2 
11. R2 D2 L' F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L F' D' R U2 B' D2 B2 L F 
12. L B' U D2 L B D L' F U2 R F2 R L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 B2 D2 

Sorry that I am late. It has been a busy week!! Hope all is well. 

Good luck!


----------



## Foreright (Aug 9, 2018)

*Round 60*
Cube: Gan 354M
Race to Sub-35
Method: CFOP (3LLL)

*Ao12: 30.823*

Times (in reverse order):

32.227
32.122
29.237
31.099
(34.870)
31.863
31.180
30.259
28.982
30.227
31.042
(27.863)

A little above my current Ao100 (30.71) but unusually consistent. I've had quite a few Ao12s well under 30 seconds now so the target now is to get Ao100 under 30 seconds. Gains are getting much harder to find now as any pauses / loss of concentration and I lose the flow and add 5-10 seconds to my time which is frustrating.

My current Ao100 / Ao200 / Ao500 / Ao1000 is 30.71 / 31.06 / 32.01 / 33.66. The higher numbers are coming down rapidly as I was up above 40 seconds 1000 solves ago...


----------



## FireCuber (Aug 15, 2018)

*Round 60 Results:*
@Foreright: 30.82 *[3/3]*

*Round 61: (ENDS - August 20th)*

1. R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U' F L2 U B R' F R B F2
2. L' F2 B U' B' U R2 U2 F' D2 F D2 B U2 D2 R2 U
3. R B L D R' D2 B R2 U' R2 B U2 F' B2 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2
4. D L2 U F U L B R' U2 L' U2 D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D L2 B2
5. L' F2 U' B2 L' U2 F' U' F' B2 R2 F2 B2 R2 D L2 U B2 D
6. R2 D2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R B' U2 R' B' R B2 L' B
7. B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U F' L U F2 D2 L2 R D' F L'
8. B2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R F' U B2 L' U' F' R D' R'
9. F' D2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 B D' B' R' U' R B L'
10. D2 R2 B L2 D2 B' F' L2 D F U' L D L D' U2 L R'
11. D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L' R2 U2 F2 R' B' R B U R U2 B2 R B'
12. L2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D R2 D2 U' L2 R' B2 L' B' R F U L B2 U'

Congratulations to @Foreright for graduating Sub-35!

I saw that there are no active sub 25 or sub 30 3x3 races, so I decided to change this one to Race to sub 25+. So @Foreright you can just keep doing my race until you graduate sub 25. 

Good luck!


----------



## Foreright (Aug 17, 2018)

*Round 61*
Cube: Gan 354M
Race to Sub-30
Method: CFOP (3LLL)

Ao12: *29.563*

00:30.846 : D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L' R2 U2 F2 R' B' R B U R U2 B2 R B'
00:27.092 : D2 R2 B L2 D2 B' F' L2 D F U' L D L D' U2 L R'
00:31.155 : F' D2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 B D' B' R' U' R B L'
00:32.519 : B2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R F' U B2 L' U' F' R D' R'
00:28.094 : B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U F' L U F2 D2 L2 R D' F L'
(00:24.663) : R2 D2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R B' U2 R' B' R B2 L' B
00:29.807 : L' F2 U' B2 L' U2 F' U' F' B2 R2 F2 B2 R2 D L2 U B2 D
00:30.738 : D L2 U F U L B R' U2 L' U2 D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D L2 B2
00:28.892 : R B L D R' D2 B R2 U' R2 B U2 F' B2 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2
(00:32.918) : L' F2 B U' B' U R2 U2 F' D2 F D2 B U2 D2 R2 U
00:30.214 : R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U' F L2 U B R' F R B F2
00:26.279 : B2 U L2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R L2 B' F2 D' L F2 L B' D

Times are in reverse order. I didn't think this went all that well - was saved by a couple of fast solves at around / less than 27 seconds. All the fast times and especially the 24.6 did not feel fast at all ironically so I think I still have some potential to improve a bit.

As an aside, my current Ao100 / Ao200 / Ao500 are 29.76 / 30.33 / 30.64 so whether or not I get to Sub-30 in one go is going to be close!


----------



## FireCuber (Aug 24, 2018)

*Round 61 Results:*
@Foreright: 29.56 *[1/3]*

*Round 62: (ENDS - August 27th)*

1. F R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 R D R2 F' U' R2 F2 U' L B' 
2. L2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 U B' U B2 U2 F' R2 D F2 R B' 
3. F' D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 D' L B' F L' D' B' R' F 
4. D2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D U2 R2 B' U2 L' U R2 D2 L2 B' U2 
5. U B2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U B' F L' D B' F2 L2 U L2 U' 
6. U2 R D2 U2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 L' B L' U' R' F2 L' R' D' B2 
7. D2 L2 F D2 F R2 F' R2 F R2 F' R' F' R2 F L D' U' L' U' B 
8. L U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 U R2 U' F' L2 U L B F2 R2 U R2 
9. D2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 D2 B U2 R2 D R U' B U' L U' B L' B 
10. U R2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 L B' D2 R2 F' L' F' U' R' F2 
11. B2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 L R2 B2 F2 D' L F U' R B 
12. R U2 F2 R' B2 D2 L F2 R B2 L2 F' D R U' B2 U B 

I am very sorry for not getting the results out on time. If this ever happens again then can some please remind me?

Great job @Foreright! You are doing great! 

Good luck!


----------



## Foreright (Aug 24, 2018)

*Round 62*
Cube: Gan 354M
Race to Sub-30
Method: CFOP (3LLL)

Ao12: *29.370*

1. 25.355
2. 30.085
3. 30.622
4. (37.539)
5. 29.536
6. 30.210
7. (22.347)
8. 29.189
9. 30.773
10. 28.816
11. 31.240
12. 27.877

1 - A nice easy introduction - all F2L pairs were easily visible.
4 - Was distracted by a colleague but I had not inserted one edge in the cross properly and had to spend time repairing that.
6 - Really awkward F2L for me - I went back after and tried this one a few times and cannot beat this time.
7 - PLL skip and some nice easy F2L insertions still over a second off PB but felt quick nevertheless!
11 - Again, a really awkward F2L despite quite an easy cross. I think I need to think about colour neutrality - or at least two colour to help with this kind of problem.

Aside from the 22.347 nothing spectacular here - I'm disappointed that I'm still getting a lot of times just above 30 seconds - my stats for this week indicate that just over 60% of my solves are below 30 seconds so despite the average I'm not sure I can say I'm a "sub-30" just yet!

Current Ao100 / 200 / 1000 is 29.09 / 29.25 / 30.71 respectively so heading in the right direction albeit a lot slower now!


----------



## Lux (Aug 24, 2018)

Round 62
Race to sub-26

Ao12: 24.63

1. 25.69 
2. 20.09 
3. 23.55 
4. 24.71 
5. 26.69 
6. 23.98 
7. 26.55 
8. 26.71 
9. 25.93 
10. 20.69
11. 24.83 
12. 23.64

Hi! My average is currently 26 sec, so I want to try and see if I can keep it under it.


----------



## Jefferson rocha (Aug 24, 2018)

Race to sub 40
Method: CFOP 

1. (54.78)
2. (36.45)
3. (45.65)
4. (31.70)
5. (43.86)
6. (39.14)
7. (43.34)
8. (56.22)
9. (44.07)
10.(37.83)
11. (51.80)
12. (39.10)

avg12: 43.60


----------



## FireCuber (Aug 28, 2018)

*Round 62 Results:*
@Foreright: 29.37 *[2/3]*
@Lux: 24.63 *[1/3]*
@Jefferson rocha 43.60

*Round 63: (ENDS - September 3rd)*

1. R2 U F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 L' B L2 U' R2 B' U R' 
2. L F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R F' U2 F L' D2 L' F U' 
3. F R' U' B' L B2 U' L D R2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 R 
4. B' U2 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R U2 L B L2 F L' R2 D' U' R' 
5. L' U2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 L' R' D' U' R' B' F2 D2 R D2 F R 
6. B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 L U2 B' R U' R2 
7. L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 D R2 L' B2 L' D' R B U' L' D' L' 
8. R' L' B' U' L2 F' U B' U R U L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 
9. R2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 D' R' F2 D F D2 L' F L2 
10. D2 R D2 B2 D2 R' F2 L U2 L B2 U R D' B' R U2 F R2 U' R 
11. U2 R F2 D R' B2 U2 R B' R U' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' 
12. D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 L' B F' L R2 D' R' U B L' 


Hey everyone! Welcome! 

Good luck and I hope you meet your goals on this weeks round!!


----------



## Foreright (Aug 28, 2018)

*Round 63*
Cube: Gan 354M
Race to Sub-30
Method: CFOP (3LLL)

Ao12: *28.616 *

29.419
(22.660)
31.364
31.025
28.644
31.555
28.418
(32.103)
29.403
27.031
25.953
23.352

Again, too many times over 30 seconds for my liking - saved by a couple of very quick times (for me!). The slow times are caused by more than a couple of "difficult" F2L cases resulting in lots of turns. Need some better F2L algs / strategies for those ones, or... I'm thinking of switching to Roux or ZZ, both of which I've played with a bit. I'm much faster with ZZF2L+OLL/PLL but Roux is more fun.


----------



## AND1000 (Aug 29, 2018)

Round: 63
Cube: Valk 3 power M
Race to sub -32
Method: beginners
1. 30.38
2. 32.74
3. 32.77
4. 30.48
5. (37.66)
6. 33.73
7. 32.43
8. 30.53
9. (28.76)
10. 33.19
11. 31.23
12. 34.45

Ao12: 32.19

Very close to sub -32


----------



## Foreright (Aug 29, 2018)

That's pretty fast with the beginner method - nice one!


----------



## AND1000 (Aug 29, 2018)

Foreright said:


> That's pretty fast with the beginner method - nice one!


Thanks I am using 2 look pll and trying to learn 2 look oll but am not using f2l but i should


----------



## Jefferson rocha (Aug 29, 2018)

37.78 
51.50 
39.78 
33.73 
44.61 
53.97 
34.32
37.23 
34.71
46.29
47.02
58.13


Cube: Gan AIRS
Race to Sub-40
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 42.72


----------



## Lux (Aug 30, 2018)

Round 62
Race to sub-26

Ao12: 26.18

1. 29.68+
2. 25.42
3. 25.79
4. 21.27
5. 22.22
6. 26.54
7. 24.63
8. 31.25+
9. 28.07
10. 22.46+
11. 31.26
12. 25.74

Next time...


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 3, 2018)

Next round up tonight.


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 4, 2018)

*Round 63 Results:*
@Foreright 28.61 *[3/3]*
@AND1000 32.19
@Jefferson rocha 42.72
@Lux 26.18

*Round 64: (ENDS - September 10th)*

1. R2 L U' R2 B L' B2 U' D' B2 R' U2 B2 L B2 L' U2 L' U2 B2
2. R D F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U B U L2 U2 F2 U2 R D U2
3. R2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 L2 D2 R2 B' L' R U' R B L2 F L2 D
4. U' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 L' D' B' U' R2 U2 L B2 R' D'
5. L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 B' L R' F R2 U L' F D' R2 U'
6. B' D' U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R' F R2 U L' F' D2 F2 L2
7. R F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F' L D U2 L F2 R' L' F2 U2 R' D2 R
8. U' L B U D' R' D F' B2 L B2 R F2 R' F2 D2 F2 L2 U2
9. F L2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 D L2 D' L' B' R B' D L' B D'
10. L' D2 L2 R2 D R2 D R2 U' B2 D L2 B' D2 B2 F R B F U2 L'
11. L2 U' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L' B R2 B' D2 U2 F' L F' D'
12. D2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 B' D' B L U2 R' U2 F2 L

Great job everyone! 

Good luck!


----------



## Foreright (Sep 5, 2018)

Round: *64*
Cube: *GTS2M*
Race to *Sub-60*
Method: *Roux*

Ao12: *57.894*

01:02.069
00:52.592
00:57.972
01:02.667
00:47.649
00:50.000
01:07.559
(01:11.708)
01:00.427
(00:39.005)
00:58.309
00:59.699

So... I've decided to switch to Roux completely as of this time last week so I guess I'm starting the "race to..." again. This set of solves is EASILY my best set of timed solves so far. I'm in two minds whether or not to make the target 50 seconds or even 45 as I'm expecting to hit certainly the former by next week.

Solve 10 is my PB with Roux by more than 5 seconds incidentally - that was a full step solve and although the blocks / pairs were pretty easy to spot and construct, it gives me hope that I might be able to get back down below 30 seconds at some point!


----------



## Lux (Sep 5, 2018)

Round 64
Race to sub-26

Ao12: 23.23

1. (36.75)
2. 21.30
3. 24.28
4. 26.65
5. 24.74
6. 21.23
7. 22.03
8. 21.05
9. 21.78
10. (19.98)
11. 24.93
12. 24.35

Awesome! It's also a pb average ao12!


----------



## Jefferson rocha (Sep 5, 2018)

1. 28.92 
2. 33.54
3. 41.86
4. 42.33
5. 43.92
6. 29.90 
7. 39.10 
8. 36.43 
9. 48.44
10. 39.04
11. 26.74
12. 35.55 


avg12: 37.06

Cube: Gan AIR S
Race to Sub-40
Method: CFOP


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 12, 2018)

*Round 64 Results:*
@Foreright 57.89 *[1/3]*
@Lux 23.23 *[1/3]*
@Jefferson rocha *[1/3]*

*Round 65: (ENDS - September 17th)*

1. U2 B' R2 D' L' U2 D F R B' L2 B' R2 U2 F L2 B' R2 U2 
2. U2 L2 B D2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' L' D' B L2 B2 R' D' F R' F 
3. F L2 U D L2 F2 B U B2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 F2 D' 
4. B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U L U2 R' B' L2 F' D2 U2 R' 
5. F2 R F2 R D2 L2 R F2 R B2 R' D L2 U B2 R' F R' B D' 
6. L2 F R2 D2 F' D2 B L2 B R U' R' D2 R2 F2 U' R F' R 
7. F' B2 D B' U R F D' F2 L B2 R D2 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' U' 
8. U2 B2 U B2 D' L2 U' B2 U L' U F' L D2 R B L' U2 F 
9. B2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D R' D B' D' U' B R2 U2 L D2 
10. L2 B2 D2 R U2 R2 B2 L U2 F2 R U B' L' U2 B L2 F' U' F 
11. D' R2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F' R2 U' L2 U L' B F' L R2 
12. R2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 U L B' R2 D R' U' L F R' 

Wow, great job everyone! Hope you have a great week!

Good luck


----------



## Foreright (Sep 12, 2018)

Round *65*
Cube: *Gan 354M*
Race to *Sub-60*
Method: *Roux*

Ao12: *47.706*

43.032
49.321
39.430
50.080
47.008
48.297
(57.919)
49.705
57.615
(36.207)
51.439
41.129

My times are a little all over the place at the moment but the solve time graph trajectory is down so I'm not complaining too much - inconsistency is caused mainly by struggling to find pairs / edges for the second block which can add a surprising amount of time. Had a few times in the 30s now and a new Roux PB of 31.7 which is encouraging!


----------



## Lux (Sep 13, 2018)

Round 65
Race to sub-26

Ao12: 23.51

1. 20.35 
2. (32.13) 
3. 24.82 
4. 28.12
5. (18.74) 
6. 24.87 
7. 22.34 
8. 20.27 
9. 22.29 
10. 23.63 
11. 24.96 
12. 23.42 

This is actually my third time (first time round 62) being sub-26! Have a good day everyone!


----------



## kubnintadni (Sep 13, 2018)

*Round: 65*
Cube: Gan 354 M
Race: Sub-60
Method: LEOR

*Ao12: 1:28.21 [0/3]*
95% CI: (1:27.37+-28.72)


1:25.85
1:35.14
1:12.34 Easy EO-M into easy RB into OCLL into E-perm. LB wasn't bad, either.
1:31.92 EO-M is beginning to feel easier. This is the first solve for which I felt sufficent confidence to go immediately on to RB without double checking for unoriented edges.
1:42.20
1:45.84
1:25.81
1:31.69
(1:46.43)
1:06.02 Lucky LB followed by an EO-M I could do in only one alg after setup, and by the time I hit the timer, it was a 66.xx solve. I didn't think it was that good, but yay!
(59.83) EO skip.
1:25.35

This went far better than I expected. I expected to be getting a 2:00+ ao12. I certainly never expected to get a sub-60 single. I think finishing COLL, improving RB, improving EO-M slash making it smoother, and learning to actually be not completely atrocious at FB/LB will make my times more consistent. So... basically everything.


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 17, 2018)

Next round up today!


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 19, 2018)

*Round 65 Results:*
@Foreright 57.89 *[2/3]*
@Lux 23.51 *[2/3]*
@kubnintadni 1:28.21

*Round 66: (ENDS - September 24th)*

1. D2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 F' U' F D L2 B' D' L' B2 D2 
2. L' R2 F2 L2 B' F2 R2 B' L2 U L B2 L2 R' F' L2 U F' 
3. D F' L2 B U' L2 D2 F' D R B2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 L' U2 L2 B2 
4. B' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B U2 R D L' B R' B' U' F' 
5. F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 D2 U2 F' R2 D' R' U R' U' L2 F' 
6. L2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 U L2 F2 L2 D' L' B2 R' B U' R F D U' F 
7. R' L2 D2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 F2 D L2 D2 R U2 B' L2 B' D 
8. R' F U2 D F2 R' U F' U L' F' L2 B' R2 L2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 F' 
9. B2 L2 D2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 D2 U2 F2 L D B D2 R2 F D2 U L' R 
10. F' U B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D B2 L2 D' B' R2 U B' R2 D' L D2 F 
11. B' R2 D' F2 U R2 U' B2 F2 U' R' D2 F' D U' B R' B' F' 
12. D2 F2 L F2 L U2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 F' R2 F' L2 U B' F' L' D2 R' 

@Lux, I went back and looked at when you did Round 62 and you got 26.18 which is not sub-26. I am not sure if you are saying that you did get sub-26 or not so I just wanted to make it clear 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Foreright (Sep 19, 2018)

Round *66*
Cube: *Polymerised GTS2m*
Race to *Sub-60*
Method: *Roux*

Ao12: *39.532*

43.585
42.954
(33.541)
(49.602)
37.318
37.304
36.217
47.485
40.189
37.059
36.947
36.261

My first sub-40 Ao12 - been coming for a couple of days now and would have been earlier if I was able to do more than a few solves per day. Block building is starting to make a bit of sense and I can find the pairs / squares a bit more easily now. PB with Roux is now 27.11 and the number of solves in the mid-low 30s is starting to increase. I'm finding that my times with Roux are a LOT more consistent (albeit it with the odd time in 50s+...) - I guess there's something about the method that promotes that which is nice.


----------



## Lux (Sep 19, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> *Round 65 Results:*
> @Foreright 57.89 *[2/3]*
> @Lux 23.51 *[2/3]*
> @kubnintadni 1:28.21
> ...


----------



## Lux (Sep 19, 2018)

Round 66 
Race to sub-26

Ao12: 26.26

1. 23.09
2. 27.08
3. 24.73
4. 23.12
5. 26.79
6. 31.64+
7. 33.21
8. 26.74
9. 21.08
10. 26.19
11. 28.75
12. 24.44

One more round!


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 20, 2018)

Alright, I am glad we figured it out


----------



## Lux (Sep 20, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Alright, I am glad we figured it out


In any case no problem at all. I was still glad to take another round here.


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 25, 2018)

*Round 66 Results:*
@Foreright 39.53 *[3/3]*
@Lux 26.26

*Round 67: (ENDS - October 1st)*

1. L2 R B' L2 D2 U2 B U2 B' U2 B L U' R2 B' L2 B U' B R' 
2. U F' R2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 L F' U' L2 U' B2 D2 B' F2 
3. R F' R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 B D2 F R' D L2 D R F D U' R' 
4. B2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 R' B F2 D2 F R U' F2 R F 
5. R2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 R' B' L' D' L U F L U2 
6. U2 F2 L' R F2 L D2 F2 R D2 F U F' L2 B' F2 D B' F R 
7. D B2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 R' U' B2 D2 L' B' F D2 L U 
8. D2 L2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U' F U R2 F2 L2 R B' D2 R B2 
9. F D2 L2 B R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R D' U2 L2 B L' F' D' U2 
10. B' D2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' R' F D2 R B D L2 F' L2 
11. D F2 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 L' D2 R B D2 L U2 F D U2 
12. L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 L2 R' B2 D' F' R2 D B L' R' D' 

Congrats to @Foreright for graduating sub-60 with the method Roux!

Wow, October is upon us already. Snow is coming.

Good luck!


----------



## Foreright (Sep 26, 2018)

Round *67*
Cube: *Gan 354M*
Race to *Sub-40*
Method: *Roux*

Ao12: *40.37*

41.653
36.634
33.907
37.000
(45.578)
44.664
40.209
40.492
(33.046)
44.970
43.817
40.366

This is very good for me - trying to concentrate on doing "proper" Roux now so times have slowed a little in general whilst I get myself out of doing CFOP pairs and rotations!


----------



## rjelves (Sep 29, 2018)

Round *67*
Cube *DaYan ZhanChi*
Race to *Sub-60*
Method *CFOP*

1. 51.872 
2. 49.883 
3. 56.286 
4. 54.048 
5. 1.01.564 
6. 59.531 
7. 53.700 
8. 43.292
9. 1.07.930 
10. 54.624
11. 1.08.072 
12. 1.01.363

Ao12:* 56.847*

First time here, just putting myself on test. Many of my solves marked 60 - 70 secs until now. Clumsy fingertricks. I'm feeling lucky about these results, let's see if I can keep this pace next rounds.

--Rolando


----------



## rjelves (Sep 30, 2018)

...and sorry for my English!


----------



## FireCuber (Oct 2, 2018)

*Round 67 Results:*
@Foreright 40.37
@rjelves 56.84 *[1/3]*

*Round 68: (ENDS - October 8th)*

1. B U2 F U2 R2 B' U2 F U2 L2 D L2 U' R' F D2 B' D2 U' R' 
2. L2 U L2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U B' D' L B' U R F U' B2 R 
3. F2 U' R2 U' L2 U L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' D B' L' U2 R B' R2 F' U 
4. B2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 F' L2 B D' R F2 L2 D F' U B D2 L 
5. D L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U' F2 R2 L' U' R' U2 R' B R' D' U' B' 
6. F' D' L2 F L U2 R2 B' L2 F U F2 D L2 U2 D F2 U' L2 B2 R2 
7. U' D2 R B2 L' R2 F2 U2 F2 R' B U L2 D' L2 B L R F 
8. U' F L D R2 F' R' B L2 D F2 B2 R2 L' U2 F2 B2 R F2 R' L2 
9. U R2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' L' D' F' R' D L' B D B2 F' 
10. R2 U' B2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 R U B F2 D L' D2 U2 B' F U2 
11. B2 D2 L2 F2 L' U2 R B2 R D' F2 D B2 U F' D2 L B D 
12. U' L2 U' B2 U B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 B L F' L2 R F' D L U' B 

Good luck!


----------



## Foreright (Oct 3, 2018)

Round *68*
Cube: *Gan 354M*
Race to *Sub-40*
Method: *Roux*

Ao12: *38.77*

35.075
37.380
38.746
36.875
43.420
41.286
39.689
38.922
36.654
(33.492)
(43.484)
39.712

A little better than last week - no particular standout solves. Actually starting to get a little bit better at the first block but then when I'm all pleased with myself for a nice efficient one, the second block stinks instead. Need to learn some more CMLL cases to get consistently down into the low 30s I think though which I'm not looking forward to.


----------



## FireCuber (Oct 9, 2018)

Next round up today !


----------



## FireCuber (Oct 9, 2018)

Round 68 Results:
@Foreright 38.77 *[1/3]*

Round 69: (ENDS - October 15th)

1. R F D2 L2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F2 R U F2 L U R2 D' L' 
2. F R2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 D' F' U' L2 B2 D' R D L2 R2 
3. R' U2 L' B R' L U D' F' D' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 F2 L2 
4. B2 U2 B2 F' R2 B2 D2 F D2 L' F' U2 L' D2 R B F' U' F2 
5. B U2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' L D L B' U L' B' R2 F' 
6. B2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 B' L' U L' B2 D2 L' B U' R' 
7. U2 R' F' L2 D R U' D2 R U' B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D R' 
8. L2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 B' D' R' U2 R2 U' F R2 D' B 
9. U2 F2 L' U2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 B2 U B L F' L B2 D2 U' L' 
10. F2 U' F2 U' L2 D' U' B2 R U L' R2 F R' U' B' L2 R U2 
11. U2 D2 B' D' R' L' U2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 L2 F2 R U2 L' 
12. F' U2 F2 R2 F' D2 B D2 L2 B R' D L2 D2 L U' F L D' U2 

Good luck!


----------



## Foreright (Oct 10, 2018)

Round *69*
Cube: *Gan 354M*
Race to *Sub-40*
Method: *Roux*

Ao12: *35.828*

36.146
(43.092)
32.753
41.737
35.304
42.825
36.701
31.676
36.915
31.995
(30.890)
32.236

A very good Ao12 for me - no skips in any of the solves although I was able to fully plan out first block for solves 3, 10 and 11. Slow solves now are caused by not being able to find the square / pair for second block straight away or screwing up the CxLL phase and have to do more than one OLL. PB for Roux is now down to 26.7 with 4 solves out of 502 in the 24-28 second "bucket", 3 of which were yesterday.


----------



## Lux (Oct 10, 2018)

Round 69
Race to sub 26

Ao12: 24.62

1. 21.82 
2. 24.78
3. 28.89+ 
4. (34.67+) 
5. 23.10 
6. 22.31 
7. 27.75 
8. 23.36 
9. 24.75 
10. 23.24 
11. (21.56) 
12. 26.23+


----------



## rjelves (Oct 14, 2018)

Round 69
Cube DaYan ZhanChi
Race to Sub-60
Method CFOP


56.25
1:08.26
1:01.34
47.38
56.50
59.15
50.00
55.22
1:17.49
56.72
55.33
1:12.05
Ao12: 59.08


----------



## FireCuber (Oct 21, 2018)

*Round 69 Results:*
@Foreright 35.82 *[2/3]*
@Lux 24.62 *[1/3]*
@rjelves 59.08 *[2/3]*

*Round 70: (ENDS - October 22nd)*

1. U B2 D2 L2 D2 R' D2 L D2 R' D2 F R U' R2 D' B' L R F
2. D L U R' B' R2 F' L B F2 U D2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 R
3. B' U R2 U' F D' B L B2 R F2 D' F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U L2
4. U' L2 B2 D R2 U B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L F2 L2 F U F R B2 U
5. B2 L B R U2 L B' U' R L2 U2 R F2 R' F2 U2 B2 R U2
6. F2 L F2 U D' F2 R' F B' D2 L' D2 L' U2 R F2 R' F2 R' D2 U
7. U2 R2 F R2 B2 R L2 F2 U' F2 R B2 L' B2 L' F2 D2 R2
8. B L2 U2 B U2 B' R2 F L2 B2 R2 L' B2 R' F' D2 B' D U' B F'
9. B F2 L D2 R F2 L' U2 R' D L2 F' D' F' U' B' L2 U'
10. L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L' B2 U2 R2 U' F' R D2 F2 D R' B2 L
11. D L2 D B2 U' L2 U2 L2 D R B2 R2 U F' U' F U F' D2
12. B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' R' F' D B' R F2 U F' D L' B

So sorry for the late results. I will be posting Round 70 results (this weeks) on Monday.

Good luck


----------



## Foreright (Oct 22, 2018)

Round *70*
Cube: *Gan 354M*
Race to *Sub-40*
Method: *Roux*

Ao12: *36.293*

35.601
38.236
35.634
33.062
36.940
(39.317)
38.282
(31.944)
36.838
35.487
36.311
36.541

Not the best but this is cold with no warm-up and still on target so not all bad.


----------



## Cornertwist (Oct 22, 2018)

Round 70
Cube: Yuxin Huanglong
Race to sub 30
Method: CFOP

Ao12:* 28.97*

1) 32.72
2) 25.94
3) 28.96
4) 34.62
5) 31.85
6) 24.50
7) 28.47
8) 29.25
9) 30.07
10) 28.84
11) 29.11
12) 23.15

Pretty inconsistent but it was an ok average.
First time here plz tell me if I did anything wrong.


----------



## rjelves (Oct 22, 2018)

Round 70
Cube DaYan ZhanChi
Race to Sub-60
Method CFOP

1. 1:05.31
2. 1:26.94 messed up Z-perm
3. 45.88
4. 56.65
5. 1:01.63
6. 1:02.67
7. 38.48 easy cross
8. 1:01.63
9. 1:04.66
10. 48.69
11. 48.77
12. 37.36 PLL skip!

Ao12: 55.44


----------



## FireCuber (Oct 22, 2018)

Cornertwist said:


> Round 70
> Cube: Yuxin Huanglong
> Race to sub 30
> Method: CFOP
> ...


Hey, welcome!  I think you did great!

The only thing would be you should say whether or not you got your goal. If you did, you would put *[1/3] *next to your average, or whatever you are on. You have to get under your goal 3 times _in a row_ to graduate. Then you can move on.


----------



## Cornertwist (Oct 23, 2018)

Cool. I will make sure do that next time.


----------



## rjelves (Oct 23, 2018)

Cornertwist said:


> Cool. I will make sure do that next time.


Btw, welcome, and greetings from Chile!


----------



## FireCuber (Oct 26, 2018)

*Round 70 Results:*
@Foreright 36.92 *[3/3]*
@Cornertwist 28.97 *[1/3]*
@rjelves 55.44 *[3/3]*

*Round 71: (ENDS - October 29th)*

1. L D L2 D B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 R D U2 F
2. L' D2 R L F2 U' L' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 U' B
3. U2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 F R' U2 B' U B' R2 B D2 F2
4. R' D' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 R' D F R B L R' B2 U' F
5. R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 U2 L' D' U' R' D' U R U' F D U'
6. R2 D2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 R' D2 F R U' F2 L' R' B L D'
7. R U2 R' F' U B2 D' L' F' U' F2 B2 R' B2 R U2 R2 L2 U2 F2
8. U R U2 L' F B' R B' R' U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 R B2
9. U2 F2 L2 R2 B' U2 B L2 B D L D2 F2 R U2 B' R2 U F
10. F2 R U2 L B R2 U F R2 B2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 R' D'
11. L2 B D2 F R2 B' D2 R2 U2 F' D2 R' F2 R' D2 U B D' L2 R
12. U' R2 D2 L2 D F2 U L2 B' D2 F2 D' U' R' U' F U2 B'


Congrats to @Foreright and @rjelves for graduating Sub-40 and Sub-60! What are you two going to race to next? 

And welcome @Cornertwist! It is great to have you here! 

I am sorry for not getting them out on Monday. Since this round is so late, I will just post these results next Monday
(October 29th).

Good luck!


----------



## Foreright (Oct 26, 2018)

Round *71*
Cube: *Gan 354M*
Race to *Sub-35*
Method: *Roux*

Ao12: *32.415*

35.405
36.462
34.974
27.743
30.301
(25.910)
(38.835)
35.905
27.571
32.152
31.370
32.273

This is my best Ao12 by well over 2 seconds. Just before this Ao12 I also had a PB (with Roux) of 24.9 with my previous PB being 26.79 so obviously not practicing 3x3 for almost a whole week has paid off.


----------



## rjelves (Oct 26, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> *Round 70 Results:*
> @Foreright 36.92 *[3/3]*
> @Cornertwist 28.97 *[1/3]*
> @rjelves 55.44 *[3/3]*
> ...



Yay! 
Thank you!

I think I'll 'rest' a little time, while I keep learning F2L, and memorize these pesky G-perms.
Nos vemos!


----------



## FireCuber (Oct 27, 2018)

rjelves said:


> Yay!
> Thank you!
> 
> I think I'll 'rest' a little time, while I keep learning F2L, and memorize these pesky G-perms.
> Nos vemos!


Ok, cool!

I be looking for when you come back!


----------



## Cornertwist (Oct 28, 2018)

Round: 71
Cube: Yuxin Huanglong
Race to sub 30 (2/3)
Method: C.F.O.P

Average of 12: 29.95

1) 30.26
2) 28.70
3) 30.39
4) 30.36
5) 29.56
6) 29.83
7) 29.71
8) 30.28
9) 30.36
10) 30.07
11) 31.27
12) 26.65

Yay


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 1, 2018)

*Round 71 Results:*
@Foreright 32.41 *[1/3]*
@Cornertwist 29.95 *[2/3]*

*Round 72: (ENDS - November 5th)*

1. D R2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 U' R B' D B2 L' B F L D2 R' 
2. B D2 B' D L' D B2 R' B F2 D' R2 F2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' 
3. L D' R U D2 B' U' F' L' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 B2 R2 B2 U D2 L 
4. L2 U' B2 D2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U R' U B2 L D B U2 R' F D' 
5. B2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 R2 F' D2 F' L F L B U2 F U' B' D' R' 
6. R' B' D' F' B U' L' B' L D' L2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 D2 R D2 L' 
7. R2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 D' F2 U L2 U L' D' B2 L' B L F' U B2 R2 
8. R2 D L D R B' R2 L' D' R2 U R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 U F' 
9. B R2 F' L2 B D2 R2 U2 F' L' B2 U F' L B L2 D2 L D2 
10. B D2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' R B' U L U2 R U2 B' D2 B2 
11. U2 L2 B R2 D2 B' F2 L2 F2 D U' L' U' L R B L2 B F2 
12. B' F' L2 F U2 L2 F' L2 R2 U' L' D L2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 B' 

Sorry for the late results.

I have been busy with Halloween! 

Good luck


----------



## Foreright (Nov 1, 2018)

Round *72*
Cube: *Gan 356X*
Race to *Sub-35*
Method: *Roux* 

Ao12 : *35.75*

35.48 = U2 L2 B R2 D2 B' F2 L2 F2 D U' L' U' L R B L2 B F2 
35.64 = B' F' L2 F U2 L2 F' L2 R2 U' L' D L2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 B' 
32.19 = B D2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' R B' U L U2 R U2 B' D2 B2 
(43.84) = B R2 F' L2 B D2 R2 U2 F' L' B2 U F' L B L2 D2 L D2 
(31.05) = R2 D L D R B' R2 L' D' R2 U R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 U F' 
38.19 = R2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 D' F2 U L2 U L' D' B2 L' B L F' U B2 R2 
32.66 = R' B' D' F' B U' L' B' L D' L2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 D2 R D2 L' 
36.54 = B2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 R2 F' D2 F' L F L B U2 F U' B' D' R' 
39.47 = L2 U' B2 D2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U R' U B2 L D B U2 R' F D' 
34.24 = L D' R U D2 B' U' F' L' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 B2 R2 B2 U D2 L 
35.57 = B D2 B' D L' D B2 R' B F2 D' R2 F2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' 
33.87 = D R2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 U' R B' D B2 L' B F L D2 R' 

Ah boo... just missed out this week - have a new cube though and I'm experimenting with settings. Have it set REALLY loose and fast at the moment which is taking some getting used to - keep overshooting. Still... it's all fun


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 7, 2018)

*Round 72 Results:*
@Foreright 35.75

*Round 73: (ENDS - November 12th)*

1. D L2 B2 U' R U2 B D' L B R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B2 L 
2. F2 L D R U2 L2 F B' R L2 D L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D R' 
3. L B D F' B2 L' U2 F' U R2 U L2 U B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' R' 
4. F2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' D R' F2 L' B D U2 F' D' F2 
5. U2 F2 L2 R' U2 R D2 U2 L B2 U B L2 F' D' R2 B' L' B F 
6. R U2 F' U' L' D B U' F R2 L B2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 F2 R2 F' 
7. L2 D2 U2 L' U2 L' R2 D2 R B2 R' B D' L' F' L2 B' F' R D B 
8. U F2 B L F U2 B' L' U' B' U' R2 U D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 
9. R L' D' B L2 F D L2 F R' B' U2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 B' D2 B 
10. F U2 B' L2 R2 F' L2 B F D' F L2 F' R D' U' L' R F' 
11. B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U B2 U2 R2 U R U2 R D R2 F' D L' R2 U2 
12. D2 L D2 L U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R B' D2 L' D B' L D F' L' D' 

Sorry for the late results. I was just at a comp a few days ago and am pretty tired. . It went well thought

Good luck for this round


----------



## Foreright (Nov 8, 2018)

Round *73*
Cube: *Gan 356X*
Race to *Sub-35*
Method: *Roux* 

Ao12 : *34.270* 

12. 00:31.816
11. (00:29.371)
10. 00:39.227
09. 00:31.966
08. 00:33.545
07. 00:34.928
06. 00:33.220
05. 00:35.317
04. 00:32.910
03. (00:41.826)
02. 00:31.690
01. 00:38.090

Slightly better this week although I've seen much lower Ao12s in the last week or so - back on track at least anyway!


----------



## Jefferson rocha (Nov 9, 2018)

Round *73*
Cube: *Gan Air S*
Race to *Sub-35*
Method: *CFOP*

Average of 12: *35.44*

1. 36.41 
2. (47.54) 
3. 34.23 
4. 37.65 
5. (26.75) 
6. 31.19 
7. 44.90 
8. 40.95 
9. 27.96 
10. 27.50 
11. 28.71 
12. 44.94


----------



## Lux (Nov 9, 2018)

Round 73
Race to sub 25 

Ao12: 25.50


Lista Tempi:
1. 23.49 
2. 23.39 
3. (19.97)
4. 26.76+ 
5. 26.26+ 
6. 29.30
7. 23.80 
8. (29.62) 
9. 27.40+ 
10. 22.40 
11. 23.83 
12. 28.33 

Can I race to sub-25? Is this the right thread?


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 9, 2018)

Lux said:


> Round 73
> Race to sub 25
> 
> Ao12: 25.50
> ...



It sure is . "Race to Sub-*25*+".

Have fun!


----------



## Lux (Nov 9, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> It sure is . "Race to Sub-*25*+".
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks! XD


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 13, 2018)

*Round 73 Results:*
@Foreright 34.70 *[1/3]*
@Jefferson rocha 35.44
@Lux 25.50

*Round 74: (ENDS - November 12th)*

1. U B2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 U F2 U R2 B L U2 R' U' R F U2 L' F 
2. L' B2 D F2 D R2 U L2 D' R2 D F' D L2 B' L' D2 L F 
3. L2 F2 D2 B L2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F U' B2 D B L R U 
4. U D L' F' B2 D R' F2 R F2 R2 D R2 D F2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U' 
5. D' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 L B2 D R B' F2 U' F' L' R' 
6. D L2 U' F2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' F D U' L U2 F2 L2 U B' R' 
7. L' F U' F R2 F' U B L' F R2 B U2 F2 U2 B U2 D2 L2 D2 L2 
8. D U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 D2 B' D F D B D2 U L' B2 
9. R' D F' B' R B R D L2 D' B2 U F2 U D B2 U L2 
10. D F2 U D2 F' D' L F' B R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 
11. L R2 B2 L2 B' R2 F L2 F D2 B2 U2 L F' D U2 F2 L' D' U 
12. D' B' L' D2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 B R' B2 L R2 D' L2 U 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Foreright (Nov 13, 2018)

Round *74*
Cube: *Gan 356X*
Race to *Sub-35*
Method: *Roux* 

*Ao12: 34.059*

34.939
36.802
35.759
(28.985)
32.359
31.934
34.539
(37.653)
32.848
31.535
33.367
36.508

Ugh... should have been a LOT better - been getting averages in the low 33, high 32s this week so this is disappointing... still on target though!


----------



## Lux (Nov 13, 2018)

Round 74
to sub 25

Ao12: 25.27

1. 23.23 
2. 23.40+ 
3. 22.57 
4. 27.48 
5. 24.62 
6. 19.71 
7. 33.01 
8. 21.83 
9. 23.76 
10. 25.66+ 
11. 27.62 
12. 32.49+


----------



## Jefferson rocha (Nov 14, 2018)

*Round 74
to sub 35*

*Average of 12: 32.02*

1. 29.13 
2. 25.57 
3. 48.56 
4. 32.41 
5. 29.86 
6. 37.15 
7. 29.88 
8. (59.06) 
9. (22.46) 
10. 34.09 
11. 28.89 
12. 24.63


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 16, 2018)

*Round 74 Results:*
@Foreright 34.05 *[2/3]*
@Lux 25.27
@Jefferson rocha 32.02 *[1/3]*

*Round 75: (ENDS - November 19th)*

1. D' F' D B2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 F2 R' B' D R' B' D' U' 
2. R' L2 D2 F D2 U2 F D2 F' U' L F2 D U B' F R2 U2 
3. D F R2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 F2 D' F' R2 D U2 L' D' B2 F 
4. U2 R2 U' L2 R2 U L2 D' B2 L2 U R' U F' R' B D' L' R' F' D2 
5. U' R' D2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 R B L' D R F' L' U' 
6. D L B U2 L2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 B R2 F' U' R2 F D B' U B2 L' 
7. F' U2 B2 L2 R' B2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 L D2 B' D B' R F' D' L' R' 
8. D R U2 F2 D2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 B L F2 U' F L2 D L' 
9. D' R B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 R F' D' L2 B2 F2 R' D2 U2 F' 
10. L2 F' R F' D2 R2 U F U L' D2 R' U2 R D2 B2 R2 B2 L D2 R2 
11. U R2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 L B' D' L2 U2 B' L U 
12. F' B2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 B' U' L2 D' L' D' F2 R' F' 

Have fun!


----------



## Foreright (Nov 19, 2018)

Round *75*
Cube: *Gan 356X*
Race to *Sub-35*
Method: *Roux* 

*Ao12: 34.110*

37.863
30.768
34.116
33.348
(41.000)
37.984
31.593
34.682
31.221
32.808
36.718
(29.457)


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 19, 2018)

Next round up tonight!


----------



## Lux (Nov 19, 2018)

Round 75
to sub 25

Ao12: 23.31

1.(18.18) 
2. 22.35+ 
3. 20.49 
4. 26.20 
5. 18.88 
6. 20.51 
7. 25.79 
8. 24.58 
9. 24.37 
10.(30.39) 
11. 27.53 
12. 22.43


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 22, 2018)

*Round 75 Results:*
@Foreright 34.11 *[3/3]*
@Lux 23.31 *[1/3]*

*Round 76: (ENDS - November 26th)*

1. D' R' B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 R B' R U' L' B' R2 
2. U' B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U R2 D L2 D' B' R D2 B' L2 F2 L2 R' F 
3. U L' B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U F2 D B2 F' L' F D' L F U B2 
4. R F D' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' R D L' B F' R' F 
5. U L' B R F2 U R' D2 F' B2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 L2 F' 
6. D2 L R2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 R2 D' U R' U L B2 F 
7. B' U L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U B2 L D' U L2 F2 L B' F2 D' 
8. R' L2 D B2 D' B2 D F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 B F' D B L2 R2 U' 
9. D2 B D2 R U2 L D' R2 B' U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D R2 D R2 L2 
10. L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B D2 R2 U2 F U2 R' D' R2 B L2 B F' R' 
11. F U2 L D2 F2 U L2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B D' U L' U' R' F 
12. F' U D R D' R2 F2 L' D' R2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 

@Foreright Congrats! Great job for graduating sub-35! What are you going to race-to next?

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 25, 2018)

Next round up tomorrow!!


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 27, 2018)

Guess there are no results this week. I gave it an extra day to see if anyone was still doing last weeks. Here are the new scrambles:


*Round 76 Results:*
No results.

*Round 77: (ENDS - December 3rd)*

1. F' D2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 L' D B' R' D2 U' L U
2. L U L' F B U2 D F R2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 B' U2 B R2 D' R F
3. L' F R2 D L U D' L2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 B U2 L2 B U2 R2 L' F'
4. F' B2 U2 R2 D' B2 L B R U2 F U2 L2 F D2 F2 B' D2 B L2
5. R' B2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L2 D' L2 B' L U F L2 F2 R' D F
6. R' L2 U R2 U' B2 U R2 D2 U' F2 L B2 U B' L D R' F'
7. U' L' B2 R F' B' R2 L2 D L U2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 L' F2 B2 D2 R2
8. U2 R L D R' U R2 F U R' F2 R2 D2 R B2 U2 L2 D2 L'
9. F' L U L' F R' F2 U' B R2 F' B2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F' L'
10. L2 U' F' D2 B U2 F D2 F' L2 D2 F' L' B' L F2 D' L F2
11. F2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 F2 D2 F R2 F' L B' U F2 L U B' D' F' R
12. R2 L2 D2 R2 F L' B' D' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D R2 U2 R B' D

Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving!

Good luck


----------



## Foreright (Nov 29, 2018)

Round *77*
Cube: *Gan 354M*
Race to *Sub-30*
Method: *Roux*

Ao12: *30.954*

33.122
30.145
32.777
32.541
29.418
33.336
(34.236)
28.108
32.093
29.870
(25.614)
28.132

Not bad considering I have a stinking cold, feel like death warmed up and have had no sleep whatsoever for two weeks due to non-sleeping twin babies! This is also now my non-preferred cube but I couldn't be bothered to get the 356X out of my bag. Regardless, I think it's going to be tricky for me to get consistently below 30 now as I've reached the limits of how much I can "spam" and need to improve efficiency, especially in the F2B stage. Regardless, I'm racing to 30 now - gotta be ambitious!


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 4, 2018)

*Round 77 Results:*
@Foreright 30.95

*Round 78: (ENDS - December 10th)*

1. B F2 D' F2 U B2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 L U' L U F R' B D' 
2. F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 D B' L' D L' R' F U' R U 
3. B' R' B2 U2 F U2 L2 B' R2 F U2 F' R B L F2 U' R' D F2 
4. B2 U' F R D B2 U F' U2 B U2 B U2 B D2 B' D2 B D' R 
5. D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D U F' L D2 U' L2 U' F' R' U' L' 
6. F2 D R2 F U2 B L' B2 U' R2 U' R2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D B' 
7. F U' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 F' L U' F L2 R' D B U2 
8. L' D2 L' F2 R U2 R2 D2 R F2 R' U' L B2 L2 U B' R B' 
9. L2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B' D' B2 F L2 R F2 U' R 
10. B' D R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U' B2 D L2 B2 L F D U F D R D' 
11. L' F R D' L' B R F' R F2 L2 F2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 
12. D' R U' D' L U2 F U D2 F2 L' U2 D2 R F2 L' D2 L' D2 

Good luck!


----------



## doofnoofer (Dec 4, 2018)

I'd like to start doing this. I'm currently averaging in the mid 40s. I'd love to get down below 30 seconds, but for now, I'm just going to shoot for sub-40. I'll post times tomorrow.


----------



## Sergey (Dec 4, 2018)

Not sure that I'm in a right division (currently my best avg12 is 20.35).....  Anyway, not count if it is.

*Round 78
Race to Sub-25/20 *

*Average of 12: 22.59*
1. 20.94
2. 24.48
3. 21.25
4. 19.81
5. 22.38
6. 23.77
7. 24.29
8. (19.67)
9. 22.94
10. 22.36
11. (25.01)
12. 23.70


----------



## Lux (Dec 4, 2018)

Round 78
Sub 25

Ao12: 22.42

1. 21.29 
2. 25.22 
3. 20.50 
4. 22.80 
5. 21.88 
6. 24.54 
7. 23.00 
8. (18.54) 
9. 21.62 
10. 22.88 
11. (25.55)
12. 20.48 

Second time sub 25!


----------



## doofnoofer (Dec 4, 2018)

Close. 

Ao12: 42.33

1. 43.93
2. 55.99
3. 41.01
4. 42.90
5. 44.56
6. 30.87
7. 40.87
8. 47.18
9. 35.50
10. 55.16
11. 37.77
12. 34.41


----------



## Foreright (Dec 5, 2018)

Round *78*
Cube: *Gan 356X*
Race to *Sub-30*
Method: *Roux*

Ao12: *31.60*

(38.912)
(23.056)
29.408
28.336
28.591
32.736
35.520
30.191
32.928
35.696
36.160
26.399

Yuck - very inconsistent... mostly caused by me not doing any 3x3 solves at all this week as I've been concentrating on 4x4 (dropped well over a minute on average in the last week and first sub-2 min solve!), 5x5 and working out methods for Pyraminx, Square-1 and remembering my method for Clock. Sub-30 should still be possible but I really need a LOT of quality 3x3 practice to do it and I'm not sure I can be all that bothered!


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 6, 2018)

Sergey said:


> Not sure that I'm in a right division (currently my best avg12 is 20.35).....  Anyway, not count if it is.
> 
> *Round 78
> Race to Sub-25/20 *
> ...



If your racing to sub-25 then this is the right place.


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 6, 2018)

doofnoofer said:


> Close.
> 
> Ao12: 42.33
> 
> ...



You are doing great! All you need to fix is. You are supposed to list what round it is, what cube you are using, what method, and what your are racing too. Like @Foreright is doing. Take a look at theirs 2 posts up^

This time is fine. Just giving you a little heads up


----------



## doofnoofer (Dec 6, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> You are doing great! All you need to fix is. You are supposed to list what round it is, what cube you are using, what method, and what your are racing too. Like @Foreright is doing. Take a look at theirs 2 posts up^
> 
> This time is fine. Just giving you a little heads up



Gotcha.

Round *78*
Cube: *GTS3M*
Race to *Sub-40*
Method: *Roux*


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 12, 2018)

*Round 78 Results:*
@Sergey 22.59 *[1/3]*
@Lux 22.42 *[2/3]*
@doofnoofer 42.33
@Foreright 31.66

*Round 79: (ENDS - December 17th)*

1. F2 L' B R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 F R' U' L' R D' U2
2. R2 F L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U F2 D' R2 U2 F L2 D' R2 D L R' D
3. D2 L2 B L2 F D2 F U2 F' D2 U L R D' L F L2 U' R2
4. R D2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 B D2 B' L2 D R2 U' B2 L' D2 F' U'
5. U' B2 R' U' F U2 D' R U' B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F L2 B' L2
6. F L' B D2 L' D B L F2 U F2 R2 U D L2 U B2 L2 F2 D F'
7. D' L2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D R' U B2 R2 D2 B L R2 D
8. B' L' D' R2 F R2 U' L' F' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 U R2 U2 R2 D'
9. U2 L B2 L D2 R F2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2 B D R B L U' R' D' R'
10. B' D B' R2 B' L2 B' L2 B' D2 F L2 F' R2 U' R F2 L' B L2 R'
11. R' L2 U L2 B2 D B2 U B2 R2 F2 U B' L2 F2 L' D U' L D2 L
12. F U F D' R2 B' D2 R' F U2 L2 F' U2 B' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R

Good luck competing!


----------



## Lux (Dec 12, 2018)

Round 79
Race to sub 25
Ao12: 23.97

1. (26.93)
2. 24.77 
3. 24.38 
4. 21.96 
5. 25.47 
6. 21.07 
7. 24.82 
8. 23.17 
9. 25.74 
10. 25.38 
11. (21.00) 
12. 22.92 

@FireCuber this is actually my third time being sub 25, the first time was on round 75


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 12, 2018)

Lux said:


> Round 79
> Race to sub 25
> Ao12: 23.97
> 
> ...


Oops, my bad. Sorry about that....fixed now!


----------



## doofnoofer (Dec 12, 2018)

Round *79*
Cube: *GTS3M*
Race to *Sub-40*
Method: *Roux*

Ao12: 41.03 I thought I was going to make it, then nerves got me on the 10th and 12th. Next week.

1. 39.43
2. 36.36
3. 50.45 +2
4. 38.87
5. 41.94
6. 50.70
7. 36.29
8. 34.73
9. 34.11
10. 51.16
11. 37.96
12. 43.58 +2


----------



## Foreright (Dec 13, 2018)

Round *79*
Cube: *Gan 356X*
Race to *Sub-27*
Method: *CFOP/Roux*

Ao12: *28.02*

27.151
26.816
31.520
28.848
28.303
25.505
(24.752)
28.463
29.152
25.057
(32.688)
29.360

Well... I'm struggling to improve with Roux, mostly due to tiredness and learning other puzzles / solving big cubes I think and have switched back to CFOP for the time being but using Roux when it's clearly better. Revised target is 27 seconds - was going to pick 25 but I think that's a little too far out of reach at the moment even though I'm getting the odd solve in the 21-22 range now. The above would have been on target without the last couple of horrid solves!


----------



## Lux (Dec 17, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Oops, my bad. Sorry about that....fixed now!


Don't worry at all!


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 22, 2018)

*Round 79 Results:*
@Lux 23.97 *[3/3]*
@doofnoofer 41.03
@Foreright 28.02

*Round 80: (ENDS - December 24th)*

_1. L2 R D2 U2 R' D2 B2 L F2 B D' B2 F2 D' B R F R2 B 
2. B R2 U2 B U2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 D B' L' R' D F' U F L2 U2 
3. B2 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 R B2 D' F' U L' D' B2 L R' 
4. B2 L' F2 L2 R B2 D2 R' U2 R2 D' B' U2 F' D' L2 U2 L2 F L2 
5. U2 L R2 B2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 B R2 D U' R' U F' U2 R' D' 
6. F2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F R2 B' U' B F R D2 B D2 R' F D2 
7. U L2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 R2 U B D' U' L D2 L2 B F' U2 
8. F2 R B2 F2 R' U2 R D2 R' U L D' B D R D' F L' U 
9. U2 B2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 D' L2 D' R D' L' R' U B' R2 
10. R2 B2 R2 D2 B D2 F L' R2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 D F2 L2 F2 U' L 
11. R2 D2 R F' U L B R2 D R B' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 D2 B 
12. F U D2 F2 B U B2 L' F' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 D _

Congrats to @Lux for graduating sub-25!! Great job!

Good luck!


----------



## doofnoofer (Dec 27, 2018)

Christmas travel and prep got in my way last week.


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 27, 2018)

I am going to keep this round going until the 31st since nobody did it yet. So I will post the next scrambles on December 31st.


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 3, 2019)

*Round 80 Results:*
No Results

*Round 81: (ENDS - January 7th)*

1. L2 D B' R' F' B2 R' D' L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D R2 F' D2 
2. U L2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F' L U2 R D' L D' F2 
3. D' B U' L2 F' U' B' L' F2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 B 
4. R U B' D F B2 U2 L' B D2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F U2 B' 
5. R' B2 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F D2 B F' D2 R' B U L' D' L2 F2 U 
6. U B U L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 D' F' R2 F2 U L F' R' D2 
7. B2 D F2 U L2 U B2 U' R2 F2 R D' B L' F2 U' B D R2 U' 
8. F' L U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 L' F' R2 F' D' U L2 
9. L2 D L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D L2 B D F' R2 D U' R U' R U 
10. U L U2 R2 B2 R B2 L' F2 R U2 L' U2 B D U2 B F2 R B2 D' 
11. U2 L' B2 L' U2 R' D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R' D' R B' F2 D F R2 B' R 
12. B2 U2 R2 F R U' L U' R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 F2 D2 

Good luck!


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 9, 2019)

Okay everyone, sorry to say this but I am leaving this thread. Feel free to take over if you like. I am just to busy to keep it going and I never post the results or new scrambles on time.

Have fun!


----------



## goidlon (Mar 8, 2019)

1. L2 D B' R' F B2 R' D' L2 F2 U2 LI R2 D' F2 D R2 F' D2 
2. U L2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F' L U2 R D' L D' F2 
3. D' B U' L2 F U' B' L F2 U2 R D F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 B 
4. R U B' D F B2 U2 L' B D2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F U2 B' 
5. R' B2 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F D2 B F' D2 R' B U L' D' L2 F2 U 
6. U B U L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 D' F' R2 F2 U L F' R' D2 
7. B2 D F2 U L2 U B2 U' R2 F2 R D' B L' F2 U' B D R2 U' 
8. F' L U' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 R L' F' R2 F' D' U RI 
9. L2 D L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 UI D L2 B D F' U D U' L U' R U 
10. U RI U2 R2 B2 R B2 L' F2 R U2 L U2 B DI U2 B F2 R B2 D' 
11. U2 L' B2 L' U2 R' D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R' D' R B' F2 R2 D F R2 B' R 
12. B2 U2 R2 F R U' L RI U2 U2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' U F2 DI


----------



## goidlon (Mar 8, 2019)

goidlon said:


> 1. L2 D B' R' F B2 R' D' L2 F2 U2 LI R2 D' F2 D R2 F' D2
> 2. U L2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F' L U2 R D' L D' F2
> 3. D' B U' L2 F U' B' L F2 U2 R D F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 B
> 4. R U B' D F B2 U2 L' B D2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F U2 B'
> ...


ROUND 82 ENDS MARCH 30


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 8, 2019)

goidlon said:


> 1. L2 D B' R' F B2 R' D' L2 F2 U2 LI R2 D' F2 D R2 F' D2
> 2. U L2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F' L U2 R D' L D' F2
> 3. D' B U' L2 F U' B' L F2 U2 R D F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 B
> 4. R U B' D F B2 U2 L' B D2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F U2 B'
> ...


Thanks for taking it over! I don't think there are any other Race to Sub 25+ threads running on here anymore. So you saved anyone 25sec +!


----------



## Foreright (Mar 8, 2019)

goidlon said:


> 1. L2 D B' R' F B2 R' D' L2 F2 U2 LI R2 D' F2 D R2 F' D2
> 2. U L2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F' L U2 R D' L D' F2
> 3. D' B U' L2 F U' B' L F2 U2 R D F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 B
> 4. R U B' D F B2 U2 L' B D2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F U2 B'
> ...



Which program is generating these scrambles? What does "RI" / "DI" etc. mean? I'm guessing that's supposed to be "R'" right?


----------



## Foreright (Mar 8, 2019)

Round *82*
Cube: *Gan 356X*
Race to *Sub-30*
Method: *Roux*

Ao12: *28.87*

29.378
32.470
27.200
32.433
25.502
(33.057)
(23.060)
28.370
29.362 
28.128
26.171
29.667

The above assumes that "DI" means "D'" etc. - Quite pleased with this - since I've transitioned to full Roux (ie. totally rotationless, no "L" moves in F2B etc. rather than a looser style) my times went back up to 35+ and have been steadily but slowly coming down - this is a good average for me


----------



## goidlon (Mar 9, 2019)

1. 45.82
2. 35.66


Foreright said:


> Which program is generating these scrambles? What does "RI" / "DI" etc. mean? I'm guessing that's supposed to be "R'" right?


yep to is r prime


----------



## doofnoofer (Mar 11, 2019)

Round 82
Cube: GTS3M
Race to: Sub 35
Method: Roux

Ao12: 37.69

54.43 (ouch.)
42.97
27.87
33.42
38.29
53.80
26.60
28.11
25.29
50.78
33.14
41.89

I had a couple of flubbed CMLL algs in there, but some really good times for me also. 25.29 is maybe my second fastest time ever.


----------



## White KB (May 11, 2019)

Round 82
Cube: GAN X
Race to: Sub-25
Dual CN CFOP (breaking my full CN practice for ONLY this Ao12)

Ao12 : 27.33(4) The four is milliseconds

33.89 (No!)
25.93 (Repeat of a former PB, pretty great!)
26.54
37.05(yikes!)
24.47(1/3)
24.26(2/3)
22.59(3/3)
23.25(4/3)
31.20(Agh!)
29.30
28.35
26.15


----------



## White KB (May 11, 2019)

Oops, didn't see where it said ends March 30th. My apologies.


----------

